# Misión Anglosajona: ¿Qué planea el gobierno en la sombra para el 2012 y después?



## qbeac (23 Mar 2010)

Hola a todos, la Misión Anglosajona (ver resumen en siguiente post) es el nombre del supuesto plan que tiene la élite (o gobierno en la sombra) de aquí al 2012 y después, y dicho plan pone de manifiesto que seguir discutiendo sobre temas de “política convencional” no tiene mucho sentido, es casi una pérdida de tiempo. 

Esas conversaciones sobre qué partido político oficial es mejor o peor (que si el PP, el PSOE, los Demócratas, los Republicanos, etc.), resultan un poco absurdas cuando se descubre que la política convencional no es más que un juego de despiste, porque los políticos convencionales (los que salen en la TV) no son el poder real, sólo son unos mandados, unas marionetas en manos del poder real. 

Los que realmente mandan son los de la cúspide de la pirámide, o sea, los del *“gobierno en la sombra”: élite, Club Bilderberg, sociedades secretas, masonería, illuminati, etc.* 

En otras palabras, Zapatero, Rajoy & Co., sólo hacen el paripé para distraer la atención del público y entretener a las masas, pero poco más. 

O sea, las decisiones realmente importantes (no las pequeñitas o triviales) que afectan de lleno a la vida de las personas, no las toman los “políticos oficiales” (los que salen en TV), las toman los de arriba (la élite), y los de abajo se limitan a acatarlas y vendérselas al público.

Y si no opináis así, vedlo y juzgadlo por vosotros mismos.


*La Misión Anglosajona
(The Anglo-Saxon Mission) *

*Entrevista del Proyecto Camelot a un testigo militar de Inglaterra de alto nivel (un “insider”, alguien de dentro) que tiene contactos en la masonería y que habla sobre los planes de la élite de aquí al 2012 y después.

Fecha de la entrevista: Enero-2010*

*Entrevista completa (castellano). ¡¡¡¡¡¡ FUNDAMENTAL CONOCERLA !!!!!!* 
Proyecto Camelot | La Misión Anglosajona: transcripción de la entrevista

*Vídeo 1-6 (subtítulos castellano): * [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8GcfefJCDo"]YouTube- Project Camelot - Bill Ryan explica La MisiÃ³n Anglosajona. Parte 1/6 (subtitulado al espaÃ±ol)[/ame]

*Vídeo 2-6 (subtítulos castellano): * [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCfQKD1uFZ8"]YouTube- Project Camelot - Bill Ryan explica La MisiÃ³n Anglosajona. Parte 2/6 (subtitulado al espaÃ±ol)[/ame]

*Entrevista completa (inglés): * Project Camelot | Anglo-Saxon Mission Witness interview tran******
*Vídeo y resumen (inglés): * Project Avalon | The Anglo-Saxon Mission
*Resumen entrevista (inglés): * Project Camelot | The Anglo-Saxon Mission: Bill Ryan's Presentation tran******
*Carta adicional del militar (inglés): * http://www.projectcamelotproductions.com/interviews/anglo-saxson-mission/anglo-saxson-mission.html

------------------------------

Hay un pastor protestante llamado Lindsey Williams (sus vídeos están en Google-videos o YouTube) que tiene contactos dentro de la élite y está contando lo que sabe en conferencias e Internet. Según Williams, la élite tiene un peculiar código ético consistente en avisarle a la sociedad con antelación y veladamente (mediante simbología, películas de cine de Hollywood, etc.) sobre lo que planea hacer o va a suceder en el futuro. 

Después de estos avisos previos, si la sociedad es demasiado torpe como para darse cuenta, actuar y evitar posibles males, entonces es problema de la sociedad.


----------



## qbeac (23 Mar 2010)

*Resumen de la entrevista de La Misión Anglosajona: *

(Nota: Se recomienda encarecidamente la lectura de la entrevista completa, lo que viene a continuación sólo es un resumen. Las notas aclaratorias incluidas en el resumen están explicadas al final del resumen).


En los links anteriores está la transcripción al castellano de una entrevista de audio grabada en Enero de 2010 por Bill Ryan, del Proyecto Camelot, con un militar de Inglaterra de alto nivel (un testigo “insider”, alguien de dentro) que tiene contactos entre las más elevadas esferas de la masonería.

Este militar trabajaba en el año 2005 en la “City of London”, que es uno de los principales centros mundiales de la masonería y la sede de importantes instituciones financieras del gobierno en la sombra a nivel internacional. Su cargo estaba relacionado con el mundo de las finanzas y, por “error”, pudo asistir ese mismo año a una reunión de masones de alto rango en la que se habló sobre el plan que tiene la élite de aquí al 2012 y después, plan que ellos mismos denominan “La Misión Anglosajona” (The Anglo-Saxon Mission). 

Este testigo explica que durante toda su vida ha preferido mirar para otro lado o ignorar lo que él sabe que está sucediendo detrás del escenario, reconoce su parte de culpabilidad por su pasividad al respecto y expresa su pesar por ello. Pero ahora, y dada la gravedad de la situación, ha llegado la hora de hablar, informar al público y quedarse tranquilo con su conciencia.

Algunas de las cosas que cuenta este testigo están basadas, según él, en los datos estrictos que se trataron en aquella reunión, mientras que otras son hipótesis plausibles que él ha realizado al ir colocando en su lugar las piezas del puzzle en base a la información privilegiada a la que ha tenido acceso a lo largo de su dilatada carrera militar, y gracias también a sus experiencias personales en los llamados “Proyectos Negros” (o Encubiertos). 

El plan de la élite incluye, entre otras cosas, atacar deliberadamente a Irán (Ver más abajo noticia relacionada con dicho ataque, de fecha 11-Marzo-2010), posiblemente por medio de Israel y mediante excusas falsas (“Operaciones Bandera Falsa”. Ver definición del término después del resumen) para así provocar a China y Rusia y generar la Tercera Guerra Mundial (WWIII), que sería una guerra de carácter nuclear y que causaría una fuerte reducción de la población mundial (alrededor del 50%). 

Los detalles de esta estrategia y los pasos que planean dar para que este conflicto no parezca “artificial” sino “espontáneo” están explicados en la entrevista. 

Pero por adelantar un par de detalles concretos del plan, uno de los ingredientes importantes sobre los que se basa, según cuenta el militar, y que conviene subrayar con el mayor énfasis posible, es el de mantener a las masas (a la gente corriente) en la ignorancia del mismo, sumisas y obedientes (Nota 1).

Otros detalles destacables de la reunión son estos:

Según cuenta el militar inglés, los participantes de aquella reunión desprendían una “increíble arrogancia” y mostraban un “frío desdén” por la gente corriente, hasta el punto de que estar con ellos puede causar “miedo”. Son “fríos” y “calculadores”, dice el militar, no parecen tener “compasión” y actúan como si tuviesen un “poder sobrecogedor (...) no apto para corazones débiles”. Parecen ejercer un control abrumador sobre el poder visible (los políticos que salen en TV), cosa que consiguen mediante la toma de importantísimas decisiones económico-financieras, las cuales tienen alcance, no sólo dentro de Inglaterra, sino también a nivel internacional, pues afectan a los Parlamentos y centros financieros de otros países como USA y su Reserva Federal, París, Berlín, etc. (Nota 2).

Según el militar inglés, en el plan de la élite también están implicadas, o son cómplices del mismo, algunas de las principales autoridades civiles en terrenos tales como la jefatura de policía, los servicios de inteligencia, e incluso dirigentes de varias importantes religiones. Los masones de niveles intermedios o bajos no suelen conocer este plan, sino sólo gente seleccionada de niveles muy elevados. Lamentablemente, los de niveles inferiores a veces colaboran en el plan sin saberlo, o porque confían ingenuamente y en exceso en la cadena de mando, o porque no conocen todos los detalles, o por miedo a salirse del rebaño.

El plan consiste básicamente en provocar de forma artificial todo tipo de conflictos (Ej: guerras, ataques terroristas, crisis económicas, etc.) para que los países y colectivos deseados tengan las reacciones deseadas (Ej: Israel ataca a Irán y luego China sale en su defensa, provocándose así una guerra), de modo que se pueda reestructurar el tablero de poder del mundo a favor de la élite. 

Según el militar inglés, este plan se viene desarrollando desde hace mucho tiempo (décadas, quizás siglos), y tanto la Primera como la Segunda Guerra Mundial (WWI y WWII) forman parte del mismo y también fueron guerras provocadas de forma artificial y premeditada (Nota 3). 

Volviendo al escenario de la guerra nuclear, el caos generalizado que eso produciría le daría a la élite la excusa perfecta para imponer un Gobierno Mundial de carácter totalitario, con una fortísima reducción de las libertades, lo que le permitiría seguir controlando el mundo (de forma todavía más esclavizante que ahora) después de que se produzca un supuesto cataclismo natural que tendría lugar alrededor del 2012 (poco más o menos) y que, según dice el militar inglés, suele suceder de forma cíclica en el planeta Tierra aproximadamente cada 11500 años y debido a cuestiones puramente astronómicas (Nota 4).

Según el militar inglés, la élite conoce perfectamente desde hace mucho tiempo la existencia de estos cataclismos cíclicos, y ya se habría preparado para ello (Nota 5). 

Dicho cataclismo natural reduciría aún más la población mundial hasta dejarla en una cifra relativamente baja y cómodamente manejable por la élite (Nota 6). 

Mientras durase el cataclismo, la élite tendría previsto protegerse en refugios subterráneos que ya habría construido desde hace mucho tiempo, mientras que el resto de la población sería abandonada a su suerte en la superficie del planeta, que estaría sufriendo cambios físicos traumáticos (Nota 7).

Según el militar inglés, la élite controla a la sociedad mediante el miedo (miedo a ataques terroristas, a las pandemias, al cambio climático, a las crisis económicas, etc.), sentimiento que impulsan a la gente corriente a pedirle protección a sus gobernantes, lo que a su vez le facilita a la élite la labor de aumentar e intensificar las medidas de control social de todo tipo (Ej: normas, permisos y regulaciones burocráticas crecientes, impuestos contra el cambio climático, o contra el CO2, más vigilancia policial, escáners en aeropuertos, etc.). 

La élite le vende a la sociedad estas medidas de control como algo positivo para la seguridad de los ciudadanos, cuando en realidad, si no hubiese élite corrupta que promoviese el caos en primer lugar, muchas de esas medidas no serían necesarias. Por otro lado, la verdadera intencionalidad de dichas medidas es la de servir de instrumentos para mantener a la población muy controlada, dependiente de sus gobernantes y, en última instancia, esclavizada.

En definitiva, las presiones constantes (crisis económicas, amenaza terrorista o de guerra, etc.) asustan a las masas y las vuelven dóciles, sumisas y manejables (Nota 8). 

Así las cosas, con las masas bajo control y desactivada su capacidad de resistencia a los planes de la élite, a ésta le resulta más fácil allanar el terreno en las diversas cuestiones estratégicas necesarias para establecer cuanto antes su Gobierno Mundial totalitario y posicionarse adecuadamente para poder seguir controlando el planeta una vez que haya pasado la “tormenta astronómica” del supuesto cataclismo del 2012 (o su entorno).

En definitiva, lo que la élite está intentado hacer, según cuenta el militar inglés, es implantar cuanto antes las bases de su Gobierno Mundial para que esté listo para funcionar después del cataclismo, y para que de ese modo la élite pueda controlar cómodamente a los supervivientes que hayan quedado.

Este último dato, de ser cierto, podría ser uno de los motivos por los que la élite ha mostrado últimamente tener tanta prisa por realizar sus planes. 

De hecho, el militar inglés explica que los participantes de la reunión expresaron mucha preocupación por el retraso que llevaba el plan en el año 2005, lo que sugiere que posiblemente hayan hecho esfuerzos por intentar acelerarlo, pero al hacerlo, quizás se hayan precipitado y cometido algunos errores (Nota 9).

Por tanto, un posible motivo por el que la élite ha mostrado tener tanta prisa por terminar su plan cuanto antes, podría deberse a que esté trabajando contrarreloj porque sepa que tiene un límite de tiempo muy concreto, cercano y apremiante para poder terminarlo: el 2012 (o su entorno). Y si no lo consigue dentro de ese plazo, podría perder la ventana de oportunidad.

Veamos cómo describe esta situación el militar inglés con sus propias palabras. A continuación se incluyen varios extractos de su entrevista y de su carta.

Extractos de la carta del militar inglés a Kerry Cassidy (del PC):

Ellos [la élite] saben que los sobrevivientes de lo que está a punto de suceder [el cataclismo del 2012] determinará el futuro físico de la humanidad en este planeta durante los próximos miles de años. 

Ellos ven esto como una carrera contra el tiempo antes de que el tiempo les impida conseguirlo. Ves, se rigen por el tiempo (...) Yo descubrí este fenómeno hace algún tiempo y llegué a comprender por qué los que participan en este gobierno están desesperados porque no les pillen en el momento presente. Ellos no pueden permanecer inmóviles y deben a toda costa seguir luchando hacia sus propios objetivos prefabricados. Al hacerlo, están acorralando a todo el mundo, como a ovejas en corrales. El combustible que usan para hacer esto es el miedo. 

La imagen más amplia que he mencionado, aunque gran parte de ella aún no está clara para mí, está definitivamente señalando un cambio geofísico masivo, un cambio que es muy parecido a las estaciones del año, aunque una estación que sólo ocurre una vez cada 11500 años. Los del gobierno en la sombra son muy conscientes de la presente “estación” y se ven obligados a sobrevivir a este cambio con su línea sanguínea intacta y a mantener el control en general, muy parecido a como es ahora. 

Una gran pregunta, para aquellos despiertos a este cambio, es ¿cuando va a pasar? Personalmente, tengo muy poca idea de la fecha exacta, excepto que será pronto. Miro los tiempos precisos, como el 21 de diciembre 2012, con mucho recelo. Sin embargo, digo pronto. Pronto, para mí, es algo que es muy probable que suceda durante mi propia vida. (...) 

Antes de que este cambio ocurriese la última vez, hace 11.500 años, hubo muchas señales de advertencia por parte de los que iban y venían entre el espacio y la Tierra [Nota: se refiere a los extraterrestres] (...) 

Estamos muy cerca de entrar en este período de cambio, donde la corteza terrestre se desplazará otros 30 grados hacia el sur, haciendo eso durante un período de 24 horas, o un día y una noche, si entiendes esto. Antes de que esto suceda, y sucederá bastante de repente, los reptiles provocarán la guerra que mencioné antes. El carácter destructivo de este conflicto reducirá la población de la tierra alrededor de la mitad. El desplazamiento de la tierra reducirá más aún la población alrededor de la mitad nuevamente (...) 

La gente ahora es más consciente de lo que lo había estado desde el último cambio que tuvo lugar hace 11.500 años.

Extractos de la entrevista del militar inglés con Bill Ryan (del PC): 

... la gente en general va a ser colocada en tal estado de pánico y miedo que va a desear un gobierno fuerte en todas partes (...) 

Así que vamos de cabeza hacia esta guerra, después de eso (...) y no puedo darte un plazo de tiempo respecto a cuándo va a suceder esto (...) habrá un acontecimiento geofísico que tendrá lugar en la Tierra y que va a afectar a todo el mundo. 

Ahora bien, para ese momento todos habremos atravesado por una guerra nuclear y biológica. La población de la Tierra, si esto sucede, se reducirá drásticamente. Cuando se produzca este acontecimiento geofísico, entonces los que hubiesen quedado probablemente serán reducidos a la mitad otra vez. Y quienes sobrevivan a esto determinarán quiénes tomarán al mundo y a su población sobreviviente hacia la siguiente era. 

Así que estamos hablando de una era post-cataclismo. ¿Quién va a estar al mando? ¿Quién va a tener el control? Así que todo va sobre eso. Y por eso están [la élite] tan desesperados porque estas cosas sucedan dentro de un plazo de tiempo determinado. De lo contrario, ellos saldrían perdiendo (...) 

... ahora hemos entrado en ese período de tiempo en el que este acontecimiento geofísico está a punto de tener lugar, si tenemos en cuenta el espacio de tiempo que ha transcurrido desde el último acontecimiento, que ocurrió hace 11.500 años, y esto sucede de forma cíclica cada 11.500 años aproximadamente, ahora está a punto de ocurrir de nuevo.

Lo que la élite está intentando hacer, según cuenta el militar inglés, es tendernos una emboscada, literalmente, a toda la humanidad, y el arma que usa contra nosotros es la desinformación y el miedo, tal como hace el perro pastor con las ovejas para que no se salgan del rebaño (Nota 10). 

En resumen, si lo que explica el militar inglés fuese cierto, la humanidad se encontraría ahora mismo ante una encrucijada con dos alternativas:

a) Si la élite consiguiese consumar sus planes y consolidar su poder antes del 2012 (o antes del supuesto cataclismo), el próximo ciclo de 11500 años sería un infierno en la Tierra. ¡Esclavitud total!

b) Pero si, por el contrario, la sociedad se da cuenta del engaño, se despierta a tiempo y neutraliza los planes de la élite, el próximo ciclo de 11500 años podría ser una Edad Dorada o un paraíso en la Tierra. ¡Libertad sin precedentes!

Afortunadamente, también hay buenas noticias:

El militar inglés opina que el plan lleva retraso y quizás la élite no lo pueda cumplir. También cabe la posibilidad de que la raza humana reciba ayuda de “fuera”. El militar también habla de la existencia de ET positivos y negativos que estarían influenciando el desarrollo de este plan desde polos opuestos, lo que implica introducir en la ecuación “el factor extraterrestre.”

Pero todo depende de que la humanidad se informe, se despierte, tome consciencia de la enorme importancia del tema, y haga algo para intentar evitar esta situación.

*Fin del resumen.*


----------



## qbeac (23 Mar 2010)

*Notas aclaratorias sobre el resumen: *


*Nota 1. Importante base del plan de la élite: mantener a la población desinformada, dormida, sumisa, pasiva*

Eso explicaría el férreo control que ejerce la élite sobre los medios oficiales de información (TV, prensa, radio, revistas) y la intensa censura a la que los somete en relación a cualquier tema que a la élite no le convenga que la gente sepa. A su vez, la élite procura mantener a las masas preocupadas con multitud de problemas cotidianos de todo tipo (crisis económica, hipotecas, pandemias, etc.) y muy distraídas (fútbol, cine, telenovelas, fiestas y espectáculos, etc.), para que no tengan ni tiempo ni ganas de levantar la cabeza e intentar entender lo que está pasando. Si permanecen desinformadas y entretenidas, seguirán pasivas y sumisas, y así se evitará que ofrezcan resistencia a dicho plan. Son tácticas de distracción y hasta de hipnotismo colectivo. Esta estrategia es similar a la que usan los toreros con los toros, le muestran siempre la capa para que no vean lo que hay detrás: el que la maneja y la espada. 


*Nota 2. Los dos poderes, el falso-visible y el real-invisible*

En el mundo existen dos poderes, el visible y falso (los políticos que salen en TV) y el real y oculto (el gobierno en la sombra: élite, Club Bilderberg, illuminati, sociedades secretas, etc.). Los políticos de TV no mandan, son mandados, como las marionetas. Para más info sobre los dos poderes, ver los libros de Daniel Estulín “Los señores de las sombras” o “La verdadera historia del Club Bilderberg”.


*Nota 3. La élite fabrica artificialmente las guerras con anticipación*

Para quienes eso les suene exagerado o inverosímil, se recomienda ver los libros de Antony Sutton titulados “El Establishment Secreto de America y el mejor enemigo que el dinero puede comprar”, o “Wall Street y la Revolución Bolchevique”, en los que se documenta cómo USA financió a Hitler y también financió, en 1917, a través de Wall Street, la creación de la URSS para de ese modo tener el “enemigo perfecto” mediante el que poder provocar infinidad de guerras y conflictos durante todo el siglo XX. Y dado que la élite controla el Complejo Industrial Militar de USA y las fábricas de armamento y financia y vende armas a ambos bandos de las batallas, para ellos las guerras son un negocio extremadamente lucrativo. Sobre este tema, ver también el vídeo “The Empire of the City”, o los libros de Andrew Hitchcock y los vídeos recientes de Alex Jones o Jason Bermas sobre la élite y el gobierno en la sombra.


*Nota 4. El “Nuevo Orden Mundial” illuminati y el Gobierno Mundial totalitario*

El Gobierno Mundial es una de las piezas clave del famoso “New World Order” (Nuevo Orden Mundial), concepto que está incluso inscrito en el billete de dólar y que pretende centralizar el poder mundial todo lo posible en muy pocas manos: la élite. Para más info al respecto, ver vídeos de Alex Jones.


*Nota 5. ¿Ha habido en la Tierra otras civilizaciones anteriores que se extinguieron? *

Si el militar inglés estuviese en lo cierto y dichos cataclismos cíclicos fuesen reales, nuestra civilización actual podría no haber sido la primera en desarrollarse en este planeta, sino que podría haber habido otras anteriores que florecieron y se extinguieron por diversas causas, tanto naturales como por conflictos artificiales. De hecho, existen ruinas antiquísimas que ni con la tecnología actual se pueden construir: piedras gigantescas casi imposibles de mover con las mayores grúas actuales, o enormes piedras que encajan a la perfección sin dejar fisuras, etc. Esto sugiere la utilización en aquellas épocas de tecnologías más avanzadas que las actuales, lo que implicaría que la historia al completo habría que rescribirla.


*Nota 6. Las “Georgia Guidestones”: reducir la población mundial a 500 Millones*

Hay un monumento masónico llamado las “Georgia Guidestones” (Piedras Directrices de Georgia, ver fotos al final del resumen), que fue erigido en 1980 y en el que está inscrito en piedra que la cifra de la población mundial sea de 500.000.000 habitantes (500 millones). Si actualmente somos más de 6.000 millones de habitantes, eso supondría una reducción de más del 90%.


*Nota 7: ¿Hay cataclismos cíclicos en la Tierra? ¿Sucederá otro en el 2012? *

Este punto es controvertido. En otro momento se analizarán las diversas opciones que se barajan sobre lo que podría ocurrir en el 2012. En caso de que el militar inglés lleve razón y el cataclismo se produzca, algunos autores han descrito las consecuencias físicas que cabría esperar en la Tierra, pues supondría una fuerte reestructuración de la corteza terrestre e incluiría terremotos, tsunamis, vientos huracanados, hundimientos, etc.

Respecto a los refugios de la élite, ver entrevistas del Proyecto Camelot (PC) a insiders que describen la existencia de estos gigantescos y numerosos refugios subterráneos, tan grandes como ciudades, por ejemplo: “A letter from a Norwegian politician”: Project Camelot | A letter from a Norwegian politician . Otro insider explica que durante la construcción de un refugio, se tropezaron con un túnel abandonado de una época muy anterior. Otra posibilidad es que la élite salga fuera del planeta Tierra pues, según muchos insiders, ya posee tecnología antigravedad desarrollada en los “Proyectos Negros” (Ver entrevista del PC a Ralph Ring: Project Camelot | Ralph Ring and Otis Carr)


*Nota 8. Táctica de la élite para controlar a la sociedad: Problema-Reacción-Solución*

David Icke explica muy bien la táctica de control social que usa la élite, que se denomina “problema-reacción-solución”, o “tesis-antítesis-síntesis”, y que fue desarrollada por los filósofos Georg Wilhelm Friedrich Hegel y otros (Immanuel Kant, Johann Fichte, etc.). Esta táctica se compone de tres fases: 


1. La élite crea artificialmente un problema (Ej: La amenaza del terrorismo islámico mediante el auto-atentado del 11-S). 

2. La sociedad tiene una reacción (Ej: “¡Por favor, gobernantes, protegednos de los terroristas!”) 

3. La élite presenta una solución que le favorece (Ej: “No os preocupéis, invadimos Afganistán, Irak, Irán, etc., y los combatimos”). Y de paso se quedan con su petróleo, con los contratos para la reconstrucción del país, se lucran con la venta de armamento, controlan la zona, etc.

En ese sentido, las numerosas turbulencias socio-político-económicas actuales serían parte del plan global, y nos referimos a cosas tales como: crisis económicas prefabricadas como la actual, auto-atentado 11-S y otras Operaciones Bandera Falsa como el 11-M de Madrid, 7-J de Londres, etc., guerras varias, terremotos presuntamente provocados artificialmente en Haití o Chile, timos de la vacuna de la gripe porcina y del calentamiento global antropogénico, etc.

En todo caso, lo más importante que debemos entender es que esos elementos sueltos no son “hechos aislados o inconexos”, sino que forman parte de un plan muchísimo más amplio, ambicioso y terrorífico llamado “La Misión Anglosajona.”


*Nota 9. La élite ha mostrado tener prisas y precipitaciones en los últimos meses*

Eso parece encajar bien con lo sucedido en los últimos meses (final 2010, principios 2010), pues las prisas han podido influir, por ejemplo, en el fracaso de la campaña oficial contra la pandemia de la gripe porcina. En este caso, cundió la noticia entre la población sobre la existencia de un posible fraude oficial, y muchísima gente rechazó vacunarse, por lo que al final han sobrado millones de vacunas sin usar.

Hay que señalar que ese fracaso se debió, entre otras cosas, a que muchos ciudadanos corrientes se percataron de que algo no olía nada bien con esa extraña pandemia que pregonaban a bombo y platillo los medios oficiales de comunicación y las máximas autoridades en temas de salud (OMS, Organización Mundial de la Salud). Entonces surgió de forma espontánea una especie de “contra campaña popular” para exponer lo que se sospechaba era una “fraudulenta campaña oficial”. Muchísima gente corriente se movilizó y se dedicó a enviar e-mails a sus contactos, difundir esta info en páginas y blogs personales, poner videos de Internet, etc., lo que produjo una reacción en cadena. 

Mención especial merece la valentía y honestidad de la monja y médico Dra. Teresa Forcades explicando en un vídeo de YouTube las muchas irregularidades de la vacuna de la gripe A. Ese vídeo dio la vuelta al mundo, fue traducido a varios idiomas y ayudó a despertar a mucha gente.


*Nota 10. Analogía de los hombres prehistóricos cazando búfalos: La élite le está tendiendo una emboscada a la humanidad*

Otra analogía para entender esta situación es esta: La estrategia que está siguiendo la élite con la sociedad es la misma que usaban los hombres prehistóricos para cazar búfalos: asustaban a la manada con palos y fuego, eso provocaba una estampida y los propios búfalos corrían hacia un precipicio y se despeñaban. 

A la élite le interesa mucho que la sociedad siga teniendo la mentalidad de la manada: que no piense, que siga distraída (fiestas y verbenas), que siga muy ocupada y preocupada con sus muchos quehaceres cotidianos (trabajos, hipotecas), que siga desinformada (viendo la TV), dormida, pasiva y aborregada.

Si sigue así y en la misma dirección, seguro que encontrará el precipicio.

Esta es una hipotética conversación entre un amigo de los búfalos y un búfalo:


Amigo de los búfalos (AB): Búfalo, no sigas corriendo, que te están engañando, detente, reflexiona, da media vuelta...

Búfalo (B): Déjame tranquilo, no me comas el coco, que estoy muy ocupado corriendo con mi manada y soy feliz. 

AB: Pero búfalo, no te lo digo para fastidiarte, sólo estoy intentado avisarte del peligro. ¿No ves que esos que te asustan lo que quieren es que no pienses y sigas corriendo en esa dirección para que te pegues un batacazo?

B: No me hagas perder el tiempo con tus teorías conspiranoicas, si la manada va para allá, yo también, así ha sido toda la vida...

*Fin de las notas aclaratorias sobre el resumen de la entrevista*


----------



## qbeac (23 Mar 2010)

Para más info sobre quiénes son la élite (o gobierno en la sombra) y a qué se dedica:

*Página 1 y 2 del hilo “Casa Rothschild” (imprescindible info) *
Casa Rothschild - ForoCoches

*Para más info sobre la info suprimida en general, ver la web de escuadrones por la verdad: *
Portada - EscuadronesPorLaVerdad

Quienes deseen saber porqué la versión oficial del 11-S es falsa, y porqué lo más probable es que el 11-S fuese una Operación Bandera Falsa o auto-atentado, pueden ver la info del Post 1 de este hilo:

*Post 1. Info básica sobre el presunto auto-atentado del 11-S*
11-S (9/11), ¿Atentado terrorista... o auto-atentado del gobierno USA? (#2) (1 de 51) @ ElOtroLado.net Off-Topic Miscelánea

Para entender la Imagen Completa de lo que está pasando en el mundo, esta conferencia es altamente recomendable:

*David icke, Conferencia de Oxford, 2008. Libera tu mente
(Doblada al castellano) *

1-12 (10 min.): [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Mc52ziWIVU]YouTube - DAVID ICKE 1-12 LIBERA TU MENTE - CONFERENCIA OXFORD[/ame]
2-12 (10 min.): [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9sdmb58ySc]YouTube - DAVID ICKE 2-12 LIBERA TU MENTE - CONFERENCIA OXFORD[/ame]
3-12 (10 min.): [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMA-X4By3BA]YouTube - DAVID ICKE 3-12 LIBERA TU MENTE- OXFORD[/ame]
4-12 (10 min.): [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DoSHrocVGw]YouTube - DAVID ICKE 4-12 LIBERA TU MENTE- CONFERENCIA OXFORD[/ame]
5-12 (10 min.): [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuqjfW6DNgg]YouTube - DAVID ICKE 5-12 LIBERA TU MENTE - CONFERENCIA OXFORD[/ame]
6-12 (10 min.): [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Saj6z9ZY8k]YouTube - DAVID ICKE 6-12 LIBERA TU MENTE- CONFERENCIA OXFORD[/ame]
7-12 (10 min.): [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crj_u8Ss-DQ]YouTube - DAVID ICKE 7-12 LIBERA TU MENTE - CONFERENCIA OXFORD[/ame]
8-12 (10 min.): [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaUt6m8cTnY]YouTube - DAVID ICKE 8-12 LIBERA TU MENTE- CONFERENCIA OXFORD[/ame]
9-12 (10 min.): [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVZbLdmgRes]YouTube - DAVID ICKE 9-12 LIBERA TU MENTE- CONFERENCIA OXFORD[/ame]
10-12 (10 min.): [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axVm7QagsLU]YouTube - DAVID ICKE 10-12 LIBERA TU MENTE- CONFERENCIA OXFORD[/ame]
11-12 (10 min.): [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1Tmf8URTPw]YouTube - DAVID ICKE 11-12 LIBERA TU MENTE- CONFERENCIA OXFORD[/ame]
12-12 (10 min.): [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnlXGbnias8]YouTube - DAVID ICKE 12-12 LIBERA TU MENTE- CONFERENCIA OXFORD[/ame]


----------



## qbeac (23 Mar 2010)

*Noticias e información relacionada sobre la entrevista con el militar inglés: *

Se incluyen ahora varias noticias recientes (años 2009-10) y verificables que parecen corroborar ciertos aspectos concretos de lo que explica este testigo militar. 

A continuación pueden verse las “Georgia Guidesontes”, ubicadas en el condado Elbert County, Georgia, USA, al Este de Atlanta (más fotos y el texto completo grabado en la piedra pueden encontrarse en google). 

Parte del mensaje inscrito en las piedras en varios idiomas, dice:
Georgia Guidestones - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

“Mantener a la humanidad por debajo de 500.000.000 en perpetuo equilibrio con la naturaleza.”

“Maintain humanity under 500,000,000 in perpetual balance with nature.”





El link de las Georgia Guidestones en el Mapa de Google es:

georgia guidestones - Google Maps

________________________

La primera noticia es sobre los planes de atacar Irán. 

*Biden conspira con Israel para bombardear Irán y devolverla a la Edad de Piedra
(Biden Conspires With Israel To Bomb Iran Back To The Stone Age)
Kurt Nimmo. Prison Planet.com. Thursday, March 11th, 2010*
Biden Conspires With Israel To Bomb Iran Back To The Stone Age


Joe Biden [Vicepresidente del gobierno USA] fue a Israel no para buscar la paz o incluso para amonestar al país por su plan de construir 1.600 viviendas ilegales de asentamiento en Jerusalén oriental. Biden fue allí para hablar sobre bombardear Irán y devolverla a la Edad de Piedra.

Gabriela Shalev, la embajadora de Israel ante la ONU, dijo a la Associated Press a comienzos de esta semana que la visita de Biden a Israel y los oficiales israelíes reunidos en Washington están a punto de alcanzar un acuerdo sobre qué hacer acerca de Irán. "Shalev dijo que altos cargos de Israel y del gobierno de EE.UU. y jefes militares, tanto en Washington como en Jerusalén, están debatiendo si un ataque militar podría detener el programa nuclear de Irán".

La Sra. Shalev dijo que "es alentador que Biden dijese que Irán representa una amenaza para los Estados Unidos" (...)

Shalev amplió la supuesta amenaza de Irán. "Diré incluso más - Irán es una amenaza para el mundo entero." 

Traducción: Irán es una amenaza para la dominación hegemónica de Israel en el Oriente Medio.

________________________

La segunda noticia es sobre las intenciones de la élite de crear un Gobierno Mundial utilizando como excusa falsa el timo del calentamiento global antropogénico (el Climategate).

*- Parlamentario europeo habla claro sobre el timo del calentamiento global de origen humano. January 26th, 2010*
Parlamentario europeo habla claro sobre el timo del calentamiento global de origen humano at Rafapal Periodismo para Mentes Galacticas

*Nick Griffin habla sobre el Climategate - Plan del Nuevo Orden Mundial
(2min 11seg) (subtítulos castellano)*
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82Z6ERwg_oc]YouTube - Nick Griffin habla sobre el Climategate - Plan del Nuevo Orden Mundial[/ame]


Min/seg. 2:11 (no textual). Nick Griffin deja bien claro que lo del calentamiento global y la Cumbre de Copenhagem es un timo (el Climategate) para establecer un Gobierno Mundial. 

________________________

*- Alex Jones entrevista a Kevin Trudeau: planes de reducción población mundial. 27 de mayo de 2009 *
Kevin Trudeau on Alex Jones Tv 1/6:What The NWO Doesn't Want You to Know About
1/6: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejbBJfk61mY[/ame]

*Kevin Trudeau (wikipedia)*
Kevin Trudeau - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Natural Remedies, Natural Health, Natural Cures, Herbal Remedies, Natural Medicine - Naturalcures.com


1/6. min/seg. 7:00-8:00. cura para la obesidad descubierta en 1956 por British endocrinologist A.T.W. Simeons. El libro se titula “The weight loss cure”
Weight Loss Cure By Kevin Trudeau

2/6. min/seg. 2:35. Durante esta época del año me gusta estar en Europa porque puedo conocer a mucha gente y conseguir mucha información de fondo desde detrás de la escena (...)*algunas de las conversaciones que se desarrollan en los yates de 200 pies (de eslora) en las costas de Mónaco, no te podrías creer lo que realmente sucede a puerta cerrada. Y lo que tú expones Alex Jones, yo soy un gran fan tuyo, “End Game”, “The Obama deception”, debéis ver esos documentales para realmente entender lo que está pasando. * Y el hecho es que la gente está siendo engañada, y una vez que lo sabes, una vez que tienes los ojos abiertos, ahora tienes el poder y puedes hacer las cosas que necesitas hacer para mejorar tu vida proteger tu futuro financiero y el de tu familia.

Min/seg. 4:00-6:00. Notap (no literal): Trudeau tiene contactos dentro del Club Bilderberg. *Explica que los MSM leen una telepront (una pantallita) y no pueden salirse del guión, * y que a él y a Alex Jones no les dejan hablar en directo, sino que los graban previamente para editarlos y censurar la info inconveniente. Que una entrevista suya con Larry King fue cancelada y Larry lo llamó para disculparse y decirle que no le daban permiso para que Trudeau hablase libremente, etc. A los de los medios les dan instrucciones sobre qué punto de vista deben defender.

Min/seg. 6:00. *La información que la gente está recibiendo de los MSM es tan distorsionada que yo les diría a todo el mundo, dejad de ver las noticias en televisión, simplemente apagadla, os están lavando el cerebro de forma increíble. * Ved Prisonplanet.com, etc., conseguir la información de los medios alternativos que no tienen los filtros. Ahí hay información veraz, y con la información veraz podréis tomar decisiones inteligentes y os irá mejor en la vida.

Min/seg. 9:15. (Trudeau tiene muchos contactos entre la élite y los del Club Bilderberg)... * [la élite] cree de forma categória que hay dos clases de gente en el planeta Tierra, está la clase de la élite que gobierna, * y ellos creen, ya sabes, Henry Ford habló de ello, Andrew Carnegie (?) al final del siglo, y a lo largo de la historia, ellos creen que a través de los genes y el ADN, incluso Donald Trump ha hablado de esto una y otra vez, tienes que tener buenos genes, de otro modo no vas a ganar nada de dinero, *ellos creen que es la genética, y por eso creen que hay dos clases de gente, que hay una clase dominante por la genética, que son suficientemente poderosos y están diseñados genéticamente para gobernar a la otra gente, que no son otra cosa que las abejas obreras. * 

3/6. Eso es realmente lo que creen.

Dice Alex Jones: pero ahora como tienen robots, como Bill Joy (?) de Sun Microsistem dijo en el número de Abril-2000 de Wire (?), el futuro no nos necesita, la élite quiere deshacerse de nosotros (...) y sé que no van a venir y van a decir “hey, queremos exterminar a todo el mundo”, pero aquí tengo la “ABC News” y “Times of London”: un club de billonarios intentan controlar el exceso de población.

Dice Trudeau: Oh, absolutamente, absolutamente, y *yo he estado sentado en los barcos en las costas de Barbados [islas del mar caribe] con los tipos que básicamente dijeron “necesitamos sacar del planeta a 2/3 de la gente estúpida-torpe [dumb]”. * Quiero decir que he estado en las reuniones, y no era de una forma malvada, es una forma de hechos reales, ellos creen que es por el beneficio del planeta Tierra y del suyo propio.

Dice Alex Jones (min/seg. 1:15): Oh, sí, ellos están comprometidos, han dicho “esta es una genética mala, la están pasando de unos a otros, son perezosos” (...)*Yo me he reunido con altos ejecutivos, la gente más grande que hay en Hollywood, ya sabes, simplemente enorme, y van y dicen “Alex, tú intentas alertarles-advertirles, y mira, algunos escuchan, la mayoría no lo hace, ellos quieren ser esclavos, quieren morir, únete a nosotros, tú eres inteligente, tú eres bueno.” Ya sabes, esa es la forma de venderlo: que los esclavos no quieren ser libres. Pero si ese fuese el caso no estarían intentando que tú y yo no lleguemos al público. * Entonces, es un fraude global, pero ellos me han ofrecido a pequeño nivel (...) millones de dólares y me han prometido más si me vendo (...)

________________________

*- Ex Jefa de Sanidad de una provincia Finlandesa habla de los planes de la élite para la reducción de la población mundial.*
Swine Flu Conspiracy - Exposed by Former Finland Chief Medical Officer Dr Rauni Kilde
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RRE3x8shuU]YouTube - Swine Flu Conspiracy - Exposed by Former Finland Chief Medical Officer Dr Rauni Kilde[/ame] 


Min. 3:00. Dr Rauni Kilde, Antigua Oficial Médica Jefe de la provincia de Lapland (Finlandia), *habla sobre los planes de [la élite] para reducir la población mundial por lo menos dos tercios (2/3) * y porqué la amenaza es la vacuna, y no el H1N1. 

________________________

*- El parlamentario inglés Lord Christopher Monkton explica los planes de la élite de crear un gobierno mundial con la excusa del fraudulento cambio climático antropogénico (climategate).*
* Monckton: Secretive Copenhagen Treaty Creates Larcenous Global Government Tax 

Paul Joseph Watson. Prison Planet.com
Wednesday, December 9, 2009
Monckton: Secretive Copenhagen Treaty Creates Larcenous Global Government Tax


El texto del acuerdo [del Tratado de Copenhagen] esboza el plan para un impuesto sobre todas las transacciones, además del 2% de impuesto sobre el PIB, e *impone el hacerse con un poder globalizador a una escala "inconcebible" por una dictadura "siniestra",* advierte Monckton (...)

Sir Christopher Monckton advierte de que la versión del proyecto secreto del cambio climático en virtud del *Tratado de Copenhague representa una toma de poder global del gobierno en una escala "inconcebible",* y estipula la creación de 700 nuevas burocracias, así como un montón de colosal nuevos impuestos como el 2% sobre los gravámenes tanto del PIB como de todas las transacciones financieras internacionales (...)

*"Una vez más están tratando desesperadamente de ocultar a todo el mundo aquí la magnitud de lo que están intentando hacer - en realidad están tratando de establecer un gobierno mundial",* dijo Monckton, agregando que la palabra "gobierno" ya no se utilizaba, pero el proceso de mayor centralización del poder en manos mundial se explica claramente en el tratado (de Copenhague). 

________________________

*Operaciones Bandera Falsa (False Flag Operations) (wikipedia)*
Operación de bandera falsa - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
False flag - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 *Las Operaciones de Bandera Falsa (False Flag) * son operaciones encubiertas realizadas por gobiernos, corporaciones, u otras organizaciones, las cuales *están diseñadas para aparentar que las han llevado a cabo otras entidades. * El nombre se deriva del concepto militar de izar colores falsos; esto quiere decir la bandera de un país diferente al propio. 

*Los ataques terroristas en algunas ocasiones son operaciones de bandera falsa, * como la estrategia italiana de tensión en la cual varios explosiones de bombas en los años 1970 se atribuyeron a organizaciones de extrema izquierda, y que fueron en realidad llevadas a cabo por organizaciones de extrema derecha en cooperación con los servicios secretos italianos.


----------



## wolf45 (24 Mar 2010)

Dios, otra conspiracion mas.................... que se ponga a la cola


----------



## qbeac (24 Mar 2010)

Hola a todos, voy a añadir un dato más que es muy importante y tiene relación con el tema del hilo: si existe o no un poder oculto, un gobierno en la sombra.

La siguiente info es sobre una entrevista reciente con un militar USA llamado Alan Sabrosky, un veterano de 10 años en el Cuerpo de Marines de USA y que fue Director de Estudios en la “Universidad de Guerra del Ejército de USA” (US Army War Collage). 

Mirad lo que dice Sabrosky:

*Alan Sabrosky dice que el ejército USA ya sabe que el 11-S lo hizo el Mossad (Israel)​*
Transcripción de la entrevista completa en inglés aquí:
Full transcripción of Sabrosky interview. 20-mar-10
http://tinyurl.com/yldcgpj

Vídeos con el audio de la entrevista (son 5 partes):
El ejército de USA SABE que Israel hizo el 11-S
The Military KNOWS Israel did 911
1-5 (10min.): [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMsdNl_13q4]YouTube - The Military KNOWS Israel did 911 pt1[/ame]

Datos biográficos de Alan Sabrosky y varios artículos suyos en la web de la “Universidad de Guerra del Ejército de USA”:
Dr. Alan Sabrosky: 9/11 Was a Mossad Operation
US Army War College
PARAMETERS, US Army War College Quarterly

TRADUCCIÓN de algunos extractos:

(Parte 1-5) 9:11 min. Alan Sabrosky (Ph.D por la Universidad de Michigan) es un veterano de diez años en el Cuerpo de Marines de EE.UU. y un graduado de la “Universidad de Guerra del Ejército de USA” (US Army War Collage). 

Ahora, no sólo eso - Dr. Sabrosky (...) sino que usted fue Director de Estudios allí [en la US Army War Collage] por un período de tiempo - ¿es correcto? 

AS: Es correcto. Durante cinco años y medio. 

(...) 

(Parte 2-5) 8:00 min. Y creo que su artículo aquí, básicamente, expone el problema, que es que cuando hay personas que intentan hacer esta afirmación de que son leales a los Estados Unidos y, al mismo tiempo, fieles a un gobierno extranjero [quiere decir, Israel], eso es una mentira. 

(Parte 2-5) 8:30 min. AS: Así es, y es más que eso, Mark. Lo que nosotros debemos levantarnos y decir es que no sólo *ellos [Israel] atacaron el [buque de guerra] USS Liberty, ellos [Israel] hicieron el 11-S. Ellos lo hicieron. *

He tenido largas conversaciones durante las últimas dos semanas con contactos en la Universidad de Guerra del Ejército [de USA], en la Sede de la Infantería de Marina, *y he dejado absolutamente claro en ambos casos que es seguro al 100% que el 11-S fue una operación del Mossad. Punto. *

El 11-S ha conducido directamente a 60.000 estadounidenses muertos y heridos, Dios sabe cuántos cientos de miles de personas de otros países que hemos matado o herido, o personas sin hogar, y es un continuo dolor (...) *Y lo que los estadounidenses necesitan entender es que ellos lo hicieron [quiere decir, Israel]. Ellos lo hicieron. Y si ellos [los norteamericanos] entienden eso, Israel va a desaparecer. Israel simple y llanamente desaparecerá de la Tierra. *

(...) Y le dije, ¿sabes?, *si los norteamericanos saben que Israel hizo esto, van a barrerlos de la Tierra,* y no les va a importar un carajo - perdonen mi lenguaje – cuánto cueste. No les va a importar. Lo harán. Y deberían hacerlo. Y deberían hacerlo. 

(...) 

(Parte 3-5) 6:20 min. Alan, esto es algo que, *si no hablamos de ello, si no le contamos esto a la gente - yo creo que Dios quiere que se lo contemos - y si no lo hacemos: vergüenza debería darnos. *

AS: Estoy muy de acuerdo en eso ... 

(...) 

(Parte 3-5) 7:50 min. Mi predicción personal es que probablemente - de nuevo, antes de lo que cualquiera de nosotros nos damos cuenta o le gustaría imaginar - Israel va realizar otro 11-S. Va a hacer otro USS Liberty [NT: se refiere a otra Operación Bandera Falsa]. 

(...) 

(Parte 4-5) 0:50 min. MG: Me gustaría saber un poco más sobre esto. Es decir, estas conversaciones que tienes con tus colegas que todavía están en activo en uniforme. ¿Cuál es la reacción de su parte cuando les dice cosas como éstas? 

(Parte 4-5) 1:05 min. AS: *En primer lugar es de incredulidad, *y lo que yo les muestro inmediatamente después es una *entrevista con un experto en demoliciones [controladas] danés llamado Danny Jowenko, que muestra el tercer edificio del World Trade Center colapsando – el WTC7. *Y ellos lo miran, y les digo: *"Ahora entiendes que si uno de los edificios estaba preparado para la demolición [controlada], todos ellos estaban preparados para la demolición [controlada]." Y eso es todo. Ese es el punto de inflexión. *

(Parte 4-5) 1:42 min. Quiero decir, entrar en discusiones acerca de quién estaba volando qué, y dónde estaban, y si había nano-termita [NT: explosivo incendiario usado por el ejército USA para las demoliciones controladas] -- esas cosas son ciertas, pero son incidentales. *Lo que es necesario contarle a la gente es que tres edificios se derrumbaron, y el tercero no fue impactado por un avión, estaba preparado para una demolición controlada, por lo tanto, todos ellos estaban preparados para una demolición controlada. Y en ese momento la reacción es de rabia. Incredulidad primero, y luego rabia. *

(...) 

MG: ¿Por qué no estamos ya en guerra con Irán, entonces? 

AS: En parte porque no podemos encontrar una buena excusa que nos permita dejar de lado lo que estamos haciendo en Afganistán y, en menor medida, en Irak. Es que allí hay un poco demasiado. 

Estoy bastante seguro de que *el patrón era: Afganistán en 2001, Iraq 2003, Irán 2005, Siria 2007.* El problema fue que la resistencia iraquí no dejó que eso sucediese. Así que ahora el plazo es un poco diferente, y no estoy seguro de cómo va a salir, pero creo que la forma en la que vamos hacia ella es a base de intentar crear una excusa para una guerra.​
*ANEXO*

El vídeo que Alan Sabrosky les enseña a sus colegas militares sobre el 11-S, y que casi todo el mundo, al verlo, comprende claramente que se trata de una demolición controlada, es el vídeo del derrumbe del edificio WTC7 en el que el experto en demoliciones controladas danés, Danny Jowenko, dice que está completamente seguro de que se trata de una demolición controlada. 

Ese vídeo ha sido sistemáticamente censurado en los corruptos medios de desinformación masiva (no sólo en USA sino también en Europa, España incluida). Este es su link, os recomiendo encarecidamente echarle un vistazo a ese derrumbe:

*WTC7 The Smoking Gun of 9/11 (updated) (16 minutes)*
WTC7 The Smoking Gun of 9/11 (updated)

Nota aclaratoria:

Quienes entiendan cómo está construido un edificio, podrán comprender que el derrumbe del WTC7 cumple los rasgos típicos de una típica demolición controlada. Y el problema de eso es este: 

El WTC7 era un gran rascacielos, tenía 47 plantas, y preparar la demolición controlada de un edificio de esa envergadura se tardaría normalmente varios días o semanas, pues habría que estudiar sus planos, diseñar la demolición, colocar los explosivos, etc.

Sin embargo, ese edificio se derrumbó en formato perfecto de demolición controlada ese mismo día, el 11-sep-2001, a eso de las 5:20 de la tarde, lo que implica que lo más probable y lógico es que ya estuviese preparado para tal demolición porque algo así no se puede hacer en unas pocas horas, y menos cuando el edificio tenía varios fuegos internos. 

Pero además resulta que ese edificio era la sede de importantes agencias gubernamentales, como el IRS, Departamento de Defensa, FBI, CIA, etc., por lo que el edificio estaba bien protegido con numerosas medidas de seguridad, cámaras de vigilancia interna, guardias, etc.

Entonces, ¿quién colocó los explosivos y cuándo? Por eso también es lógico pensar que para poder hacerlo (preparar el edifico de antemano para la demolición controlada), los que lo hicieron debieron contar con ayuda de “gente de dentro” que tuviese mucha autoridad. Ese dato es uno (hay muchos más) de los que apuntan claramente a un auto-atentado.


----------



## tentenelaire (24 Mar 2010)

................................


----------



## yawanmard (24 Mar 2010)

puta masonería !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qbeac (24 Mar 2010)

Hola a todos, quería haceros una consulta técnica, por si alguien la sabe:

Algunos de los links que he puesto, el sistema los corta y pone asteriscos (*****). Por ejemplo, eso ha pasado con el primer link del primer post, que es muy importante porque es el de la entrevista completa en castellano con el militar inglés explicando en detalle la Misión Anglosajona, pero ese link ha salido truncado.

Por favor, ¿alguien sabe porqué pasa eso y cómo se puede arreglar?

Gracias.

*NOTA:* ya he arreglado los links del Post 1, ahora deberían funcionar bien. He cambiado la url original por la reducida con: http://tinyurl.com

Dentro de poco iré cambiando los demás links que estén mal.


----------



## spam (24 Mar 2010)

Tío, pide perdón por el tochazo...


----------



## cuestaabajo (24 Mar 2010)

qbeac dijo:


> Hola a todos, quería haceros una consulta técnica, por si alguien la sabe:
> 
> Algunos de los links que he puesto, el sistema los corta y pone asteriscos (*****). Por ejemplo, eso ha pasado con el primer link del primer post, que es muy importante porque es el de la entrevista completa en castellano con el militar inglés explicando en detalle la Misión Anglosajona, pero ese link ha salido truncado.
> 
> ...



Eso es porque calopez es un debunker y no permite que nadie ponga s-c-r-i-p-t y otros palabros en su bendito foro.


----------



## cuestaabajo (24 Mar 2010)

spam dijo:


> Tío, pide perdón por el tochazo...



Fecundo la moción.

Por cierto, vaya historia más rara: una guerra nuclear, un cataclismo cósmico, y la élite metida en sus sótanos para recoger los "frutos", esto es, implantar un gobierto totalitario por espacio de ¡¡¡11500 años!!! :XX:

Y todo porque ahora no somos lo suficientemente "manejables". :bla:

¿A los niños que le cuentan ahora? ¿Que viene el coco del NWO?


----------



## allseeyingeye (26 Mar 2010)

no habia visto este hilo, mas o menos entendi el 70% del video en ingles (la conspiracion anglosajona), me lo vere ahora traducido.
thanks!


----------



## derivado (26 Mar 2010)

A veces veo conspiraciones.....papeleraaa...


----------



## Eldenegro (27 Mar 2010)

Señoras y señores,

Viendo tanto hilo de conspiraciones y de fechas fatalistas, me gustaria que alguien me explicase a que año 2012 es al que hace referencia. ¿Al año cuya numeracion actual sera 2012? ¿Al año que tocaria que fuese el 2012?....

Hagamos un poco de reflexion:

Jesús no nació el año 0 de nuestros calendarios. En realidad, su nacimiento ocurrió en el año 7 a.C. Calculemos porqué. Cuenta el apócrifo Pseudo Mateo que Jesús tenía tres años cuando regresó de Egipto, donde estaba escondido de Herodes El Grande. Asimismo, en Mateo 2:19-20 se narra que la Sagrada Familia salió de Egipto y volvió a Palestina cuando murió este gobernador. Los historiadores saben que este personaje murió en el año 4 a.C. Entonces, por deducción Jesús tenía tres años en el año 4 a.C. Por tanto, nació el 7 a.C.

Otra forma de calcular el año en que nació el hijo de María es apelando a Kepler. Este gran astrólogo-astrónomo propuso el año de nacimiento de Jesús. Cuando en 1603 estaba investigando un acercamiento entre Júpiter y Saturno, llegó a sus manos un raro manuscrito judío cuyo autor era un tal Abarbanel, quien cita la tradición astrológica de la llegada del Mesías durante la conjunción Saturno-Júpiter en la constelación de Piscis.

Cabe señalar que el planeta Saturno representa para los astrólogos al maestro (instructor, hierofante, sacerdote, mago) mientras que Júpiter es el monarca (emperador, rey, gobernante, regente). Tal fusión de fuerzas en la constelación de los peces se produjo históricamente el año 7 a.C. al inicio de la Era de Piscis.

Craso error

En el colegio nos enseñaron que Jesús nació el año 0. Sin embargo, es pertinente aclarar que nuestro calendario actual tiene un desfase de siete años. Fue por varias causas que se juntaron. Primero, fue cuando en el año 46 a.C. Julio César decretó el cambio de calendario lunar romano por el solar, que llegó a conocerse como “Calendario Juliano”, basado en los cálculos del astrónomo Sosígenes. Como el año del calendario Juliano no era preciso y en realidad resultaba más largo que el verdadero año solar, se fue acumulando una cantidad de tiempo extra. Hasta que en el año 1582 de nuestra era, el papa Gregorio XIII hace nuevos cambios, pero en lugar de arreglar la cosa, la empeoró más sin saber, pues el desajuste se acrecentó. Así fue como se perdieron dos años.

Sin embargo, a esto tenemos que agregar los errores cometidos antes por el monje Dionisio El Exiguo, ciudadano romano, que en el año 533 de nuestra era recibió el encargo de determinar cual había sido el año en que nació Jesús (Anno Dómini). Dionisio pensó sustituir el calendario romano (basado en los años transcurridos desde la fundación de Roma) por otro cristiano que tomara como origen el nacimiento de Jesús. Pero, metió la pata hasta el fondo al olvidar tener en cuenta el año cero que debía estar intercalado entre el año uno a.C. y el año primero d.C.

Encima dejó de contar los cuatro años en que el emperador Augusto había reinado bajo su propio nombre, Octavio. O sea, un desastre. Se perdieron cinco años más los dos ya mencionamos. En suma, siete años echados al agua. De esta manera, el año 7 a.C., en realidad es el año 0.

(enlace) (anotemos tambien que hablan de año 0 cuando siempre se salta del 1 aC al 1 dC)

O bien:

Calendarios (calendarios)

Un poquito de por favor!!


----------



## qbeac (27 Mar 2010)

spam dijo:


> Tío, pide perdón por el tochazo...



spam, si te están sometiendo a la “Técnica Ludovico” para que no puedas dejar de leer este hilo, entonces sí, te pido disculpas. Lo siento, tiene que ser un suplicio, ¿no?

En "La naranja mecánica" (Stanley Kubrick, 1971), Álex, el violento protagonista es sometido a la "técnica Ludovico": lo sientan frente a una pantalla, lo atan y le colocan pinzas en los ojos para que no pueda evitar mirarla y le ponen música de Ludwig van Beethoven.







----------------------



yawanmard dijo:


> puta masonería !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



yawanmard, según cuenta el militar inglés, sólo los masones de muy alto rango conocerían este plan y participarían activamente en el mismo. 

Mucha gente de escalones inferiores posiblemente no conozca para nada el plan global (por la compartimentalización, etc.), o si saben algo y no están de acuerdo, tienen miedo a enfrentarse al sistema, etc. Y creo que esto mismo sucede en casi todas las áreas: economía, política, religión, etc.

La cuestión es que si los de niveles inferiores se informaran, se despertaran, perdieran el miedo e hiciesen al menos algo en vez de nada, eso haría aumentar la resistencia al plan de los corruptos de arriba.


----------



## qbeac (27 Mar 2010)

Hola a todos, me gustaría matizar algo sobre la info que he puesto en la página 1 sobre La Misión Anglosajona:

Lo que dice el militar inglés incluye dos grandes temas diferenciados: 

a) Los planes de la élite (Ej: provocar la Tercera Guerra Mundial, establecer cuanto antes un Gobierno Mundial totalitario, etc.)

b) El presunto cataclismo del 2012 (o su entorno, porque la fecha exacta tampoco está clara).​
Ambos puntos son independientes, o sea, el primero puede pasar o no pasar, y el segundo puede pasar o no pasar. Por lo que las combinaciones de posibilidades serían 4 (como en los programas informáticos), vamos a analizarlas:

1) Pasa a y pasa b.
2) Pasa a y no pasa b.
3) No pasa a y pasa b.
4) No pasa a y no pasa b.​
Si se da el caso 4, genial, falsa alarma y tan contentos.

Si se da el caso 2, tampoco habría cataclismo, así que un problema menos.

Si se da el caso 3, no habría guerra, así que está bien.

Pero independientemente de si hay o no cataclismo, aún tenemos los casos 1 y 2 en los que habría guerra mundial. Por tanto, con cataclismo o sin él, habría que intentar evitar esa posible guerra mundial, porque así se evitaría la muerte y el sufrimiento de millones de personas, de nosotros mismos, de nuestros hijos, y de las generaciones futuras.

O sea, *independientemente de que se produzca o no el presunto cataclismo, algo habría que hacer cuanto antes para evitar la posible guerra mundial (el caso a).*

Y el hecho de que efectivamente existe una élite corrupta y mafiosa (Club Bilderberg, illuminati, etc.) que está causando TODO tipo de problemas (auto-atentados tipo 11-S y otros como posiblemente el 11-M, 7-J, crisis económicas prefabricadas, timo del sistema bancario actual llamado “banca fraccional” o “fractional banking”, control de los medios oficiales de desinformación masiva TV-prensa-radio, etc.), me parece que es algo que está fuera de toda duda (esto lo podemos debatir por separado, pero basta echarle un vistazo a la web de *“Arquitectos e Ingenieros por la Verdad del 11-S”* para darse cuenta de que algo no va bien: AE911Truth).

Eso por una parte.

Por otra parte tenemos lo del presunto cataclismo del 2012 (o su entorno):

Reconozco que este punto (lo del cataclismo) es una de las piezas del puzzle más difíciles de discernir, porque no está claro que va a pasar (al menos para quienes no tengan info privilegiada).

Así que este último punto sería como para debatirlo por separado.

En definitiva, aquí hay dos temas diferenciados (a) la guerra y b) el cataclismo), y creo que habría que pensar en posibles “planes de contingencia” (formas de superar esos problemas) para cada uno de ellos por separado e independientemente de si uno o el otro suceden o no.

¿Entendéis a lo que me refiero?

Saludos. qbeac.

P.D. He leído posibles planes de contingencia para ambas cosas. Por poner un ejemplo, para la guerra, el “Restore America Plan” de Sam Kennedy & Co. (puede buscarse en google y en la web de Rumormillnews). 

Y para el cataclismo, el factor ET. Y aclaro que para quienes les suene raro lo del factor ET, deberían ver el vídeo del *Disclosure Project y el Cometa Report (del ejército de Francia).* Y también deberían pensar que la élite corrupta monta *CAMPAÑAS DE DESPRESTIGIO* (o desacreditación, burla, etc., con la ayuda de debunkers profesionales, etc.) para evitar que la gente hable con naturalidad de los “temas inconvenientes”, como por ejemplo el factor ET y muchos otros. Esas campañas de desprestigio crean un prejuicio social negativo en la sociedad para desincentivar el que se hable de estos temas con normalidad (porque a nadie le gusta que se rian o se burlen de él/ella), y no sólo no hay que caer en ese juego, sino que hay que darle la vuelta a la tortilla.

Sobre el tema de los debunkers profesionales, ver este post:

*Post 13, pag. 1. Debunkers, falsos escépticos, escépticos fingidos (aficionados y profesionales)*
11-S (9/11): ¿Atentado terrorista... o auto-atentado del gobierno USA? - LANeros.com
esceptico: ARP: El gran fraude de los escépticos


----------



## stiff upper lip (28 Mar 2010)

¿Guerra nuclear? ¿Quién en su sano juicio provocaría un evento semejante? Eso dejaría el planeta inhabitable durante muchos años, ¿O es que esta supuesta élite piensa emigrar a raticulín?


----------



## allseeyingeye (28 Mar 2010)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> ¿Guerra nuclear? ¿Quién en su sano juicio provocaría un evento semejante? Eso dejaría el planeta inhabitable durante muchos años, ¿O es que esta supuesta élite piensa emigrar a raticulín?



Ademas has acertado hasta con el sistema estelar..... Z Reticuli 

Supuestamente, atencion... los marcionos de Roswell, serian humanos del futuro.

Concretamente, los descendientes de los supervivientes del cataclismo, que se habrian refugiado en "DUMBS", que no son tontos, si no las famosas bases suCterraneas.

Supuestamente segun estas leyentas moderas, sobrevivieran al cataclismo calentintos y con furcias, mientras el resto hacen Mad Max en la superficie, si es que queda alguien

Y dentro de 40.000 años, viviendo ya en Z Reticuli, deciden que la han liado parda, que se han cargado el ADN o no se...y deciden volver Roswell, ha hacer no se sabe que.

Se hostian o los deriban, y se preparan una linea de tiempo alternativa, a lo Back To The Future.

Por suerte, todo esta leyenda es de esperar que sea falsa, por que si no menudo follon.

La he contado muy resumidad, asi que se han perdido millones de episodios, batallitas, giros, razas alien, etc..

es como contar Prison Break o Perdidos en 12 lineas.....

Tambien hay que tener en cuenta, que buena parte de la gente interesad en estas historias, vive en Hollywood california....

Asi que si lo de una guerra nuclear te parece freak ..... 


Respecto a la capacidad de sacrificio de millones de seres humanos,en una pequela guerra nuclear... solo tenemos que ver las dos Guerras Mundiales, y como los hombres eran mandados a morir en fila india, ante una ametralladora, gases toxicos, etc...


----------



## stiff upper lip (28 Mar 2010)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> Ademas has acertado hasta con el sistema estelar..... Z Reticuli
> 
> Supuestamente, atencion... los marcionos de Roswell, serian humanos del futuro.
> 
> ...



Yo también me he empapado de todas esas historias de razas alien, es una mitología fascinante, como para hacer un ciclo de novelas y películas que dejaran enana a star wars.

Pero al final de toda esa vista gastada lo único que tuve fue un montón de fotos trucadas y un montón de bonita y sugerente información-mierda.


----------



## allseeyingeye (28 Mar 2010)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Yo también me he empapado de todas esas historias de razas alien, es una mitología fascinante, como para hacer un ciclo de novelas y películas que dejaran enana a star wars.
> 
> Pero al final de toda esa vista gastada lo único que tuve fue un montón de fotos trucadas y un montón de bonita y sugerente información-mierda.




Si....no....

Muy solida no parecia, pero es fascinante novelescamente.

De hecho los de Camelot Project, ya se han desmarcado de uno de los tios famosos que sostenian esas teorias de los J-ROD +40.000 y todas esas movidas.

Y a si vez el tipo ese y su mujer, del Camelot Project.

He leido de pasada, que el fulano ese, en realidad es un agente de libertad condicional del Condado de nosedonde... 

No segui mucho mas el tema, pero me dio la impresion, de que estaba ya felizmente debunkeado todo ese tema.

Al menos la adaptacion que ha hecho el fulano ese de los J ROD


----------



## qbeac (4 Abr 2010)

Hola a todos, veo que estáis expresando diferentes opiniones sobre este tema, y eso está bien. En otro momento me paso y os comento mis impresiones al respecto, pero por ahora quería deciros que los del Proyecto Camelot le están haciendo cambios a su web y algunos links que puse en la página 1 quizás no funcionen, así que voy a revisarlos uno a uno para corregirlos.

Por el momento, os paso el nuevo link del tema central y quizás el más importante, pues es el de la entrevista completa con el militar inglés traducida al castellano. Este link creo que es distinto al de la página 1, pero aún no lo sé porque parte de la web del Proyecto Camelot está ahora mismo cerrada por mantenimiento.

Estos textos los están traduciendo a toda velocidad los traductores voluntarios del Proyecto Camelot (centenares de gente corriente que está ayudando gratuitamente con las traducciones) a todos los principales idiomas del mundo, lo que da una idea de la potencial importancia del asunto.

Este link sí debería funcionar:

*Entrevista completa con el militar inglés (castellano). 
¡¡¡¡¡¡ FUNDAMENTAL CONOCERLA !!!!!!*
http://tinyurl.com/ybh5new


----------



## qbeac (8 Abr 2010)

Hola a todos, en la información que ha desvelado el militar inglés sobre la Misión Anglosajona hay dos grandes apartados: 

a) Los planes “prácticos” de la élite hasta el 2012 (Ej: atacar Irán, provocar a China, generar la 3ª Guerra Mundial, etc.) y 

b) Lo del supuesto cataclismo del 2012 (que no está claro si pasará o no).​
Respecto al punto “a”, opino que muchas de las cosas que explica el militar inglés son ciertas y además se pueden verificar. 

Por ejemplo, no hay duda de que quieren atacar Irán (eso está en los periódicos oficiales, lo dicen ellos mismos), no hay duda de que *el 11-S fue un auto-atentado (Operación Bandera Falsa)* (hay evidencia abrumadora de que así fue. Ver web de *Arquitectos e Ingenerios por la Verdad del 11-S:* AE911Truth), no hay duda de que existe un *gobierno en la sombra* que está por encima del poder visible (esto se puede hablar más despacio, pero también hay evidencia abrumadora), etc.

En resumen, opino que la parte “a” es en su mayoría cierta y además verificable.

Ahora bien, la parte “b”, lo del supuesto cataclismo del 2012, es una de las piezas del puzzle más difíciles de esclarecer. Igual la élite sí sabe lo que va a pasar (como dice el militar inglés), pero para quienes no tengamos información privilegiada, no está claro qué va a pasar en el 2012, o si va a pasar algo en absoluto.

Entonces, propongo que analicemos las distintas posibilidades que pueden darse en el 2012, que veamos los argumentos a favor y en contra, y que intentemos dilucidar, con argumentos bien fundados, cuál es la hipótesis de trabajo que parece más probable o plausible.

Básicamente pueden darse 3 casos:

*1) Cataclismo de alta intensidad en el 2012 (o su entorno):* enorme cataclismo que afecte drásticamente a todo el planeta (como dice el militar inglés) y que pueda incluso “resetear” (barrer, destruir) la civilización actual.

*2) Cambios geofísicos de media intensidad en el 2012 (o su entorno):* huracanes, terremotos, etc., pero más o menos similares a los que conocemos, quizás algo mayores, pero asumibles y superables.

*3) Que no pase nada especial en el 2012 (o su entorno):* El año 2012 sería uno más, y luego vendría el 2013, 14.... 20, 30, 50... etc., todo normal.​
¿Qué hipótesis os parece más probable y porqué?

Luego expondré algunas hipótesis de trabajo que se me ocurren.


----------



## qbeac (8 Abr 2010)

Analicemos distintas hipótesis de trabajo sobre lo que podría pasar en el 2012.

En el Post 1 incluí info sobre *el pastor protestante Lindsey Williams y Alex Jones,* que dicen que la élite tiene la costumbre de avisar a la sociedad con antelación de sus planes o sobre lo que va a suceder, y si la sociedad no se lo toma en serio ni hace nada al respecto, pues entonces es su problema.

Parece ser que *la élite controla los medios oficiales de información,* lo que incluye: industria cinematográfica (Hollywood), TV, prensa, revistas, etc.

En el Post 1 hay varios ejemplos de presuntos avisos del 11-S en los medios oficiales (cine, TV), veámoslos.

Bueno, una pista de las intenciones de la élite y de su posible conocimiento previo del 11-S, o de que lo tenían planeado con antelación, la escribieron ellos mismos el documento sionista PNAC (Plan para un Nuevo Siglo Americano), de septiembre del año 2000:

*The Project for the New American Century
REBUILDING AMERICA’S DEFENSES
September 2000*
http://www.newamericancentury.org/RebuildingAmericasDefenses.pdf

Pag. 51. Más aún, el proceso de transformación, incluso si trae cambio revolucionario, es probable que lleve mucho tiempo, a no ser que haya un acontecimiento catalizador y catastrófico, como un nuevo Pearl Harbour. 

Original en ingles: Further, the process of transformation, even if it brings revolutionary change, is likely to be a long one, absent some catastrophic and catalyzing event – like a new Pearl Harbor.​
Veamos otros presuntos anuncios previos en los medios de comunicación.

*Posibles avisos en cine y TV sobre el 11-S (911): * 

Serie de TV titulada “The Lone Gunmen” (meses antes del 911), episodio de los Simpsons titulado "The City of New York vs. Homer Simpson" (1997), carnet de Neo en la película Matrix (1999)... y hay algunos más que apuntan a un conocimiento previo del 11-S.

En esta web hay varios ejemplos:
Dedroidify: 9/11 Media 'Coincidence' Mountain Megapost

Por ejemplo:

*1999. Película Matrix, pasaporte de Neo, fecha caducidad: 11-Sep-2001*
DOB: 9/13/1971 
ISSUED: 9/12/1991 
EXP: 9/11/2001
http://thelastpsychiatrist.com/images/matrix passport.JPG
Another weird coincidence Neo's Passport expired on 9-11-2001 the matrix, page 12




*1997. Episodico TV "The City of New York vs. Homer Simpson": “New York, $ 9 11”
*



*Video: Sincronicidad del 911 en el arte*
9/11 Synchronicity in Art: Part 1 (movies)
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKN4WSa9olk]YouTube - 9/11 Synchronicity in Art: Part 1 (movies)[/ame]

*Video: El 911 escondido en Hollywood*
911 Sincronizidat in Hollywood - Part 1
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1L1k8AxGe4g]YouTube - 911 ****** in Hollywood - Part 1[/ame]

O sea, la élite nos avisaría mediante simbolismo o películas de ficción precisamente para que la gente crea que es ficción y no realidad, para despistarnos y que pensemos: 

* “Bah, sólo es una película, no es real”*​

*HIPÓTESIS DE TRABAJO:*

Entonces, si los avisos fuesen ciertos, hago tres preguntas:

*1)* ¿Sería la *película oficial de Hollywood “2012”* un aviso “real” de algo “real” que podría pasar en el 2012 o su entorno?

*2)* ¿Sería la *película oficial de Hollywood “Avatar”* una explicación adaptada al cine de lo que sucedió en la realidad en el planeta Tierra hace miles de años (en algún ciclo anterior)? 

(Nota: en tal caso, los hombres azules serían los humanos de entonces, que estaban más evolucionados que ahora, y los humanos de la película serían los invasores que se apoderaron de este planeta: la élite actual)

*3)* ¿Nos estará la élite tomando el pelo a lo grande con la ayuda de Hollywood y la TV?

Sería una especie de juego psicológico para ver cómo de avispados somos la sociedad (o los “goyim”, como la élite nos llama, que significa “ganado”) o hasta dónde llega nuestro entendimiento​


----------



## qbeac (8 Abr 2010)

Este episodio de los Simpsons se emitió en el año 1997, mirad las imágenes que muestran sobre el 911.

¿Creéis que son una simple casualidad?

*1997. Episodico TV "The City of New York vs. Homer Simpson": “New York, $ 9 11”*

*The Simpsons- 9/11 Message Pre- September 11th*
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1x1A7KMq9s]YouTube - The Simpsons- 9/11 Message Pre- September 11th[/ame]


----------



## John Doe (8 Abr 2010)

qbeac dijo:


> después de que se produzca un supuesto cataclismo natural que tendría lugar alrededor del 2012


----------



## allseeyingeye (8 Abr 2010)

Habia leido John Dee

John Dee - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## qbeac (9 Abr 2010)

Hola a todos, 

El Club Bilderberg planea reunirse este verano en España, quizás en Sitges (Barcelona), en junio-2010, y alguna gente despistada de este foro (y muchos otros) sigue perdiendo el tiempo con las inútiles discusiones sobre la “política convencional” (que no conducen a ningún lado), y siguen sin darse cuenta de que donde se cuecen las decisiones realmente importantes que más nos afectan a la vida diaria de todos nosotros/as es en las reuniones secretas de la élite corrupta que se celebran detrás de bambalinas.

*El Club Bilderberg planea reunirse en España el 3-6 de Junio-2010
Bilderberg Found In Spain
James P. Tucker, Jr. American Free Press. April 9, 2010*
Bilderberg Found In Spain

The Bilderberg group will conduct its annual meeting June 3-6 in Sitges, Spain (a small, exclusive resort town about 20 miles from Barcelona) behind a wall of armed guards who will seal off the resort in a futile attempt to keep the event secret…. Etc.​
----------------------------

¿Hasta cuándo seguirá la gente hipnotizada por “la capa” del torero y sin darse cuenta de que quien la dirige es precisamente “el torero”?

¿Hasta cuándo seguirá la gente perdiendo el tiempo con la falsa política convencional, que sólo es una marioneta en manos del verdadero poder real: la élite corrupta?

¿Os habéis preguntado porqué el Club Bilderberg se viene reuniendo en secreto durante décadas, y los medios oficiales (TV, prensa, radio) casi nunca nos lo cuentan?

¿Habéis pensado quiénes son los dueños de los medios oficiales, y quiénes asisten a las reuniones del Club Bilderberg? (Una pista: los mismos)


----------



## willbeend (9 Abr 2010)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> Habia leido John Dee
> 
> John Dee - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Sabia yo que tener tu perfil como apartado destacado en los resultados de busqueda de burbuja.info en google, atraeria este tipo de nuevos usuarios al foro 



PD: Pongo post para tener localizado el hilo y leerlo con tiempo mas tarde, que parece que promete  y up


----------



## Mr. Batty (9 Abr 2010)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> Habia leido John Dee
> 
> John Dee - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



De tu link:

En diciembre del 2004, una piedra usada por Dee para ver el futuro y una explicación de su uso escrita por Nicholar Culpeper a mediados del siglo XVII fueron robadas del museo de ciencias (Science Museum) de Londres, *pero fueron recuperadas poco después.*


Es leer algo así y te salta el automático que no?


----------



## rory (9 Abr 2010)

Ese supuesto cataclismo, ¿a qué podría deberse?

Podría ser

-una inusitada actividad solar que nos fría y cambie la orografía de la Tierra como consecuenia de recibir ingentes cantidades de energía

-un cambio de los polos

-un pedrusco espacial

Hablan de que va a ocurrir un desastre. pero no lo explican mínimamente, lo que le resta credibilidad.


----------



## qbeac (23 Abr 2010)

rory dijo:


> Ese supuesto cataclismo, ¿a qué podría deberse?...



rory, no está claro ni si el cataclismo se va a producir o no, ni cuáles sería las causas que lo provocasen. Por la información que he encontrado hasta la fecha, me inclino a pensar que sí se va a producir y que podría incluso ser parecido a la película 2012.

O sea, en principio, yo apostaría porque sí se va a producir, pero si mañana descubrísemos nuevos datos que lo contradigan, pues cambiaría mi opinión.

En todo caso, antes de profundizar en ese tema me gustaría dar algunos datos adicionales sobre quién es la élite, a qué se dedica y cómo se las gasta. 

*Y un buen ejemplo de ello es lo ocurrido con los terremotos de Haití y Chile, pues hay quien opina que han sido provocados artificialmente por la élite.*

Y la primera pregunta que habría que hacerse es:

*¿Es posible provocar un terremoto de forma artificial? *

William Cohen, ex Secretario de Defensa de USA, dice que sí:
(Bio de Cohen en wiki: William Cohen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia )

*Conferencia de William Cohen sobre terrorismo (armas sísmicas, etc.), Universidad de Georgia, Athens. April 28, 1997*
(DoD. Terrorism, Weapons of Mass Destruction, and U.S. Strategy)
COHEN ADDRESS 4/28 AT CONFERENCE ON TERRORISM Terrorism, Weapons of Mass Destruction, and U.S. Strategy Sam Nunn Policy Forum April 28, 1997 University of Georgia, Athens, Georgia.


William Cohen (1997): “... Otros incluso están ocupados en *un tipo de eco-terrorismo mediante el cual pueden alterar el clima, provocar terremotos, activar volcanes, de forma remota mediante el uso de ondas electromagnéticas. *

Así que hay muchas mentes ingeniosas por ahí que están trabajando para encontrar maneras de provocar terror a otras naciones. *Esto es real,* y esa es la razón por la que tenemos que intensificar nuestros esfuerzos, y por eso esto es tan importante ...”

(Nota: por si alguien no conoce el link anterior, Federation of American Scientists, es el de la “Federación de Científicos Americanos” (Federation of American Scientists), que está avalada por 84 Premios Nobel y fue la que desarrolló la primera bomba atómica y el Proyecto Manhattan)

Y esto dice Benjamín Fulford sobre los terremotos de Haití y Chile:

*Benjamín Fulford blog, 14 a 22-ene-10. Terremoto de Haití*
BenjaminFulford?


Fulford (14-ene-2010): *El reciente terremoto de Haití fue causado por una máquina de terremotos con ayuda de la tecnología desarrollada por Nicola Tesla, de acuerdo al MI6* [Servicios de Inteligencia Británicos]. (...) El ataque a Haití fue una respuesta de la facción Nazi/Bush al actual estrangulamiento de sus activos financieros, según esas fuentes.

Fulford (18-ene-2010): Fuentes independientes también informan que no se espera que Bill Clinton y la mayoría de los Bush duren mucho tiempo debido a su cruel y cínica *utilización de un arma de terremotos contra Haití. *

Fulford (22-ene-2010): Por eso [por el terremoto] el anuncio de un *nuevo sistema financiero* que nos prometieron ha sido retrasado. 

*Benjamín Fulford blog, 2-mar-10. Terremoto de Chile*
BenjaminFulford?


Extracto:

(...) Mientras tanto, *la indignación ante el uso repetido de HAARP está alcanzando niveles peligrosos. El ataque a Chile fue un crudo y fracasado intento de intimidación,* pero las naciones del mundo están preparadas para resistir los terremotos y los tsunamis en nombre de la libertad. También hay que señalar que todo el personal militar y civil implicado en ordenar y llevar a cabo los ataques con HAARP será perseguido durante el resto de sus vidas a menos que se arrepientan, de acuerdo a fuentes clandestinas en América Latina y Asia.

Aquí hay un enlace con evidencia sobre HAARP para aquellos lectores que todavía no entienden lo criminal y demente que se ha vuelto el sindicato del crimen de Washington DC:

*HAARP Armas para la Modificación de la Naturaleza! Proyecto Blue Beam*
(HAARP Nature Modification Weapon! Project Blue Beam)
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRec5NXo02c]YouTube - HAARP Nature Modification Weapon! Project Blue Beam.flv[/ame]

-------------------------

Un inciso:

Para quienes no le conozcan, Benjamín Fulford es un periodista canadiense afincado en Japón y uno de los principales expertos en el tema de la élite (*1). Fue jefe de redacción de la *revista Forbes* (la de los más ricos del mundo) para la zona Asia-Pacífico durante 8 años (del 1998 al 2005), ha entrevistado a la gente más rica y poderosa del mundo y tiene contactos al más alto nivel dentro del gobierno en la sombra (illuminati, Club Bilderberg, Comité de los 300, sociedades secretas, masonería, etc.).

(*1) La élite es la misma mafia criminal que, presuntamente, realizó el auto-atentado del 11-S (+ 11-M y 7-J), la que controla los *MEDIOS OFICIALES DE DESINFORMACIÓN MASIVA* (TV, periódicos, radio, revistas, etc.), la emisión del dinero y los bancos centrales (Reserva Federal, Banco de Inglaterra, etc.), el petróleo, la industria farmacéutica, la medicina oficial y la OMS, los autores del timo de la falsa pandemia de la gripe porcina y el timo del calentamiento global antropogénico, los que han provocado artificialmente la crisis económica, etc., etc., etc. 

Para más info sobre quiénes son la élite, ver hilo titulado *”Casa Rothschild”* del foro Forocoches indicado en la página 1. 

Fin del inciso.

-------------------------

Entonces, ¿es cierto lo que dice Fulford sobre el terremoto de Haití? 

Las personas de a pie no tenemos medios para verificarlo, pero como veremos a continuación (ver siguiente vídeo sobre tecnología HAARP), parece ser que sí es posible provocar terremotos artificialmente. No obstante, ya se verá si esta vez han sido ellos (la élite) o no.

¿Cómo se puede provocar un terremoto?

De diversas formas. Benjamín Fulford explica una de ellas en este vídeo de 10 minutos (altamente recomendado):

*FULFORD Contra HAARP 
(subtítulos castellano. 10 min.) *
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSQRA6QJjmM]YouTube - FULFORD Contra HAARP (alta resolución)[/ame]


Breve extracto:

Fulford dice: El año pasado (2008) me enfrenté [NT: lo entrevistó] a *Heizo Takenaka, antiguo Ministro de Finanzas de Japón,* sobre porqué le había dado el control del sistema financiero japonés a un grupo de oligarcas americanos y europeos. 

Él y su enviado me dijeron que fue porque *Japón había sido amenazado por una máquina de provocar terremotos.* No me lo creí en aquel momento. Sin embargo, cuando empecé a exponer algunas de sus obras, fui informado por la policía de seguridad japonesa, que debido a lo que yo había dicho en sitios como Rense.com, que *la ciudad de Nigata iba a ser golpeada por un terremoto.

Dos días después, el mayor reactor nuclear de Japón, fue el epicentro exacto de dos terremotos, ambos de magnitud 6.8. * 

Eso era demasiada coincidencia para mí. Así que empecé a investigar y descubrí HAARP, y me di cuenta de que realmente saben cómo crear terremotos, y lo hacen mediante... etc. 

(Nota: se recomienda ver la explicación completa del vídeo) 

(...)

Brook Agnew, experto en detección de pozos petrolíferos, explica: 

En 1983 hice tomografía de radio con 30 watios [NT: mucho menos que una típica bombilla de 100 watios] buscando petróleo en el suelo [en roca]. Encontré 26 pozos de petróleo en 9 estados (USA) con un acierto del 100% (...) 

HAARP usa mil millones de watios emitidos a la ionosfera (...) Imaginaros estas cuerdas del piano como capas de la tierra. Cada una tiene su propia frecuencia [de vibración natural]. Lo que solíamos hacer era emitir ondas de radio en el suelo y eso haría vibrar el suelo como las cuerdas de un piano. 

Podíamos conseguir de vuelta un sonido como [la nota Doooo...], y diríamos: “eso es gas natural”. O un sonido como [la nota Laaaa...], y diríamos: “eso es petróleo.”

Éramos capaces de identificar cada frecuencia [correspondiente a cada material], y lo conseguimos sólo con 30 watios de energía de radio.

Si haces esto con mil millones de watios [lo que tiene HAARP], las vibraciones son tan violentas, que el piano entero temblaría. De hecho, la casa entera temblaría. *De hecho, las vibraciones pueden ser tan severas bajo tierra que incluso podrían causar un terremoto. * 

*Resonancia (wikipedia) *
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resonancia_(mecánica)


La *resonancia* es un fenómeno que se produce cuando un *cuerpo capaz de vibrar* es sometido a la acción de una *fuerza periódica,* cuyo periodo de vibración coincide con el periodo de vibración característico de dicho cuerpo. 

*Resonancia (wikipedia) *
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resonancia_(mecánica)


... En estas circunstancias el cuerpo vibra, aumentando de forma progresiva la amplitud del movimiento tras cada una de las actuaciones sucesivas de la fuerza.

*Este efecto puede ser destructivo en algunos materiales rígidos como el vaso que se rompe cuando una soprano canta* y alcanza y sostiene la frecuencia de resonancia del mismo. Por la misma razón, *no se permite el paso por puentes de tropas marcando el paso, * ya que pueden entrar en resonancia y derrumbarse. 

En un informe de 1996 de las Fuerzas Aéreas de USA, admiten la posibilidad de las armas para provocar terremotos:

*US Air Force AF 2025 Final Report. 1996.
Informe para el Jefe del Estado Mayor de la Fuerza Aérea USA*
Air Force 2025 Home Page
Earthquake Weapon.
(Esto también lo explica Michel Chossudovsky): 
http://www.globalresearch.ca/articles/haarpecologist.pdf
HAARP


Technology Abstract Title: *Arma de Terremotos (En inglés: Earthquake Weapon) *

De******ion: Arma de ultrasonidos o acústica para destruir carreteras, edificios, puentes. El arma generará una muy fuerte onda acústica que causará que la estructura entre en *resonancia,* y por eso *la destruye* (En inglés: Ultrasonic or acoustic weapon to destroy runways, buildings, bridges. Weapon will generate a very strong acoustic wave that causes structures *to resonate,* and thereby *destroy* them.) 

A continuación otro artículo muy interesante citado por el *Teniente Coronel USA y PhD Tom Bearden. * Curriculum de Bearden: PhD, MS (Ingeniería Nuclear), BS (matemáticas - minor Ingeniería Eléctrica):
Powers of Longitudinal Wave Interferometers


El poder de los interferómetros de ondas longitudinales

10.- *Causar terremotos a distancia* en una zona de falla distante a base de depositar energía en las rocas, incrementando el estrés de las placas hasta que se produce el deslizamiento en la falla. 
 
Según Benjamín Fulford, existe un tratado de no agresión con armas de terremotos entre USA-URSS:

*Benjamin Fulford on Rense - JANUARY 27 2010 #1*
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-vdhv-1N8A]YouTube - Benjamin Fulford on Rense - JANUARY 27 2010 #1[/ame]


Min. 6:45. Rense dice: [hace poco] tuve una entrevista de dos horas con Leuren Moret sobre *la tremenda cantidad de oro y petróleo que hay en Haití,* y cómo el ejército USA estaba preparándose en aquel momento [justo antes del terremoto], el Comando Sur estaba en total estado de preparación, y listo para ir [a Haití]. Tú sabes, está todo ahí, lo único que tienes que hacer es buscar las piezas y están todas ahí (...) 

Min. 7:15. Fulford dice: ... esta es información disponible de forma pública: *USA y la URSS firmaron un acuerdo internacional en los años 70 para no atacarse el uno al otro con armas para provocar terremotos. * 

-------------------------

Algunas personas se preguntarán: ¿Para qué querría la élite provocar un terremoto?

La respuesta es sencilla: Un terremoto artificial es para la élite lo que un cuchillo o una pistola para un ladrón callejero. Son armas para intimidar a la víctima y que le entregue el dinero, o para forzarla a rendirse a las exigencias del agresor.

-------------------------

Como veis, si esto es cierto, la situación no es grave sino gravísima.

¿Cuánta gente ha muerto ya en Haití? 100.00... 200.000 personas...??? ¿Y cuánta en Chile, sin contar daños materiales?

Seguir tolerando pasivamente esta situación o no hacer nada al respecto puede suponer colaboración o complicidad, por acción u omisión, en este genocidio.

Un par de preguntas: 

¿Porqué no está saliendo esta info en la TV? 

¿Y porqué, sin embargo, la TV habla, día sí día no, de Cristiano Ronaldo, Angelina, Tiger Woods, etc.? 

¿Estará quizás la TV intentando distraer la atención de la gente para que siga dormida y pasiva? 

¡Por supuesto que sí! 

¿Sabéis quiénes son los dueños de la TV? Una pista: Rothsch... Rockef... Club Bilderb...

La TV está diseñada deliberadamente (por el Instituto Tavistock & Co., que son *expertos en lavado de cerebro y control mental de masas*) para que la gente sufra y se lamente (así bajan sus vibraciones) pero no haga nada al respecto.


 “Todo lo que se necesita para el triunfo del mal es que los hombres de bien no hagan nada.”
(Edmund Burke)

“El mundo es un lugar peligroso donde vivir, no por la gente que es malvada, sino por la gente que no hace nada al respecto”
(Albert Einstein)

“Aquel que acepta de forma pasiva el mal está tan envuelto en él como el que ayuda a perpetrarlo. Aquel que acepta el mal sin protestar, realmente está cooperando con él.”
(Martin Luther King) 
 
*Se ruega la máxima difusión de esta información. Gracias. *


----------



## qbeac (5 Nov 2010)

Hola foreros/as, la información que viene a continuación (la acabo de ver en la web de Rafapal) es de la MÁXIMA importancia: 

*Se rumorea que en un capítulo de los Simpson (ver link al final del post) emitido el 2-mayo-2010 pueden haber intentado avisarnos con antelación de un posible atentado falso (Operación Bandera Falsa, como lo fue el 11-S y muchas otras) para mañana sábado (6-noviembre-2010), que estaría presuntamente organizado por la banda de mafiosos conocida como la élite (gobierno en la sombra, illuminati, etc.).*​La posible predicción y la fecha la ha realizado el autor del vídeo (ver link más abajo) en base a las imágenes de ese capítulo de los Simpsons y en base a otros acontecimientos similares que ya han sucedido en el pasado reciente (Ej: posibles avisos del auto-atentado del 11-S en los Simpsons y otras series de televisión). 

Ahora bien, ¿será correcta la predicción y/o la fecha en esta ocasión (para mañana sábado, 6-noviembre-2010)?

No lo sabemos con seguridad, *pero en un asunto tan potencialmente grave como este, más vale prevenir que curar,* ¿no os parece?

Y también dejo bien clara una cosa:

Si posteo esta información hoy viernes (5-nov-10) es precisamente para que, ayudando a sacarla a la luz con antelación, se contribuya así a que esa presunta Operación Bandera Falsa, en caso de que tuviesen realmente previsto realizarla próximamente, no se termine produciendo.

Si luego resulta que la predicción no se cumpliese o fuese un error, fabuloso, ojalá sólo sea un error.

Pero si la predicción no fuese un error, ojalá esta difusión previa contribuya a evitar el posible ataque.

*Por eso se ruega la máxima difusión de esta información. 

Por favor, quienes podáis difundirlo, se ruega lo hagáis por todas partes: por e-mail, foros de Internet, blogs, etc.

Y para que se pueda entender mejor de qué va este tema, yo recomendaría difundir “el contexto completo” de la información, que está plasmado de forma resumida en los posts 1 al 6, pag. 1 del siguiente hilo en el resumen de “la Misión Anglosajona.”

Posts 1 al 6, pag. 1. Resumen de la Misión Anglosajona: ¿Qué planea el gobierno en la sombra para el 2012 y después?  *
Ver tema - Misión Anglosajona: ¿Qué planea el gobierno en la sombra para el 2012 y después? :: ZonaForo de MERISTATION​Quienes conozcáis el plan de la élite llamado *“La Misión Anglosajona” (verlo en el link anterior),* ya sabréis que la élite mafiosa (gobierno en la sombra, illuminati, socieddes secretas, etc.) tiene la costumbre de avisar con antelación a la sociedad de sus planes mediante velados anuncios subliminales o simbología muy variada que insertan en películas de cine de Hollywood, series de televisión, etc. 

Quienes queráis poneros al día sobre este asunto de la simbología oculta y/o masónica en el cine, TV, etc., y sobre sus avisos previos, este tema lo explican con más detalle *el pastor protestante Lindsey Williams, Alex Jones* y otros, y lo hemos hablado en estos posts:

*Post 1 al 6, pag. 1. Resumen de la Misión Anglosajona. Ver comentarios de Lindsey Williams y Alex Jones sobre avisos con antelación a la sociedad mediante simbología masónica oculta en cine y TV*
(Por ejemplo, Lindsey Williams explica que la élite lanza el aviso previamente como una especie de ritual o norma de conducta, pero que si la sociedad no lo capta o no se lo toma en serio, entonces es problema de la sociedad)
Ver tema - Misión Anglosajona: ¿Qué planea el gobierno en la sombra para el 2012 y después? :: ZonaForo de MERISTATION

*Pag. 4. Simbología oculta en el cine: la élite nos avisa con antelación de sus planes mediante simbología en las películas de cine y televisión*
Ver tema - Misión Anglosajona: ¿Qué planea el gobierno en la sombra para el 2012 y después? :: ZonaForo de MERISTATION

*Pag. 10. La CIA asiste con regularidad a las fiestas de Hollywood para sugerirles mensajes a implantar en películas, series de TV, etc. *
Ver tema - Misión Anglosajona: ¿Qué planea el gobierno en la sombra para el 2012 y después? :: ZonaForo de MERISTATION

*Pag. 15. Posts 1 y 2. Benjamín Fulford habla de los mensajes subliminales de la élite implantados en cine y televisión y de las advertencias previas que pueden contener*
Ver tema - Misión Anglosajona: ¿Qué planea el gobierno en la sombra para el 2012 y después? :: ZonaForo de MERISTATION​Aquí pongo la noticia y el vídeo que ha publicado hoy Rafapal:

* Los Simpson pronostican un autoatentado para mañana 6 de noviembre
November 5th, 2010* 
Los Simpson “pronostican” un autoatentado para mañana 6 de noviembre en un capítulo del mes de mayo (ver vídeo en inglés) at Rafapal Periodismo para Mentes Galacticas

 En este vídeo se muestra cómo, en otro capítulo de esta popular serie, se anticipó el 11-S, algo que ocurrió también en un capítulo del previo a Expendiente X y lo mismo con la reciente catástrofe del vertido de petróleo, que fue anticipado por la película “knowing” con Nicholas Cage. Solamente, acordaos de todas las cosas que hemos estado contando estos días y, sobre todo, los paquetes bomba supuestamente enviados desde Yemen, con recibo para Sarkozy, sobre todo…

PD: El reloj de los Simpson marca “las 6 menos 5″ pero está marcando en realidad la fecha -según estos anaindentas- del 6-11, es decir, 6 de noviembre. Sería fantástico traducirlo. 

*Ataque de Bandera Falsa posiblemente predicho para Noviembre-2010!!

FALSE FLAG ATTACK NOVEMBER 2010 POSSIBLY PREDICTED!! *
YouTube - FALSE FLAG ATTACK NOVEMBER 2010 POSSIBLY PREDICTED!!​


----------



## Cuatro Cuerdas (5 Nov 2010)

A ver que pasa mañana, creo que en este foro muchos estan deseando un "katacrok" ::


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Nov 2010)

No hace falta elucubrar tanto para darse cuenta que el crecimiento exponencial indefinido es imposible, ergo.... la solución clasica, probada con éxito en mas de dos ocasiones; la guerra imperialista, es la dínamica del sistema, adornarlo con esoterismo es eso, un adorno, pero el meollo está claro, el capitalismo resuelve sus contradicciones por medio de la guerra destructiva-constructiva desde la guerra de los Siete Años, lo demas va bien para vender best sellers...


----------



## qbeac (6 Nov 2010)

Hola a todos, 

En relación al vídeo de los Simpsons con la famosa predicción para hoy sábado (6-nov-10), mirad lo que ha venido diciendo Benjamín Fulford durante los últimos meses, semanas y días, lo cual ilustra la enorme batalla que se está librando en estos mismos momentos detrás del escenario entre dos grupos enfrentados: a) la élite mafiosa y b) gente honesta del más alto nivel (esperemos que eso sea cierto, que son honrados).

Una cosa a destacar relativa al vídeo de los Simpsons es que Fulford ya advirtió el 4-oct-2010 que los mafiosos de la élite estaban tramando un *posible auto-atentado (Bandera Falsa) con armas nucleares (maletín nuclear) para mantenerse en el poder. *

También fijaros en que, por primera vez, Benjamín Fulford menciona a los “extranjeros”, o *“alien”* en inglés, lo que también se puede traducir como *“extraterrestres”. *

Otra cosa interesante es que, según Fulford y muchas otros insiders, *los corruptos son Satanistas (practican ritos Satánicos),* saben que van a perder el poder y están muy asustados por la reacción agresiva que pueda tener la sociedad hacia ellos cuando todo esto salga a la luz de forma oficial. 

Y por eso alrededor de *UN MILLÓN DE SATANISTAS están buscando refugio en algún país que les acoja,* pero por el momento no encuentran ninguno.

En mi opinión, el que sean Satanistas no me extraña, porque sólo con ese tipo de “jefes” controlando este pobre planeta se puede conseguir un mundo tan desastroso como el que tenemos (Ej: guerras, auto-atentados, crímenes masivos, robos masivos, engaños masivos, etc.). 

*Aunque también hay que decir que los Satanistas no podrían hacer lo que hacen sin la colaboración pasiva necesaria de las masas desinformadas y aborregadas.*

*Ergo:* los ciudadanos de a pie *también tenemos una responsabilidad en todo este desaguisado,* porque si nos despertásemos de una vez y estuviésemos a la altura de las circunstancias, los Satanistas no podrían seguir tomándonos el pelo como nos lo toman. 

Pongo algunos breves extractos de las actualizaciones recientes de BF:

*Blogs de Benjamín Fulford*
Weekly geo-political news and analysis
Weekly geo-political news and analysis

*July 5, 2010*

*The most corrupt regime in the history of the United States* has managed to avert a planned return to constitutional law thanks to a massive campaign of bribery, blackmail and death threats.

(…)

Multiple death threats and assassination attempts have also been made by Vatican Satanists who are trying to prevent the launch of the new financial system. 


*October 4, 2010*

The Federal Reserve Board crime syndicate has been threatening “terrorist” attacks on Europe in a bid to derail EU/Chinese negotiations. *They have also revived their threat to set off a suit-case nuclear bomb in the US. *

(…)

… *Attempts to start World War 3 there will not succeed. *

The overall world situation is now extremely volatile and *all efforts have to be made to prevent the Satanists from starting all-out global war. * The Satanists, meanwhile, continue to look for a home for at least *one million Satanist refugees* who are expected to be chased out of the US, according to senior CIA and Japanese military intelligence sources.


*11-October-2010*

The North Korean government smuggled *six nuclear weapons into Japan to use as blackmail against the Japanese government,* according to a senior Japanese public security police source. Five of the bombs have been seized by Japanese authorities but the sixth is located in the basement of the headquarters of the General Association of Korean Residents in Japan 

(…)

*The nuclear blackmail is linked to a failed Federal Reserve Board crime syndicate plot to start World War 3* on the Korean peninsula in a bid [apuesta] to stave off [evitar] bankruptcy.


*18-octubre-2010, lunes (2010/10/18, Mon) *

*Over 1 million of these Satanists have thus been secretly trying to find a country that will shelter them.

So far, nobody is willing to take them* and they will find themselves facing the fury mainly of the American people.


*25-October-2010*

… the Dragon family did say they were *allied with “good aliens” [aparte de EXTRAJEROS, otra de sus posibles traducciones: EXTRATERRESTRES BUENOS]* who were horribly mistreated in the 1940’s and that they have been working on the current coup at a high level for a very long time. 

(…)

In a related move, a very senior pentagon official contacted the White Dragon Society last week to say the Pentagon was currently backing President Obama because *Obama had begun a systematic purge of Khazarian Satanists from the US government. * That means the talk of a temporary military government is on hold for the present.

*The Khazarians and some members of the Jewish lobby, * for their part, have begun an intensive anti-Obama campaign.​--------------------

*Quienes no sepáis de qué va este hilo, os recomendaría el resumen de la Misión Anglosajona que está en los posts 1 al 6, pag. 1.*


----------



## oriolserra (6 Nov 2010)

No va a haber guerra. El uso de las armas nucleares en la 2a, dejó bien claro el alcance de destrucción que tienen, no sólo que afecten a la población, sino incluso al paisaje. Dudo que quieran una Tierra estéril, si lo único realmente que necesitamos y que somos incapaces de fabricar es ALIMENTO. Los vencedores de esa posible guerra serían mucho más pobres que ahora. 

Antaño la guerra fue la solución a la crisis del 29, pero ahora que ya se está preparado de antemano, la situación actual tendrá que resolverse con un cambio o evolución del sistema económico. No se puede retroceder, ni volver al feudalismo o imperialismo. Las masas no lo van a permitir. 

"Si destruyes a la hormiga obrera, le tocará al rey cultivar sus patatas. Si destruyes la tierra, no tendrás donde cultivar las patatas". 

Los de la élite se harán vegetarianos? O estarían dispuestos a comer vacas radioactivas? O.ô Si los de la élite han planeado todo eso, harían bien en revisarlo.


----------



## strik (6 Nov 2010)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No hace falta elucubrar tanto para darse cuenta que el crecimiento exponencial indefinido es imposible, ergo.... la solución clasica, probada con éxito en mas de dos ocasiones; la guerra imperialista, es la dínamica del sistema, adornarlo con esoterismo es eso, un adorno, pero el meollo está claro, el capitalismo resuelve sus contradicciones por medio de la guerra destructiva-constructiva desde la guerra de los Siete Años, lo demas va bien para vender best sellers...



Pues como curiosidad tienes este docu que es muy antibilderberg pero tb es esceptico del cambio climatico y si que cree en el crecimiento exponencial, y ademas compara al bildelberg con el trio hitler-stalin-mao, es decir que lo compara con almenos 2 de tus idolos

<iframe src="http://player.vimeo.com/video/10461972" width="400" height="300" frameborder="0"></iframe><p><a href="http://vimeo.com/10461972">


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Nov 2010)

strik dijo:


> Pues como curiosidad tienes este docu que es muy antibilderberg pero tb es esceptico del cambio climatico y si que cree en el crecimiento exponencial, y ademas compara al bildelberg con el trio hitler-stalin-mao, es decir que lo compara con almenos 2 de tus idolos
> 
> <iframe src="http://player.vimeo.com/video/10461972" width="400" height="300" frameborder="0"></iframe><p><a href="http://vimeo.com/10461972">



El oso Jones, que seria del cotarro conspiranoico sin los libertaristas, segun ellos la ciencia lo arreglará todo, un pensamiento dieciochesco muy consolador, otra revitalización, sera interesante ver como termina esta pelea milicias blancas contra iliminatis, siempre me pusieron esos machotes con camisas a cuadros disparando sus Itakas, pero me temo que el equipo Iluminati va mejor provisto, en fin, cuando dos lobos pelean, el cazador espera para acabar con el vencedor cansado....


----------



## qbeac (7 Nov 2010)

Alucina tu vecina, esto se está poniendo serio, muy, muy, muy serio.

Mirad los links que incluyo más abajo... lo que pasa es que esto habría que expliarlo un poco mejor, porque así de golpe puede sonar muy raro para quienes no sepan nada del tema... pero bueno, os dejo los links, incluyo una brevísima explicación y en otro momento os explico con más detalle lo que sé del tema.

Y también esta noticia habría que tomársela con precaución, porque podría ser info o desinfo. Ahora mismo no lo tengo claro, la verdad. Así que habrá que investigarla un poco mejor.

Aclarado eso, esta es una brevísima explicación:

En algunas canalizaciones con supuestos extraterrestres (Ej: las de Sheldan Nidle, Mike Quinsey, etc.) están explicando lo que está pasando hoy día en el mundo detrás de bambalinas, cosas que tienen mucho que ver con nuestro verdadero orígen como especie y también con diversas razas extraterrestres que llevan visitándonos y estando pendientes de nuestro desarrollo evolutivo durante MILES de años.

El tema de las canalizaciones es terreno pantanoso porque puede haber mucha desinformación mezclada con información, pero creo que es bueno conocerlo e intentar discernirlo. Estas son dos de las que conozco:

*Actualizaciones semanales de Sheldan Nidle*
Home: Planetary Activation Organization
Traducciones castellano: CONFEDERACIÓN GALÁCTICA POR SHELDAN NIDLE

*Canalizaciones de Mike Quinsey*
Home: Messages from Spirit by Mike Quisney
Traducciones castellano: CONFEDERACIÓN GALÁCTICA EN CASTELLANO

Y parace ser que hoy día estamos llegando a un punto crucial de la historia en el que todo cambie, y el desarrollo de los acontecimientos durante los próximos meses y pocos años (de aquí al 2012 más o menos) podría ser más o menos así (siempre que esto fuese cierto... y aún no está claro, ya veremos): 

- Ahora mismo se está librando una durísima batalla entre la Luz y la Oscuridad (gente honesta de muy alto nivel y cábala mafiosa y corrupta).

- Los honestos podrían estar a punto de neutralizar a los oscuros.

- Si eso sucediese, se desencadenarían una serie de importantísimos acontecimientos que cambiarían el mundo tal como lo conocemos.

- Algunos de los pasos serían estos: Arrestar y lleva a juicio a los oscuros. Anuncios de un nuevo sistema financiero. Reparto de *fondos de prosperidad* (*) para que la gente pueda cubrir sus necesidades básicas de comida, techo, etc. Entrada de gobiernos de transición (que durarían unos 8 meses). Anuncios detallados de lo que ha pasado (Ej: la élite corrupta, auto-atentados como el del 11-S, control de los medios, banca fraccional, encubrimiento del tema UFO, etc., etc., etc.). Primer Contacto oficial con las razas extraterrestres. Eventual contacto directo con los ET........ y finalmente cambio total de civilización.​Bueno, eso sería más o menos un mini resumen (grosso modo), aunque en otro momento lo explicaré con más detalle y precisión.

Pero la cuestión (y es a lo que iba) es que acaban de aparecer algunas noticias muy sorprendentes que tienen que ver con el punto marcado con asterisco (*), los fondos de prosperidad.

Y esas noticias están apareciendo de la boca de una parlamentario británico llamado “Lord y Barón James of Blackheath”, que es un persona real y visible: 

*David James, Baron James of Blackheath*
David James, Baron James of Blackheath - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Lord James of Blackheath acaba de hablar en la Casa de los Lores del Gobierno Británico* (el vídeo está en YouTube) y también *ha dado una entrevista en el canal oficial de TV KkyNews* (también en YouTube), y ha dicho que hay una sociedad SUPER secreta (no ha dicho cual, ¿serán los Templarios...???... u otros...???) que *le ha ofrecido poner sobre la mesa más oro que todo el oro que se ha sacado de las minas en el mundo hasta la fecha!!!!!!! *(no es broma, ved los vídeos, lo dice el mismo Lord Blackheath) para así arreglar la economía Británica y que eso repercuta en el resto del mundo (o algo por el estilo)... 

... ese sería más o menos un breve resumen, pero esto habría que matizarlo bien, no sea que yo no lo haya interpretado correctamente.

---------------------------

A modo de ejemplo, os pongo un trocito de una de las últimas canalizaciones-mensajes de Sheldan Nidle:

*Actualización semanal de Sheldan Nidle
November 3, 2010
8 Ix, 12 Tzec, 7 Ik*
CONFEDERACIÓN GALÁCTICA POR SHELDAN NIDLE

¡Selamat Jarin! ¡Regresamos con más para contarles! Durante las semanas pasadas, el ultimo conspirador de la oscuridad ha sido forzado a realizar un número de concesiones. Esas abren el camino para las nuevas políticas monetarias, un nuevo sistema financiero, y una serie cambios de régimen tan-necesarios. Al presente, estamos trabajando coordinados con nuestros aliados Terrestres para manifestar lo se ha acordado con los conspiradores de la oscuridad, quienes continúan realizando disputas entre ellos mismos lo cual fractura más aún la pequeña unidad remanente dentro de sus rangos. 

Como resultado, podemos reportar que los procesos de transformar su mundo en uno más alineado con su camino, y nosotros estamos expectantes ante la aparición de esos eventos que ha llevado tanto tiempo en surgir. Nuestros aliados Terrestres están en el proceso de convocar a los varios individuos quienes están por encabezar los numerosos departamentos del nuevo gobierno de los EEUU y están dando los toques finales de los anuncios largamente-esperados. 

Salvo demoras repentinas, estamos esperando que los cambios comiencen en cualquier momento *y consecuentemente se incrementará el número de naves que vuelan en la actualidad sobre muchas ciudades capitales.*

......etc.......(Nota: el resto del artículo es muy interesante).​---------------------------

Bueno, os dejo los links principales de lo que está contando públicamente el Lord inglés y ya lo hablamos con más detalle en otro momento:

*Did Somebody Just Try to Buy the British Government?
2010 November 5*
tags: Plan to Buy British Government?
by Steve Beckow
Did Somebody Just Try to Buy the British Government? | The 2012 Scenario

*Lord James of Blackheath, Speech on Foundation X (House of Lords, 01/11/2010) *
YouTube - Lord James of Blackheath, Speech on Foundation X (House of Lords, 01/11/2010)

*UK up for sale to Foundation X - Lord James of Blackheath speaks to Sky *
YouTube - UK up for sale to Foundation X - Lord James of Blackheath speaks to Sky

*Lord wants to donate 17 billion to UK coffers*
Yahoo! Groups
​


----------



## allseeyingeye (7 Nov 2010)

yo me niego a leer nada, donde aparezcal "Federacion Galactica" escrito, como medida profilactica, mas que nada ::


----------



## qbeac (7 Nov 2010)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> yo me niego a leer nada, donde aparezcal "Federacion Galactica" escrito, como medida profilactica, mas que nada ::



Allseeyingeye, pues si “te niegas a leer algo”, eso puede deberse a varios motivos: a que tengas una mente cerrada (y como no te conozco, pues no sabría juzgar si ese es tu caso o no), o a que hayas adquirido grandes prejuicios sobre este tema en concreto, o... etc.

De todas formas, tener la mente cerrada es uno de los mayores problemas que se pueden tener, porque eso le cierra a la persona la posibilidad de aprender cosas nuevas que quizás no supiese, o de darse cuenta de sus propios errores en caso de que los tenga.

Y como dice el refrán:

*“La mente es como un paracaídas, no funciona bien cuando está cerrada”*​Dicho eso, también admito que me imagino a lo que te refieres con eso de que _“me niego a leer nada que tenga que ver con la Federación Galáctica”,_ porque lo he hablado con bastantes amigos en la vida real y les pasa lo mismo. Pero quizás el tema de la Federación Galáctica no sean tan simple como parece, así que te voy a dar mi opinión al respecto, que podría estar equivocada, o no, ya se verá.

Mi opinión personal sobre la Federación Galáctica es esta:

Si miras de nocha a las estrellas, a la Vía Láctea, verás con facilidad que el universo es INMENSO, está LLENO de MILES Y MILES de estrellas y de Galaxias.

Mirad, en la ONU están preparando el terreno para la gran noticia (aunque ojo, no confundir el “Primer Contacto real” con el “falso Proyecto Bluebeam” de la élite... pero este tema es para hablarlo por separado):

*La ONU crea un puesto de “embajadora para posibles contactos con extraterrestres”
September 27th, 2010*
La ONU crea un puesto de “embajadora para posibles contactos con extraterrestres”: DESMENTIDA at Rafapal Periodismo para Mentes Galacticas

Es una astrofísica de Malasia. Esta serie de noticias que venimos publicando indican que el momento se acerca.​*La ONU va a nombrar un Contacto Terrestre para los Extraterrestres
UN To Appoint Earth Contact For Extraterrestrials*
UN To Appoint Earth Contact For Extraterrestrials |UFO News|2010 UFO Sightings|Alien Pictures|2010 Solar Flares|Disclosure Project|Web Bot

Mazlan Othman, the head of the UN's little-known Office for Outer Space Affairs (Unoosa), is to describe her potential new role next week at a scientific conference at the Royal Society’s Kavli conference centre in Buckinghamshire.

She is scheduled to tell delegates that the recent discovery of hundreds of planets around other stars has made the detection of extraterrestrial life more likely than ever before - and that means the UN must be ready to coordinate humanity’s response to any “first contact”.
NASA Kepler Spacecraft Found Two New Earth Size Planet |UFO News|2010 UFO Sightings|Alien Pictures|2010 Solar Flares|Disclosure Project|Web Bot

(…)

New York Times best-seller " UFOs: Generals, Pilots and Government Officials Go On the Record " 
Amazon.com: UFOs: Generals, Pilots and Government Officials Go On the Record (9780307716842): Leslie Kean: Books: Reviews, Prices & more

… which is currently 30 and rising on the New York Times best-seller indent for very good reason, writer of the book Leslie Kean's was also interviewed extensively in past one month which showed change in perception of MSM regarding UFO Extraterrestrial Disclosure.

And last week British media reported about Vatican astronomer statement in which he had said "He would Baptise an Extraterrestrial, if it asked him".
Vatican Astronomer Say He Would Baptise An Extraterrestrial, If It Asked Him |UFO News|2010 UFO Sightings|Alien Pictures|2010 Solar Flares|Disclosure Project|Web Bot

Now main stream media start reporting UFO extraterrestrial alien life possibilities in more responsible manner. This week scheduled National Press Club press conference about how U.S. Nuclear weapons have been compromised by UFO by US Ex-Military missile launch officers is also getting good coverage in media as well.
U.S. Nuclear Weapons Have Been Compromised By UFO - US Ex-Military Missile launch Officers |UFO News|2010 UFO Sightings|Alien Pictures|2010 Solar Flares|Disclosure Project|Web Bot

The Event NBC Latest TV Series we suspect is all about educating masses about UFO Extraterrestrial disclosure too.
Watch - The Event NBC |UFO News|2010 UFO Sightings|Alien Pictures|2010 Solar Flares|Disclosure Project|Web Bot
​*Los OVNIS extraterrestres son reales – Astronautas de la NASA
Extraterrestrial UFO Are Real - NASA Astronauts*
Extraterrestrial UFO Are Real - NASA Astronauts |UFO News|2010 UFO Sightings|Alien Pictures|2010 Solar Flares|Disclosure Project|Web Bot

*Los OVNIS extraterrestres son reales: Así lo admitió Ben Rich, director de Lockheed Skunk Works, en su confesión antes de morir.
(ET UFO Are Real : Ben Rich Lockheed Skunk Works Director Admitted : Deathbed Confession)*
Extraterrestrial UFO Are Real : Ben Rich Lockheed Skunk Works Director Admitted In His Deathbed Confession |UFO News|2010 UFO Sightings|Alien Pictures|2010 Solar Flares|Disclosure Project|Web Bot

El caso es que si en esos sitios (estrellas, galaxias) hubiese vida, y si fuese vida inteligente, como en la Tierra, y si esas posibles civilizaciones hubiesen alcanzado un desarrollo tecnológico superior al que tenemos aquí en la Tierra (al menos al nivel de los goyim, porque la élite sí parece que ha desarrollado tecnología super sofisticada que les permitiría salir al espacio e incluso visitar otros planetas), en tal caso, surgen varias preguntas obvias:

¿Han visitado esas otras civilizaciones extraterrestres la Tierra?

¿Siguen visitándola?

¿Han contactado esas civilizaciones la una con la otra, o sea, dialogan entre ellas, llegan a acuerdos o establecen alianzas entre ellas, ponen en práctica proyectos conjuntos entre ellas?​Si la respuesta es sí (y personalmente creo que lo es), no sería de extrañar que esas civilizaciones hayan alcanzado acuerdos de colaboración que tengan algún nombre concreto, ya sea Comando Ashtar, Federación Galáctica o como sea.

Sin embargo, si lo anterior fuese cierto, y si también fuese cierto que en este planeta hay un grupo mafioso (la élite o el gobierno en la sombra: los que hicieron el auto-atentado del 11-S) que nos está esclavizando y desea seguir haciéndolo durante los próximos miles de años (Ver resumen de la Misión Anglosajona en post 1 al 6, pag. 1), y si sabemos que la élite usa *CAMPAÑAS DE DESACREDITACIÓN O DESPRESTIGIO* para encubrir las cosas importantes que no quiere que los goyim sepamos (para que no escapemos de la esclavitud), ¿no sería también lógico pensar lo siguiente?:

La élite, para desacreditar a la “verdadera” Federación Galáctica (se llame así o como sea), posiblemente realice campañas de desacreditación sobre la Federación Galáctica u otras iniciativas que se le parezcan.​*En resumen:* 

Creo que es perfectamente lógico que los extraterrestres, si existen (y creo que sí), se organicen, dialoguen entre sí y formen alianzas, ya sea con el nombre de “Federación Galáctica” o como sea.

Y también creo que es perfectamente lógico que la élite, para desacreditar estas iniciativas, monte campañas de desacreditación para desprestigiarlas.

Más aún, el hecho de que esas iniciativas de desprestigio existen, es un indicio de que algo tienen y quieren ocultar, o sea, es un indicio de que aquello que quieren desacreditar podría ser algo real (con ese nombre u otro similar).

¿No crees que eso es lógico?

Yo creo que sí. No obstante, esto no es una “demostración”, sino un razonamiento lógico que puede ser verdadero o falso y que queda en cuarentena a la espera de tener más datos sólidos al respecto, pero que sirve para que cada persona le dé mayor o menor fiabilidad a las piezas de su propio puzzle en base a “la Doctrina del Dato Estable” (que la comenté en algún sitio, no recuerdo si en este foro o no).

*Nota: para quienes no sepan de qué va este hilo, pueden ver un resumen del mismo en los posts 1 al 6 de la pag. 1.*


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Nov 2010)

Para llegar a la tierra desde las estrellas cercanas, tendrian que viajar a una velocidad superior a la de la luz, con lo cual, se convertirían en energia, cuando alguien me explique convincentemente como lo hacen, creeré en los OVNIS.


----------



## luckybastardo (7 Nov 2010)

una pregunta con afan informativo los malos a los que te refieres de la cábala esa, ¿podrías poner algo de información añadida?

Gracias


----------



## qbeac (7 Nov 2010)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Para llegar a la tierra desde las estrellas cercanas, tendrian que viajar a una velocidad superior a la de la luz, con lo cual, se convertirían en energia, cuando alguien me explique convincentemente como lo hacen, creeré en los OVNIS.



ZHU DE, alguna de la información más seria y de calidad sobre el tema UFO-ET, la podrás encontrar en la web del Proyecto Camelot, en la antigua web y en la nueva, y también en el foro de esa web, que se llama Avalon. Te recomiendo mucho escuchar las entrevistas a Bob Dean, Sargento Clifford Stone, y muchas otras similares.

Sus links:

Welcome to Project Camelot Portal

Project Camelot Library Index

Project Avalon



luckybastardo dijo:


> una pregunta con afan informativo los malos a los que te refieres de la cábala esa, ¿podrías poner algo de información añadida?
> 
> Gracias



luckybastardo, pues sí que podría... en los posts 1 al 6 de la página 1 dejé un resumen sobre la Misión Anglosajona, y si curioseas entre los links de esos posts, encontrarás mucha información sobre quienes son "los malos", que supuestamente son un grupo mafioso de muy alto nivel denominado la élite (gobierno en la sombra, illuminati, sociedades secretas, etc.) que se habría infiltrado en las principales instituciones de poder del mundo: gran banca, política, economía, complejo industrial militar de USA, industria farmacéutica.... o sea, en casi todos los sitios importantes donde haya poder o fuentes de información.

Y en concreto, en el post 4, pag. 1, hay varios links sobre ese tema, mira por ejemplo los que se llaman:

*Página 1 y 2 del hilo “Casa Rothschild” (imprescindible info)

Para más info sobre la info suprimida en general, ver la web de escuadrones por la verdad:
Portada - EscuadronesPorLaVerdad*


----------



## qbeac (7 Nov 2010)

guau, esto se está poniendo cada vez más interesante.

¿Será el comienzo visible de los grandes cambios? 

No me atrevo a afirmarlo con rotundidad porque todavía es un poco prematuro, pero tampoco lo descartaría de plano porque este tipo de noticiones no se ven todos los días.

Mirad, la noticia que puse más arriba sobre *el parlamentario inglés Lord James of Blackheath* ya la están comentando los usuarios del Blog de Benjamín Fulford, que en mi opinión son de la gente mejor informada del mundo en este momento (porque se están currando la investigación). 

Y la misma noticia también ha aparecido en un artículo en la web de Sorcha Faal (que no la conozco bien, no sé si será info o desinfo, pero al menos sobre este tema está contando lo de Lord James of Blackheath).

En el artículo de Sorcha Faal están hablando de *los Caballeros Templarios,* que los persiguió la Iglesia Católica hace varios siglos y supuestamente pasaron a la clandestinidad, o más bien se perdieron del mapa con una gigantesca cantidad de riqueza. Pero advierto que estoy pensando un poco en voz alta, no tengo claro aún si esta historia será exactamente como la estoy contando, creo que habría que investigarla más a fondo.

Estos son los dos links:

*Blog de Benjamín Fulford. Buscar comentarios de los usuarios sobre el parlamentario inglés “Lord James of Blackheath”*
Bilderberg Chairman Davignon contacts the White Dragon Society promising ?we are after the same people.?

*Los Secretos Caballeros Templarios hacen una asombrosa oferta para salvar al mundo
Secretive Knights Templar Make Astounding Bid To Save World
By Sorcha Faal *
Secretive Knights Templar Make Astounding Bid To Save World







La siguiente es una foto de Lord James of Blackheath y sus datos relativos al Parlamento Británico: 

Lord James of Blackheath: All Lords (TheyWorkForYou.com)


----------



## qbeac (7 Nov 2010)

Lucas Guijarro dijo:


> Habías empezado de tu puta madre este hilo y has acabado con paranoias de nivel 33.



Lucas Guijarro, me remito a mis posts anteriores. Si los lees, entenderás mi punto de vista sobre el tema de los extraterrestres, que básicamente consiste en esto:

Creo que los UFO son reales, que los ET son reales, que ya están aquí en la Tierra, pero que este tema ha sufrido por parte de la élite mafiosa una terrorífica campaña de desacreditacióan y desprestigio, y eso ha creado un grave prejuicio en mucha gente.

También creo que la realidad es bastante complicada, porque posiblemente también haya tecnología terrícola que quienes no la conocemos la podríamos confundir con tecnología ET. Pero creo que existen ambas, la terrícola y la ET.

Entonces, si la realidad es como una ecuación que tiene, digamos, 5 variables, y una de ellas es el tema UFO-ET, no se puede quitar una de las variables de la ecuación, porque entonces no cuadran los números.

Si el tema UFO-ET hubiese sufrido tal campaña de desacreditación por parte de la élite corrupta (como creo que ha ocurrido), si nosotros nos dejamos llevar de ese prejuicio y no discernimos entre la info verdadera de la falsa, no estamos haciendo otra cosa que seguirles el juego a los corruptos.

Por supuesto que hay "muchísima" desinformación sobre el tema UFO-ET, pero no creo que "toda" la información sea falsa.... 

Por eso os recomendaría empezar, por ejemplo, con la web del Proyecto Camelot y el foro Avalon, en donde mucha gente está haciendo un gran esfuerzo por discernir la info verdadera de la falsa en relación al tema UFO-ET.

... pero ya digo, si te lees mis posts anteriores (y los links que he incluido en ellos) podrás comprender mi punto de vista al respecto.


----------



## Nopleravet (7 Nov 2010)

Decir que hay un gobierno mundial -efectivo- en las sombras y plantearlo en estos terminos, es sobreestimar de lejos las capacidades del ser humano, y mas aun las capacidades de un ser humano corrupto y estupido, como el que haria falta para llevar a cabo semejante plan maligno-absurdo.


----------



## qbeac (8 Nov 2010)

uffffff, como esto sea cierto va a ser maravilloso (ojalá sea cierto, ya veremos, pero si no, pues nada, a seguir en la faena). 

Digo lo de “cierto” no con una seguridad completa, porque estoy rumiando esta historia y aún tengo mis dudas sobre su veracidad, y además creo que hay que investigarlo más. Pero por el momento tiene buena pinta. Así que tengamos una mezcla de mente abierta y precaución para ver en qué queda la cosa y diferenciar si será info o desinfo.

Aclarado ese punto, y en caso de que el siguiente vídeo sea correcto (que ya se verá), os planteo esta pregunta:

¿Queréis poder entender la extrañísima noticia del Lord inglés Lord James of Blackheath diciendo que una organización SUPER secreta (él la llama Fundación X y otros hablan de los Caballeros Templarios....???) le ha ofrecido una *GIGANTESCA y MONUMENTAL CANTIDAD DE ORO* para restablecer la economía mundial?

(Nota: Y aclaro que eso lo ha dicho él mismo en la *Casa de los Lores del Parlamento Británico*... y lo podéis ver en los vídeos)​Pues para entenderla sólo tenéis que escuchar la siguiente charla de 30 minutos en la que Sheldan Nidle hace una excelente síntesis de la situación y explica varios puntos clave que están directamente relacionados con la noticia de Lord James of Blackheath.

Sheldan Nidle explica en estos dos vídeos lo siguiente (grosso modo): 

Todo lo relativo a los aliados terrestres (los “buenos”), quiénes son, de dónde vienen, qué pretenden, etc., las gigantescas cantidades de oro que poseen y que quieren hacerlas accesibles para beneficio de la humanidad, la necesaria reforma del sistema bancario actual (que es un fraude total llamado Banca Fraccional), los gobiernos de transición de gente honesta que van a reemplazar a los corruptos actuales, *LA NECESARIA DESCLASIFICACIÓN OFICIAL DEL TEMA UFO-ET,* etc., y que todo esto es una etapa de transición hacia la plena conciencia y hacia una forma nueva de civilización, que será galáctica y MILES y MILES de veces mejor que la actual, porque la actual está basada en la corrupción y la mentira a gran escala, y por eso es tan desastrosa.

*
Sheldan Nidle explica el plan de los Aliados Terrestres (los “buenos”)

Sheldan Nidle explains Earth Allies Agenda 1-2.mp4 
(14 min) *
YouTube - Sheldan Nidle explains Earth Allies Agenda 1-2.mp4

*
Sheldan Nidle explains Earth Allies Agenda 2-2.mp4
(14 min) *
YouTube - Sheldan Nidle explains Earth Allies Agenda 2-2.mp4​


----------



## qbeac (8 Nov 2010)

*¡¡¡ ATENCIÓN, ALERTA MÁXIMA !!! *

Esta alerta la lanza hoy mismo (8-nov-10) Benjamín Fulford en sub blog. 

Os recomiendo estar atentos a los comentarios de los usuarios de ese blog, porque están realizando una excelente labor de investigación sobre los pormenores de estas noticias.

*Alerta Roja por un nuevo movimiento criminal e insano de los Satánicos de la cábala de la Reserva Federal [de USA]

Red alert for new criminally insane move by Satanic Federal Reserve Board cabal
8-Noviembre-2010*
Red alert for new criminally insane move by Satanic Federal Reserve Board cabal

Le traduzo el primer párrafo:

*Varias fuentes fiables están alertando sobre un acto extremadamente horrible por la cábala criminal y demente que está detrás de la que pronto estará en quiebra, la Reserva Federal [USA], posiblemente el 11 de noviembre de 2010: 101109 or 11/9/2010, que tiene una extraña similitud inversa con 09.11 / 2001 (11-Septiembre-2001). Recordad que el 9 es un número sagrado para los Satanistas.

Indicaciones de esto incluyen:* ..............etc.

*Original en inglés:*

Multiple reliable sources are warning of an extremely horrific act by the criminally insane cabal behind the soon to be bankrupt Federal Reserve Board, possibly on November 11, 2010: 101109 or 11/9/2010, which has uncanny reverse similarity to 9/11/2001. Remember 9 is a sacred number for the Satanists. 

Indications for this include: the sudden cancellation of former USSR President Gorbachev’s visit to Japan scheduled to start on November 9, or 11/9, reports Obama will cancel his visit to Indonesia also on the same day, Hillary Clinton’s presence in New Zealand on that day, Israeli Prime Minister Netanyahu’s visit to Houston, Texas on that day to supervise a “nuclear terrorist drill,” and the use of skeletons to create the word Google on Google’s search engine home page. Senior CIA sources also say a nuclear bomb has been prepositioned along the San Andrea fault line. The explosion would be followed by a shut off of all ports connected to Asia and martial law, according to this source……………….etc.​(Nota: el artículo completo es más largo que el párrafo anterior)
´
*“No es suficiente simplemente saber lo que está pasando. Debemos difundirlo. Únete a la Re-Evolución.”* 
(Frase de la campaña de Ron Paul 2008)


----------



## qbeac (10 Nov 2010)

Hola a todos, 

Este es el texto completo del discurso que dio Lord James de Blackheath en la Cámara de los Lores del Parlamento Británico el pasado 1-nov-2010. 

Este texto está en la web oficial del Parlamento Británico. Si leéis el discuro con atención veréis que es explosivo por varios motivos, entre ellos, porque *la supuesta Fundación X* (algunos opinan que pueden ser los Caballeros Templarios) *le está ofreciendo al Gobierno Británico una cantidad gigantesca de oro para salvar la economíca Británica y que ese efecto positivo se extienda al resto del mundo.*

Y un dato impactante es que la supuesta *Fundación X dice tener más oro que todo el que se ha sacado de las minas durante toda la historia del mundo.*

¡¡¡ Eso es una salvajada !!!

Por tanto, aquí caben dos posibilidades:

1) Que esto sea un fraude-estafa. Pero entonces sería posiblemente uno de los fraudes-estafas más gigantescos de la historia, si no el que más.

2) Que sea cierto. Entonces sería un notición de primera magnitud.​En cualquiera de los dos casos, tanto si es un *mega-fraude* o un *mega-notición, * surge una *mega-pregunta:*

*¿Cómo es posible que los medios oficiales de comunicación no informen de algo tan gordo como esto? ¿Porqué no está saliendo en los telediarios? ¿Porqué no lo cuenta Matías Prats y compañía?*

Y más aún cuando están informando día sí, día no, sobre los pormenores de Britney Spears, David Beckham, el vestido de Leticia, etc., etc., etc. 

*¿Acaso esas últimas sí son noticias que merece la pena prestarles una gran cobertura mediática casi a diario, pero la noticia de la MEGA-OFERTA DE ORO al Gobierno Británico no lo merece? *​Evidentemente, cualquier persona con un mínimo número de neuronas en la azotea (un mínimo, no demasiadas), puede darse cuenta de aquí algo no cuadra. 

En mi modesta opinión, una hipótesis que explicaría esta situación (y de este tema se podría hablar largo y tendido) es que haya *MEGA-CORRUPCIÓN al más alto nivel, * inclusive en los medios oficiales de comunicación. *Y por eso censurarían este tipo de mega-noticias, porque por algún motivo* (Nota: y sería muy interesante profundizar en cuáles pueden ser esos motivos... yo me imagino algunos de ellos *1) *a los dueños de esos medios no les conviene que el grueso de la sociedad se entere de esta noticia*. Y por eso más bien deberían llamarse medios oficiales de desinformación masiva.

(*1) Bueno, adelanto un posible motivo (o hipótesis de trabajo) por el que los dueños de los medios de desinformación hayan decidido censurar esa noticia: porque quizás tenga que ver con el cambio del sistema bancario fraudulento llamado Banca Fraccional, o sea, con la abolición de ese sistema y su reemplazo por uno nuevo y mejor. Y como los dueños de los medios de comunicación son los mismos que los de la gran banca (la élite corrupta), por eso estarían censurando la noticia, porque lo que la noticia implica no les conviene para nada, puesto que podría suponer que la élite pierda el poder.

Esa es la hipótesis que explica Sheldan Nidle en estos dos vídeos (una entrevista de 30 minutos):

*Sheldan Nidle explains Earth Allies Agenda 1-2.mp4 *
1-2 (14 min): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKUsEjgimtw
2-2 (14 min): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIsZMnTFFvs​
Ahora bien, ¿será cierta esa hipótesis, o no? No lo sé, pero convendría profundizar en ella para aclarar qué está pasando con este asunto del Lord Blackheath.

A continuación incluyo el texto del discurso del Lord James of Blackheath en la Cámra de los Lores.

Le he subrayado algunos párrafos clave.

*Tra****** de la web del Parlamento Británico del discurso de Lord Blackheath:*
http://www.publications.parliament.uk/pa/ld201011/ldhansrd/text/101101-0003.htm#10110215000101

You are here: Parliament home page > Parliamentary business > Publications and Records > Lords Publications > Lords Hansard > Lords Hansard by Date > Daily Hansard

1 Nov 2010 : Column 1538

…. to do it. However, we do not have £5 billion; we do not have half of £5 billion to put in to the creation of this at the moment, so what do we do about it? 

At this point, I am going to have to make a very big apology to my noble friend Lord Sassoon, because I am about to raise a subject that I should not raise and which is going to be one which I think is now time to put on a higher awareness, and to explain to the House as a whole, as I do not think your Lordships have any knowledge of it. I am sorry my noble friend Lord Strathclyde is not with us at the moment, because this deeply concerns him also.

For the past 20 weeks I have been engaged in a very strange dialogue with the two noble Lords, in the course of which I have been trying to bring to their attention the willing availability of a strange organisation which wishes to make a great deal of money available to assist the recovery of the economy in this country. For want of a better name, I shall call it foundation X. That is not its real name, but it will do for the moment. Foundation X was introduced to me 20 weeks ago last week by an eminent City firm, which is FSA controlled. Its chairman came to me and said, *"We have this extraordinary request to assist in a major financial reconstruction. It is megabucks, but we need your help to assist us in understanding whether this business is legitimate".* I had the biggest put down of my life from my noble friend Lord Strathclyde when I told him this story. He said, "Why you? You're not important enough to have the answer to a question like that". He is quite right, I am not important enough, but the answer to the next question was, "You haven't got the experience for it". Yes I do. I have had one of the biggest experiences in the laundering of terrorist money and funny money that anyone has had in the City. I have handled billions of pounds of terrorist money.

Baroness Hollis of Heigham: Where did it go to?

Lord James of Blackheath: Not into my pocket. My biggest terrorist client was the IRA and I am pleased to say that I managed to write off more than £1 billion of its money. I have also had extensive connections with north African terrorists, but that was of a far nastier nature, and I do not want to talk about that because it is still a security issue. I hasten to add that it is no good getting the police in, because I shall immediately call the Bank of England as my defence witness, given that it put me in to deal with these problems.

The point is that when I was in the course of doing this strange activity, I had an interesting set of phone numbers and references that I could go to for help when I needed it. So people in the City have known that *if they want to check out anything that looks at all odd, they can come to me and I can press a few phone numbers to obtain a reference. The City firm came to me and asked whether I could get a reference and a clearance on foundation X. * For 20 weeks, I have been endeavouring to do that. *I have come to the absolute conclusion that foundation X is completely genuine and sincere and that it directly wishes to make the United Kingdom one of the principal points that it will use to disseminate its extraordinarily great wealth into the world at this present moment, as part of an attempt to seek the recovery of the global economy. *

1 Nov 2010 : Column 1539

I made the phone call to my noble friend Lord Strathclyde on a Sunday afternoon-I think he was sitting on his lawn, poor man-and he did the quickest ball pass that I have ever witnessed. If England can do anything like it at Twickenham on Saturday, we will have a chance against the All Blacks. The next think I knew, I had my noble friend Lord Sassoon on the phone. From the outset, *he took the proper defensive attitude of total scepticism, and said, "This cannot possibly be right".* During the following weeks, my noble friend said, "Go and talk to the Bank of England". So I phoned the governor and asked whether he could check this out for me. After about three days, he came back and said, "You can get lost. I'm not touching this with a bargepole; it is far too difficult. Take it back to the Treasury". So I did. Within another day, my noble friend Lord Sassoon had come back and said, *"This is rubbish. It can't possibly be right". I said, "I am going to work more on it". Then I brought one of the senior executives from foundation X to meet my noble friend Lord Strathclyde. * I have to say that, as first dates go, it was not a great success. Neither of them ended up by inviting the other out for a coffee or drink at the end of the evening, and they did not exchange telephone numbers in order to follow up the meeting.

I found myself between a rock and a hard place that were totally paranoid about each other, because *the foundation X people have an amazing obsession with their own security. They expect to be contacted only by someone equal to head of state status or someone with an international security rating equal to the top six people in the world. * This is a strange situation. My noble friends Lord Sassoon and Lord Strathclyde both came up with what should have been *an absolute killer argument as to why this could not be true and that we should forget it. * My noble friend Lord Sassoon's argument was that these people claimed to have evidence that last year they had lodged £5 billion with British banks. They gave transfer dates and the details of these transfers. As my noble friend Lord Sassoon, said, if that were true it would stick out like a sore thumb. You could not have £5 billion popping out of a bank account without it disrupting the balance sheet completely. But I remember that at about the same time as those transfers were being made the noble Lord, Lord Myners, was indulging in his game of rearranging the deckchairs on the Titanic of the British banking community. If he had three banks at that time, which had had, say, a deficiency of £1.5 million each, then you would pretty well have absorbed the entire £5 billion, and you would not have had the sore thumb stick out at that time; you would have taken £1.5 billion into each of three banks and you would have absorbed the lot. That would be a logical explanation-I do not know.

My noble friend Lord Strathclyde came up with a very different argument. He said that this cannot be right because these people said at the meeting with him that they were still effectively on the gold standard from back in the 1920s and that their entire currency holdings throughout the world, which were very large, were backed by bullion. My noble friend Lord Strathclyde came back and said to me that he had an analyst working on it and that this had to be stuff and nonsense. *He said that they had come up with a figure* 

1 Nov 2010 : Column 1540

for the amount of bullion that would be needed to cover their currency reserves, as claimed, *which would be more than the entire value of bullion that had ever been mined in the history of the world. I am sorry but my noble friend Lord Strathclyde is wrong; his analysts are wrong. * He had tapped into the sources that are available and there is only one definitive source for the amount of bullion that has ever been taken from the earth's crust. That was a National Geographic magazine article 12 years ago. Whatever figure it was that was quoted was then quoted again on six other sites on the internet-on Google. *Everyone is quoting one original source; there is no other confirming authority. But if you tap into the Vatican accounts-of the Vatican bank-you come up with a claim of total bullion-*

Lord De Mauley: The noble Lord is into his fifteenth minute. I wonder whether he can draw his remarks to a conclusion.

Lord James of Blackheath: *The total value of the Vatican bank reserves would claim to be more than the entire value of gold ever mined in the history of the world. My point on all of this is that we have not proven any of this. * Foundation X is saying at this moment that it is prepared to put up the entire £5 billion for the funding of the three Is recreation; the British Government can have the entire independent management and control of it-foundation X does not want anything to do with it; *there will be no interest charged; * and, by the way, if the British Government would like it as well, if it will help, *it will be prepared to put up money for funding hospitals, schools, the building of Crossrail immediately with £17 billion transfer by Christmas, if requested, * and all these other things. These things can be done, if wished, *but a senior member of the Government has to accept the invitation to a phone call to the chairman of foundation X-and then we can get into business. * This is too big an issue. I am just an ageing, obsessive old Peer and I am easily dispensable, *but getting to the truth is not. We need to know what really is happening here. We must find out the truth of this situation. *

10.54 pm

​


----------



## allseeyingeye (10 Nov 2010)

flipolo.

Me has hecho justo el resumen que andaba buscando, de lo que habia dicho de dejado de decir el *LOrd Darth Vather *este.


Respecto a Fulford, vaya colada el hombre. No obstante tiene aportaciones jrandisimas



Volviendo al tema del discurso


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO FLIPO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nimrod (10 Nov 2010)

Sorprendente, desde luego. 
Pero, ¿cómo puede haber más oro del que nunca se ha extraído?


----------



## Ka Ching (10 Nov 2010)

Qué interesante este hilo, no lo conocía. No se cómo los masones pueden tener tanto oro. Pero lo que ha sucedido y va a suceder, de lo que hablais sobre el 2012, podemos saber lo que va a pasar si hacemos caso de las profecías, que son muchas, y corroborando lo que nos dicen, porque los mensajes se repiten, para avisarnos. 

Por ejemplo, muchísimos profetas hablan y nos avisan de la 3ª Guerra Mundial, el Apocalipsis, para que estemos preparados. Una guerra que acabará en guerra termonuclear. La fecha de comienzo no está clara (para algunos debíamos haber pasado la guerra en el 2000), pero para la profetisa Vanga, la guerra empieza en Noviembre de este año hasta el 2014. Y si leeis las profecías de Gottfried Von Werdenberg, define una pre-guerra, que acabará convirtiéndose en la 3ªGM. Da muchos detalles, aunque no habla directamente de España, que yo sepa.

Realmente no podemos saber, al menos yo, si el futuro se va a desarrollar como nos cuentan. A no ser que dejemos pasar el tiempo. Pero es curioso cómo personas, algunas sin saber leer o escribir, o ciegas como Vanga, coincidan en sus predicciones, a lo largo de toda la historia.


----------



## qbeac (10 Nov 2010)

Hola a todos, gracias por vuestras aportaciones.

He actualizado un poco mi último post y le he incluido esta entrevista con Sheldan Nidle, pues creo que puede estar directamente relacionada con lo que cuenta Lord Blackheath. 

Es más, como sea cierto lo que cuenta Sheldan Nidle (y ya se verá), podría ser la clave para poder entender lo que está pasando con Lord Blackheath. Pero ya veremos en qué queda la cosa. 

Os lo digo porque yo le vengo siguiendo la pista a Sheldan Nidle desde hace 2 o 3 años, y conocer lo que él está contando (siempre y cuando sea cierto) ayuda muchísmo para poder entender noticias como las de Lord Blackheath y poder encajar en su sitio las piezas del puzzle de lo que verdaderamente está pasando hoy día en el mundo. Pero insisto, eso sería así siempre y cuando esta hipótesis que explica Sheldan Nidle sea correcta. 

Y yo la verdad es que tengo mucha curiosidad porque salgan a la luz evidencias sólidas que nos indiquen con claridad si es correcta o no. Lo que sí observo es que la pieza de Lord Blackheath encaja con lo que cuenta Sheldan Nidle. Así que estaremos pendientes del desarrollo de los acontecimientos.

*Sheldan Nidle explains Earth Allies Agenda 1-2.mp4 *
(Entrevista de 30 min)
1-2 (14 min): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKUsEjgimtw
2-2 (14 min): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIsZMnTFFvs​


----------



## Tocqueville (11 Nov 2010)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> flipolo.
> 
> Me has hecho justo el resumen que andaba buscando, de lo que habia dicho de dejado de decir el *LOrd Darth Vather *este.
> 
> ...



Menos LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL y más "Guardar como...". :8:

A ver si pillo de que va la vaina...Fundación X...:

Por ahora, el video del momentazo:

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SlwJPFEZ_-I?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SlwJPFEZ_-I?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## qbeac (9 Ene 2011)

Hola foreros/as, algunos me parece que quizás os estéis perdiendo la movida.

¿Qué movida?

Pues la que se ha liado en los tres hilos que pongo más abajo y que, en estos momentos, quizás sean unos de los hilos más interesantes de toda Internet.

¿Porqué?

Pues por el enorme revuelo y la polémica que se ha formado por la última entrevista que le ha hecho Bill Ryan (del Proyecto Camelot y Avalon) a un señor llamado Charles que dice representar a los JEFES del mundo (The Rulers of the World). 

La entrevista la puso Bill Ryan en YouTube el 1-ene-2011 (1-1-11), y en estos hilos están debatiendo el tema y comunicándose (a través de Bill) con Charles y haciéndole preguntas:

*THE RULERS OF THE WORLD: a new Project Avalon video interview*
http://projectavalon.net/forum4/sho...D-a-new-Project-Avalon-video-interview/page31

*THE RULERS OF THE WORLD : Questions and Answers*
http://projectavalon.net/forum4/sho...ERS-OF-THE-WORLD-Questions-and-Answers/page37

*EVOLUTION: A clarifying post on behalf of 'Charles'*
http://projectavalon.net/forum4/sho...LUTION-A-clarifying-post-on-behalf-of-Charles


*Breve aclaración sobre los Jefes del Mundo: *

Los Jefes del Mundo (Rulers of the World) son, según Charles y Bill Ryan, un comité de 33 personas (¿o seres-entidades?) que representan a las líneas sanguíneas más importantes del mundo.

Alguna gente los llama coloquialmente los banksters, o los banqueros internacionales, o la élite, o el establishment, o el gobierno en la sombra, o los illuminati (aunque según Bill Ryan, estos 33 están por encima de los illuminati).

Estos 33 son, presuntamente, los jefes del gobierno en la sombra y de los illuminati y de otras sociedades secretas (masonería, Skull & Bones, etc.), y de entidades y estructuras de poder ocultas o semiocultas a nivel internacional: Club Bilderberg, CFR, Comisión Trilateral, Club de Roma, Mesas Redondas, Sionistas, Fondo Monetario Internacional, Banco Mundial, Comité de los 300, etc.

Los 33 también son, presuntamente, los autores reales del 11-S (auto-atentado) y de muchas otras Operaciones Bandera Falsa (11-M, 7-J, Golfo de Tonkin, etc.). Y son los que controlan los medios oficiales de desinformación masiva (TV, periódicos, radios, revistas importantes, editoriales, industria cinematográfica y Hollywood, etc.) para así engañar y lavarle el cerebro a la sociedad, y los que controlan el sistema financiero (la emisión del dinero, los bancos centrales de muchos países democráticos, como la Reserva Federal de USA, el Banco de Inglaterra y demás bancos centrales Europeos), y los que controlan la política de alto nivel, y los tribunales de justicia de alto nivel, y los que controlan el Complejo Militar Industrial de USA (tráfico de armas), y los que controlan el monopolio del petróleo y la energía, y los que controlan el tráfico de drogas y las agencias de inteligencia (que están supuestamente metidas en el tráfico de drogas hasta las cejas, según Gary Webb, un periodista asesinado por contar la verdad), y los que controlan la gran industria farmacéutica para lucrarse con la enfermedad de la gente (fraude de la vacuna de la gripe porcina, etc.), y los que quieren controlar el mercado alimentario para imponer sus alimentos genéticamente modificados (también para perjudicarnos la salud), y los que nos fumigan con chemtrails. 

Los 33 también son, presuntamente, quienes controlan los supuestamente 3 principales núcleos de poder del mundo: La City of London (enclave dentro de Londres, capital de UK), Washington DC, y la Ciudad de Vaticano.

Los 33 también son, presuntamente, los que están suprimiendo y encubriendo un montón de inventos, tecnologías y descubrimientos tales como la curación contra el cáncer, la energía gratis, la antigravedad, la existencia de otras civilizaciones perdidas como la Atlántida o Lemuria, el tema UFO y extraterrestres (ET), el encubrimiento del verdadero programa espacial (con tecnología ET y capacidad para viajar a otros planetas), el encubrimiento de todo tipo de secretos ocultos en las bases subterráneas militares (Área 51, Dulce, etc.), o en los archivos secretos del Vaticano, y un largo etcétera.

Los 33 también son, presuntamente, los que han falsificado la historia y la prehistoria de la humanidad, y han ocultado, eliminado, encubierto o confiscado todo tipo de pruebas físicas que así lo indican. Y también son los que, presuntamente, han falsificado la historia, y la ciencia, y la medicina, y la espiritualidad y religión, y casi todas las demás cosas importantes que los seres humanos ya deberían saber.

Los 33 también son, presuntamente, los que han provocado deliberadamente esta crisis económica, y los responsables de que la gente esté tan agobiada por llegar a final de mes, o por trabajar como unos mulos y tener pocas vacaciones, o por la carga financiera que soportan (hipotecas, préstamos, etc.), o por la inflación constante y la pérdida del poder adquisitivo y la devaluación del dinero (que va valiendo cada vez menos).

Los 33 también son, presuntamente, los que tienen planes de eliminar a unos dos tercios (2/3) de la población mundial (usease, varios millones de personas) con la ayuda de sus programas de eugenesia (mediante guerras, envenenamiento en el agua potable y los alimentos, etc.), y los que quieren abolir el dinero físico para implantarnos un microchip mediante el cuál podrán controlarnos por satélite y por tecnología avanzada (cuánto ganas, qué compras, dónde estás, etc.) o para “desactivarnos” si fuese necesario, y los que tienen previsto aumentar progresivamente las medidas de control hasta tal punto que nos resulte prácticamente imposible escapar de la Matrix esclavizante que han diseñado para nosotros.

En resumen, esos 33 son, presuntamente, quienes más influencia negativa tienen en nuestras vidas cotidianas, ahora y en el futuro, tanto para nosotros mismos, como para nuestros hijos, familiares, sobrinos, nietos, amigos, conocidos y generaciones futuras en general.

¿Porqué han hecho todas estas cosas los 33 y sus colaboradores?

Bueno, pues eso es lo que están debatiendo en los hilos anteriores, pero se especula que hay varios motivos, como por ejemplo: para poder seguir manteniendo el control que tienen sobre nosotros, y para frenar nuestro desarrollo evolutivo, y cosas de ese estilo.

También se está especulando si estos 33 forman una estructura compacta o si hay fisuras y disputas internas entre ellos, o incluso algunos opinan que podría haber habido un motín interno en el que una facción de este grupo (los de la luz) estén intentando pararle los pies a otra facción (los de la oscuridad). Otros opinan que lo de Charles es un engaño o una operación psicológica, mientras que otros opinan que va en serio. En cualquier caso, estos puntos aún no están claros.

Si queréis poder hacerle preguntas a los 33 (a través de Charles y Bill Ryan), por ejemplo, porqué nos han tratado como al ganado o como a un rebaño de ovejas, en los 3 hilos anteriores podréis hacerlo. 

Pero antes de preguntárselo, quizás deberíamos reflexionar si en alguna ocasión nos hemos comportado como el ganado o como un rebaño de ovejas, o sea, de forma irresponsable e infantil, tolerando o consintiendo lo que está pasando, haciendo oídos sordos, rechazándolo, pasando el tema, mirando para otro lado para continuar con nuestro pequeño mundo feliz, confiando en exceso en que nuestras autoridades nos dicen la verdad y nos protegen, pero sin plantearnos si realmente será así o no, evitando mirar las calamidades que están sucediendo en el mundo (guerras por doquier, hambre, injusticias, miseria), y tolerándolas directa o indirectamente, etc.

Para más detalles sobre la entrevista de Bill Ryan a Charles:

*THE RULERS OF THE WORLD
Web del Proyecto Camelot. 8 January 2011*
http://projectavalon.net/


----------



## qbeac (10 Ene 2011)

Hola foreros/as, sobre la entrevista de Bill Ryan a Charles, este es un update (actualización) o resumen de la situación (10-ene-11).

El 1-ene-2011 (1-1-11), Bill Ryan, del Proyecto Camelot-Avalon, subió a YouTube un vídeo de una entrevista que le acababa de hacer a un tal Charles (seudónimo) que dice representar a los Jefes del Mundo (The Rulers of the World), que son, según él, un comité de 33 personas que a su vez representan a las 33 líneas sanguíneas más poderosas del mundo.

Según Charles y Bill, este comité de los 33 son la cúspide de la pirámide de poder, el escalón terrícola más alto (aunque este es uno de los datos polémicos en el que alguna gente coincide y otra no, y otros piensan que por encima habría otras entidades ET), y que están por encima de los illuminati y de las demás sociedades secretas e instituciones de poder a nivel mundial.

Lo que ha pasado después de que Bill subiese el vídeo a YouTube, es que se ha formado una polémica gigantesca, porque la gente ha empezado a acudir en masa al foro del Proyecto Avalon para debatir este asunto en varios hilos (4) que Bill Ryan ha abierto para tal efecto.

Por darte un dato de referencia, esos 4 hilos son los que más rápidamente han aumentado en número de visitas de todos los que he visto en Internet. Ha sido asombroso. Este fin de semana en concreto (8-ene-11) ha habido una auténtica avalancha de gente, y el servidor se les ha quedado bloqueado varias veces por exceso de tráfico. Mucha gente se ha apuntado al foro Avalon por primera vez solamente para poder dar su opinión sobre este asunto, y por eso verás que hay muchos foreros que tienen muy pocos posts (5 o pocos más).

El debate está al rojo vivo, porque todo en esta entrevista es polémico y difícil de discernir si será verdadero o falso, realidad o ficción. Y de eso es de lo que la gente está discutiendo y presentado las opiniones más variopintas.

Por ejemplo, hay quienes opinan que Charles es un farsante, y otros que creen que está diciendo la verdad. Otros piensan que dice la verdad tal como él la entiende, pero que a él mismo le podrían haber engañado para utilizarlo como agente desinformador involuntario. Otros opinan que podría ser víctima de control mental. 

Bill Ryan, por su parte, defiende la autenticidad de Charles y está dando ejemplos de cómo Charles le ha dado muestras de ser una persona de fiar o cómo le ha demostrado en persona tener capacidades psíquicas muy potentes, como la telepatía y otras.

De hecho, uno de los primeros motivos de la controversia es la figura tan peculiar del propio Charles. Supuestamente es un individuo muy cercano a los 33, que habría participado en muchas reuniones con ellos y que se ocupaba de resolverle “asuntos” a los 33 (algunos piensan que hasta asesinatos, pero no está claro). El mismo Charles explica que uno de esos encargos fue “ocuparse” de Bill Ryan (neutralizarlo). Pero aquí es donde empieza lo interesante, porque Charles, en algún momento del proceso, dice que se arrepintió y que decidió desobedecer las órdenes de los 33. Eso le metió en grandes problemas, lo que terminó provocando que él y Bill Ryan entablasen una especie de amistad y colaboración, lo que ha dado como fruto la reciente entrevista. 

Charles dice que tiene una enfermedad terminal, que no está de acuerdo con los planes de los 33, los cuales consisten en convertir este planeta en un basurero, y que por eso quiere colaborar lo que le queda de vida para intentar enmendar sus acciones pasadas (es como si tuviese remordimientos de conciencia).

Ni siquiera el origen o la identidad de los 33 está clara. Algunos opinan que son seres humanos de sangre muy pura y distinta de la sangre de los humanos normales (familias gobernantes que se remontan a más de 17.000 años), mientras que otros especulan que puedan ser híbridos (ADN humano-ET). Bill dice que este tipo de personas suelen tener grandes capacidades psíquicas mucho más desarrolladas que las de los humanos normales. Otros han mencionado la posibilidad de que dispongan, para la toma de decisiones, de programas avanzadísimos de inteligencia artificial (ver actualización de Benjamín Fulford del January 5, 2011: Are we dealing with a rogue artificial intelligence? ).

Otra parte de la polémica surge por las cosas que cuenta Charles, pues algunas encajan en la imagen completa que ya conocíamos, pero otras no tanto. Por eso la gente está debatiendo apasionadamente para intentar averiguar cuáles son las cosas correctas y las incorrectas.

Una de las cosas que ha asegurado Charles, y que sería uno de los principales objetivos de los 33 (y que personalmente creo que es verdadera), es que tienen planes para hacerse con el control del monopolio de los alimentos. Su estrategia es la de aprobar legislaciones que terminen por suprimir o eliminar de la palestra a los pequeños agricultores y a toda la gente que tenga semillas naturales, y reemplazar ese mercado por el de los alimentos genéticamente modificados, que estaría fuertemente controlado por los 33. 

¿Con qué objetivo? En primer lugar, para que todo el mundo tenga que acudir a ellos para comprarles semillas para poder cultivar cualquier cosa. En segundo lugar, porque al controlar el suministro de alimentos a nivel mundial, así también podrán desarrollar su plan de eugenesia: envenenamiento por los alimentos y reducción de la población mundial.

Otra motivo de polémica es lo que Charles ha dicho sobre el 2012, pues ha mencionado que puede haber una actividad solar inusual (aunque no recuerdo sus palabras concretas; están trabajando para hacerle una trascripción completa al vídeo), y la gente está especulando si eso significa que no va a pasar nada o que sí. Este punto tampoco está claro.

Bill Ryan opina que esta entrevista es tan importante porque para que él la haya podido publicar en YouTube, antes ha tenido que contar con el visto bueno de los 33 (que se lo comunicó Charles), lo que supone un sello oficial de garantía del contenido de la entrevista.

A nivel personal, Bill Ryan tiene un fuerte sentimiento de responsabilidad por colaborar en este proceso, o por servir de una especie de “representante” o contacto diplomático entre la comunidad alternativa y los 33. Bill aboga por negociar con los 33, mientras que otros discrepan. Y este es otro de los puntos que está despertando polémica, porque por el momento tampoco hay consenso dentro del seno de la comunidad alternativa, sino más bien una diversidad de opiniones acerca de cómo es la realidad o qué habría que hacer al respecto.

En fin, por el momento, casi todo en este debate es susceptible de ser verdadero o falso, correcto o incorrecto, y por eso está despertando tanta polémica. 

Sobre este tema se podría especular mucho y, de hecho, por eso el debate está siendo tan animado. Por mi parte se me ocurre una posibilidad (una hipótesis) que no sé si será correcta o no. Me gustaría que lo fuese, pero no lo sé, ya veremos. 

Os la resumo: 

Supongamos que Charles estuviese diciendo la verdad. Supongamos que hubiese habido una escisión en la cúpula (bando de la luz versus bando de la oscuridad) para que toda esta locura acabe de una vez por todas (como está contando Benjamín Fulford y Co.). Supongamos que los de la luz supiesen que dentro de poco todo esto va a terminar por destaparse. 

Supongamos que pensasen: _“Hay tanta suciedad y pestilencia ocultas, que cuando todo esto salga a la luz podría producir una auténtica explosión social.” _

Supongamos que dijesen: _“Con tanta presión acumulada, ¿cómo nos las arreglamos para abrir la tapa de la Caja de Pandora? Si la abrimos de golpe, podría explotar.” _

Entonces, quizás hayan pensado que es mejor quitarle un pequeño tornillito a la tapa para que empiece a soltar presión poco a poco, suavemente. Y después, progresivamente, le irán quitando más tornillitos. Y así sucesivamente hasta que finalmente todo este enorme tinglado pueda aparecer en los medios oficiales de comunicación. 

Además, con este sistema conseguirían “informar debidamente” a un primer núcleo duro de personas que son las que ahora mismo están participando activamente en el debate, y que servirían para amortiguar el impacto psicológico que esto tenga en el resto de la sociedad.

Pero insisto, no sé si esa opción será correcta o incorrecta, sólo es una hipótesis, y la única forma de saberlo va a ser esperar a ver cómo se desarrollan los acontecimientos.

En resumen, si la anterior hipótesis fuera correcta, este podría ser el comienzo del gran cambio de paradigma que estábamos esperando. Y si no, pues seguramente este suceso va a ayudar a que se despierten muchas más conciencias.

Para más detalles sobre la entrevista a Charles, ver los links del primer post.


----------



## Oscar Yeager (10 Ene 2011)

¿Te crees que alguien es capaz de leerse tus tochacos?


----------



## Vize (11 Ene 2011)

no me creo na, si el amigo charles fuera autentico, sin duda hubiese contactado con rafapal, no con el pringao de bill ryan


----------



## qbeac (11 Ene 2011)

Hola a todos, Exopolítica España está difundiendo la siguiente información para alertar a la población y que no caiga en el engaño del Proyecto Bluebeam (el timo de la falsa invasión ET con tecnología cuasi-ET, pero no tanto, que está patrocinada y diseñada por el gobierno en la sombra y el Complejo Industrial Militar USA & Co.). 

Por favor, *pasadle esta info a todo el mundo que podáis,* y especialmente a los más dormidos, a esas Bellas Durmientes que aún quedan por ahí.... jo, cuando se despierten se van a llevar una sorpresa, menuda sorpresa!!!

(Nota: las letras en color rojo son las originales del mensaje de Exopolítica, no se las he añadido yo)

*Cuidado!!, esto es una farsa, la última carta!, la invasión extraterrestre, después de Al Queada y el terrorismo viene la invasión extraterrestre, el proyecto Blue Beam*

*Científicos británicos piden a la ONU un plan mundial ante una invasión violenta de alienígenas
11-ene-2011*
Científicos británicos piden a la ONU un plan mundial ante una invasión violenta de alienígenas


Madrid. (EUROPA PRESS) La sociedad científica británica Royal Society ha pedido a la ONU la creación de un *plan mundial* que proteja a los humanos de un *posible ataque violento de extraterrestres, * en una futura visita a la Tierra. Según un estudio del profesor de la Universidad de Cambridge, Simon Conway Morris, publicado en la revista Philosophical Transactions, el sistema evolutivo del universo determina que si existen extraterrestres inteligentes "serán parecidos a los humanos", de manera que, "igual que se ha llegado a otros planetas y galaxias" ellos tendrían que lograr "alcanzar la Tierra" en un breve periodo.

*La Royal Society reclama un plan mundial para posibles contactos con extraterrestres*
La Royal Society reclama un plan mundial para posibles contactos con extraterrestres | Ciencia | elmundo.es


La revista 'Philosophical Transactions', publicada por la prestigiosa sociedad científica británica Royal Society, advierte en su última edición de que los gobiernos del mundo deberían prepararse para un posible encuentro con una civilización extraterrestre que *podría ser violenta. *

La publicación, que este mes dedica un número completo al tema de la vida extraterrestre, argumenta que si el proceso de evolución sigue en todo el universo patrones darwinistas, tal como ocurre en la Tierra, *las formas de vida que contactarían con los seres humanos podrían "compartir su tendencia a la violencia y la explotación"* de los recursos.


----------



## allseeyingeye (12 Ene 2011)

qbeac dijo:


> Hola foreros/as, sobre la entrevista de Bill Ryan a Charles, este es un update (actualización) o resumen de la situación (10-ene-11).




Joder, muchas gracias por el resumen. Yo puse un post el otro dia, pidiendo esto mismo, a ver si alguien se curraba un resumen del "estado de la movida".

Para que la gente se haga una idea, los "hypes" que se montan en el Project Camelot este, son del estilo de las cafradas que se montaba en este foro, con el tema del Capitan Asterisco (Huan Karlos Varva).

Es un poco lo mismo: aparicion de noticias emocionantes, sacadas de presuntos insiders, relativas de hechos de vital importante y de un gran interes, de los que, por la propia naturaleza del actual sistema de medios de comunicacion, la unica via para enterarse de forma masiva los ciudadanos, seria mediante internet.

Solo que claro, los del Projec Camelot, son mucho mas _h_importantes a nivel de repercusion mundial, visitas, seguidores, etc.

O bueno, para ser exhaustivos, habria que comparar los datos de las webs, foros y demas, pero es obvio que solo por su internacionalidad, el CP es un gigante.


Esto lo cuento, para situar a la gente, sobre el por que nos interesamos por estas pedazo de mierdas, que sin duda pueden ser un fakezo.

Es decir, que nadie se vaya a pensar que nadie es mas frikis, por dedicarle dos minutos de atencion esto del calvo del sombre que probablemente sera un engaño que a los hilos del Capitan Asterisco.

Por que ya digo, que en cualquier caso, el CP esta varios ordenes de magnitud en importancia y repercusion, la importancia de esta clase de "opinadores profesionales online", que lo estubo jamas, cosas como el "Kolectivo Vurbuja", y que aqui algunos siguieron de forma reverencial, celebreando ridiculas vigilias semanales para tragase los ECOFINes o cualquier otro supuesto hecho de la maxima trascendencia.


----------



## qbeac (12 Ene 2011)

Hola a todos, en caso de que haya quien no se tome en serio lo del *Proyecto Bluebeam,* este intercambio de e-mails entre dos amigos, Juan y Alberto, puede resultar ilustrativo (y está basado en un caso real, no es inventado). Por cierto, la noticia de más abajo es una de las que están difundiendo la gente de Exopolítica-España.

Juan pregunta:

Solo una pregunta: Y si después de todo el tiempo y energías invertidas en “la lucha” no ocurre nada, y la sociedad sigue con las mismas diferencias sociales, los pobres cada vez más pobres y los ricos cada vez más ricos, ¿has pensado cual será tu reacción?​Alberto le responde:

Hola Juan, me has preguntado que qué pasaría si no pasa nada. Pero si le damos la vuelta a la pregunta: _¿Qué pasaría si sí pasa? _

La respuesta a esta segunda pregunta es el artículo de más abajo, que es de la gente de Exopolítica-España. Por eso soy de la opinión de que *más vale prevenir que curar.*

Juan, esto es como el Titanic, cuando el vigía avisa: “Iceberg a la vista”

En ese caso, qué sería mejor, tomarse el aviso en serio y ver si se pueden adoptar medidas preventivas cuando aún se está a tiempo (un cambio de rumbo del barco), o decir: “¿Bueno, y si no pasa nada?”

Juan, es que los avisos que está habiendo de Iceberg a la vista son absolutamente abrumadores. Basta con poner un poco el oído para escucharlos. 

He estado investigando los planes que tiene la élite para el futuro (si nadie le para los pies), y son terribles, yo desde luego que no los quiero ni para mi, ni para mis amigos ni para nadie. Lo que quieren hacer es controlar y atontar al género humano tanto, tanto, tanto, que literalmente le resulte imposible escapar de la prisión. 

Lo del Nuevo Orden Mundial (New World Order) y la élite illuminati-sionista & Co. va en serio. Ojalá sólo fuera una broma pesada, pero me temo que no lo es.

La élite nos está intentado tender una emboscada, como hacían los hombres prehistóricos al cazar búfalos: los asustaban para que ellos mismos corrieran hacia el precipicio y se despeñaran.

Y para que no nos demos cuenta, por eso tienen tantísimo interés en que la gente siga dormida y no haga nada.

La buena noticia es que creo que aún estamos a tiempo de alcanzar la masa crítica de gente despierta (no todos, pero sí el núcleo duro, tanto de gente corriente como nosotros como de gente buena de muy alto nivel) para que la situación se revierta.​Este es el artículo de la gente de Exopolítica-España:

** Esto no va a pasar por mucho que quieran y planeen!
Planeópolis, la ciudad-prisión que planean para el mañana los fascistas de hoy*
http://trinityatierra.wordpress.com...-planean-para-el-manana-los-fascistas-de-hoy/

El futuro visualizado por los eco-fascistas que claramente están empleando el manido asunto del calentamiento global para atar en corto a la humanidad, es el de ciudades planificadas más parecidas a prisiones de alta tecnología que otra cosa. Las llaman “planeopolis”. 

En el vídeo aquí abajo lanzado y promocionado por el Forum for the Future, podemos ver un poco cuál es el plan que tienen en mente.

Para el 2040, los coches están prohibidos, la comida racionada, existe una abolición total de la agricultura, todo está bajo el control del Estado, los consumidores/ciudadanos emplean unas “tarjetas de calorías” y las carreras y los empleos y profesiones de toda la población son ordenados y planificados desde la graduación por el Estado (por cierto, algo que se ha hecho toda la vida en los sistemas comunistas de todo el mundo, desde Cuba, la URSS o Vietnam).

El plan del futuro, por supuesto, incluye gettos especialmente destinados a los que resistan el ataque, separando a los miembros de las familias en algo que nos recuerda mucho a los gettos nazis de Varsovia y campos de concentración y prisiones al estilo de lo que se empleaban en la Alemania nazi y durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial para la disidencia política y los judíos.

El vídeo se produjo con financiación de corporaciones y gobiernos tales como el Royal Dutch Shell, Bank of America y el Gobierno Británico. En mucho tiempo no se ha visto tan claramente la ideología nazi oculta detrás del llamado “movimiento verde”.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Pcp6ov9Md8U
​


----------



## allseeyingeye (12 Ene 2011)

A mi me interesaria, seguir actualizado respecto al hilo y el tema del presunto topo de los 33 ese.

Desgraciadamente, ya ha habido otros hypas del Bill Ryan, como fue la entrevista al tal Pete Peterson, que genero un revuelo algo menor, pero aun asi muy gordo y luego resulto ser una decepcion global, en buena parte de las oledadas de interesados que bloquearon los servidores de todo cualquier site que siguiera el asunto

Desgraciadamente, los unicos gilipollas que se dieron por satisefechos con la entrevist al tal "Pete Peterson", fueron los "new agies", que solo todo lo pretenden ver en hablando tonterias como "es de luz", o "no es de luz". 

Y que conste que lo digo por Qbec en concreto, que he visto que usa la terminologia  en sus post, pero creo que si se me entiende, en que yo espero cosas algo mas tragables, que no contenidos diseñados para aficionados a la new age californiana, dispuestos a tragarse cualquier mondogada.


----------



## qbeac (12 Ene 2011)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> A mi me interesaria, seguir actualizado respecto al hilo y el tema del presunto topo de los 33 ese.
> 
> Desgraciadamente, ya ha habido otros hypas del Bill Ryan, como fue la entrevista al tal Pete Peterson, que genero un revuelo algo menor, pero aun asi muy gordo y luego resulto ser una decepcion global, en buena parte de las oledadas de interesados que bloquearon los servidores de todo cualquier site que siguiera el asunto
> 
> ...



Buenas, allseeyingeye, te cuento un par de detalles que conozco del asunto:

Yo ya he visto los dos vídeos de Bill Ryan, el primero de 2 horas (la entrevista con Charles) y el segundo de 50 minutos (aclaraciones adicionales de Bill).

Estos temas los están debatiendo ahora mismo en el foro del Proyecto Avalon, y el debate está siendo muy controvertido.

La impresión que tengo, tanto por haber visto los vídeos y haberlos escuchado y demás, como por la explicaciones que está dando Bill Ryan en su foro, es que algo hay de cierto sobre el tema Charles. 

Creo que Charles no lo sabe todo y que algunas cosas que cuenta podrían o ser incorrectas, o estar incompletas, o ser desinformación que le hayan dado a él para usarlo como agene desinformador involuntario.

Pero en cualquiera de los casos, algunas cosas concretas de lo que dice creo que son verdad, y te pongo un ejemplo:

Lo de que la élite está intentando hacerse con el control del monopolio de los alimentos para eliminar a los pequeños agricultores y que les tengamos que comprar a ellos semillas genéticamente modificadas.

*Nada más que con que ese punto sea cierto, ya sería terrorífico.*

Así que por mi parte voy a estar pendiente de cómo se desarrolla el debate en el foro Avalon (el de Bill Ryan) para ver en qué queda la cosa. Además creo que como le están haciendo muchísimas preguntas, él tiene planes de sacar más información y hacer más vídeos explicativos.

Yo por lo pronto le pedido que haya un debate público en el que intervenga más gente bien informada para ver qué hay de cierto o no cierto en lo que cuenta Charles.

Bueno, nos vemos por aquí o por allí. 

Salu2. qbeac.

P.S. Por cierto, mirad esta noticia oficial que corrobora lo que dice Charles sobre el fraude de los GMO (alimentos genéticamente modificados).

Y además, España está involucrada en la movida (posiblemente fraudulenta) del monopolio de los GMO que estarían controlados por las grandes corporaciones como MONSANTO.

*Wikileaks cable revela una conspiración de USA para lanzar una represalia contra las naciones Europeas si se resisten a los GMO (alimentos genéticamente modificados)

Wikileaks cable reveals U.S. conspired to retaliate against European nations if they resisted GMOs
Mike Adams. Natural News. Friday, December 24, 2010*
Wikileaks cable reveals U.S. conspired to retaliate against European nations if they resisted GMOs
Extracto:

Realization #8) *Spain has been a key co-conspirator to push the U.S. GMO agenda.* Much of the conspiring taking place in the EU has been spearheaded by Spain, whose officials met personally with the head of Monsanto to plot their push of GMOs into Europe……….etc.​


----------



## allseeyingeye (12 Ene 2011)

qbeac dijo:


> La impresión que tengo, tanto por haber visto los vídeos y haberlos escuchado y demás, como por la explicaciones que está dando Bill Ryan en su foro, es que algo hay de cierto sobre el tema Charles.
> 
> [/indent]



Hombre, el problema esta, en coge temas que son conocidos por todo el mundo, como el tema del control de los transgenicos, el del control de las fuentes de alimentos, agua y demas, etc... con la mas que posible intencion de cortar el suministro en cualquier momento y pone de rodillas a la base de la piramide

Pero vamos, eso son cosas que ya se saben desde hace añisimos.

Por eso digo, a ver si aportan alguna prueba algo mas tangible, que la mera puesta en escena.

Cualquier avance del tema que vaya surgiendo, sera interesante de seguir


----------



## Vize (12 Ene 2011)

qbeac dijo:


> ...
> 
> Lo de que la élite está intentando hacerse con el control del monopolio de los alimentos para eliminar a los pequeños agricultores y que les tengamos que comprar a ellos semillas genéticamente modificadas.
> 
> ...



eso es cierto y aquí en burbuja estamos todos enterados del asunto y los que no lo están es porque no tienen remedio, no vale la pena perder el tiempo con ellos.
Vale que haya una élite que quiera apoderarse de todos los recursos del planeta, vale que les sobremos unos milloncejos de humanoides, pero me da la impresión que el tal charles soltando unas cuantas verdades, que cualquier persona medianamente informada conoce, quiere dar la impresión que estos 33 son todopoderosos y que nuestra suerte depende de que una parte de ellos se apiade del ganado.

Si no nos los quitamos de encima nosotros , sean 33 o 33mil nadie lo va hacer por nosotros.

Pero por favor no mezcles en esto a la puta federación galáctica.

NADIE VA A VENIR A SALVARNOS


----------



## qbeac (23 Ene 2011)

Hola a todos, 

No sé si sabréis que en el 2008 participó en el foro Above Top Secret (Por Encima del Alto Secreto) un supuesto illuminati que se dedicó a responderle a la gente las preguntas que le iban haciendo, y les contó cómo piensan los de la élite. 

Esa conversación la han traducido a varios idiomas y este es el fichero en inglés (aunque en algún lado también debe estar la versión en castellano). Diálogo con “Mano Oculta” (Hidden Hand):

*Dialogue with "Hidden Hand", Self-Proclaimed Illuminati Insider
by Wes Penre, Illuminati News, Dec 27, 2008*
http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/archivos_pdf/dialogue_hh.pdf​La cuestión es que ahora mismo algo parecido está volviendo a suceder, porque el tal Charles (al que Bill Ryan del Proyecto Camelot le hizo una entrevista y la puso en YouTube el 1-1-11), que dice que representa a los 33 JEFES DEL MUNDO (y ya veremos si eso es verdad o no)... bueno, el caso es que ahora Charles está participando en el foro Avalon para responder las preguntas que la gente le haga, por si le queréis hacer alguna. 

Por cierto, Charles también ha confirmado lo del Proyecto Bluebeam y han estado hablando de ello.

Aquí podéis ver los links al hilo donde Charles está respondiendo la preguntas y la explicación de Bill Ryan:

*23 January 2011 
THE RULERS OF THE WORLD: a new Project Avalon video interview*
Project Avalon 

Further to the huge amount of material referenced below (from 1 January onwards), 'Charles' (posting as Atticus) is now answering questions directly asked by Avalon Forum members. The responses are intriguing, instructive, and may be of immense importance.

His involvement initially started here (see below), and then overnight he started inviting questions starting round about this post. Read on from there. Most of the questions and answers have been carried over to this new thread here. They're still coming as I write this. 

Forgive the spelling errors, and slight dyslexia. This is a highly intelligent man, who has has virtually no formal education. ​


----------



## AssGaper (24 Ene 2011)

Pero vamos a ver, tanta conspiración y tanto Gobierno Mundial Oculto y tal....vale, pero....

LO QUE IMPORTA SABER SI LOS QUE MANDAN EN LA SOMBRA, ¿SON JUDIOS?ienso:

TODO, absolutamente TODO se resume en esta simple pregunta.


----------



## allseeyingeye (24 Ene 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, tanta conspiración y tanto Gobierno Mundial Oculto y tal....vale, pero....
> 
> LO QUE IMPORTA SABER SI LOS QUE MANDAN EN LA SOMBRA, ¿SON JUDIOS?ienso:
> 
> TODO, absolutamente TODO se resume en esta simple pregunta.



En teoria, lo de los judios seria una tema menor, dentro de las nuevas tendencias conspiracioniles.

¿Que serian una especie de secta/pueblo/raza/grupo especializado en la gestion?

Poh faleh.

Pero nunca emanaria de ellos el poder, solo serian un mero grupo de gestores y punto pelota. No los dueños de la finca


----------



## qbeac (24 Ene 2011)

Hola a todos, la conversación pública con Charles (el representante de los supuestos 33 jefes del mundo) está al rojo vivo. Ha habido tal avalancha de gente que el servidor se les está bloqueando y por eso acaban de poner un anuncio dicienco que van a tener que aumentar su capacidad. Mientras tanto, están restringiendo los hilos de Charles sólo para miembros registrados, aunque los visitantes no registrados pueden ver los demás hilos. Esta medida sólo es temporal hasta que arreglen lo del servidor. Este es el mensaje que han puesto: 

In order to ensure the forum is available to our members and guests alike we have moved the bulk of the Charles related threads to a members only sub-forum. This will help reduce load times on the server. The main publicly viewable threads will be updated with new information as it becomes available.

This is a temporary measure until we upgrade our servers to handle the increased load

Thank you for your understanding​
Aquí pondrán los anuncios de qué hilos son los nuevos:

*23 January 2011 
THE RULERS OF THE WORLD: a new Project Avalon video interview*
Project Avalon 

Por mi parte, ayer le pregunté a Charles una serie de preguntas relativas a cuál es la verdadera estructura de poder en el mundo, y ahora estaba pensando en preguntarle más cosas sobre la relación de los 33 con otras razas extraterrestres, como los Annunaki o los grises. 

Esta es la respuesta que me dio ayer Charles. Algunas de esas respuestas me gustaría comentarlas con más detalle porque tienen matices:

Mis preguntas a Charles:

Post #167: Project Avalon Community Forum

Hi Charles, thanks for answering our questions.

Some simple almost yes/no questions:

1) How would you define the nature of the 33?

a) Normal human
b) Special human (enhanced DNA, more intelligent, etc.)
c) Non-human? 

2) Are there different competing factions among the 33? 

3) If so, are those competing factions engaged in a serious internal battle for control, or they just have relatively minor differences of opinion but work together as a cohesive team? 

4) Are the 33 “currently” (in 2011) the most powerful human authority in this planet Earth, or not?

5) Are there other human power structures in this planet capable of confronting or overriding the authority of the 33, or close?

6) Do the 33 have any other type authority above them (overlords, ETs, etc.)?

7) If so, are the overlords of the 33 human or non-human (Service To Self-ETs, etc.)

8) In case the 33 have overlords, do those overlords have any other authority above them?

9) How many layers of structures of authority are you aware of above the 33? Can you at least name them?​Respestas de Charles:

Post #208
Project Avalon Community Forum

1 wiser
2 there is now!
3 they are now!
4 tricky,I'd say know realtime"no"
5 yes
6 no,not in the sense you mean it,they are observed.
7observers ,ET 
9 none​Le hice otra pregunta, pero no sé si me la habrá contestado aún. Era sobre si los 33 podrían seguir controlando este planeta si hubiese un aumento en el nivel de Consciencia de la sociedad, lo que en inglés se diría a higher Level Of Consciousness (LOC).

Lo digo porque yo creo que el problema de este planeta ha sido precisamente que una banda de mafiosos se ha apoderado del control del planeta debido a que ha habido un bajo nivel de conciencia colectiva que lo ha tolerado. Pero si el nivel de conciencia aumentase, a los 33 les resultaría imposible seguir controlando el planeta.

En otras palabras, la gente normal (la gente de a pie) no debería consentir que hubiese tantísima corrupción generalizada en todos los niveles (en política, en economía, en los gobiernos, en las instituciones, y así hasta llegar a la cúpula de la pirámide). Pero si lo consienten, si miran para otro lado, si son pasotas, etc., pues eso es lo que consiguen: una birria de mundo.

Eso significa que la culpa de lo que está pasando no es sólo del gobierno en la sombra (y su corrupción generalizada). Eso sólo es la mitad de la culpa. La otra mitad de la culpa la tiene la infantilidad, inmadurez, irresponsabilidad, y pasotismo de la sociedad que lo consiente.

*Esos que dicen que la culpa la tienen los banksters: NO SEÑOR, la culpa no sólo la tienen los banksters, también la tienen TODOS LOS CIUDADANOS NORMALES Y CORRIENTES que son unos pasotas y egoístas y miedosos e irresponsables y que lo único que les preocupa es su pequeño mundo feliz (y lo demás les da igual) y no hacen nada al respecto.*

¿Cómo se soluciona el problema?

Pues si la sociedad deja de ser inmadura e irresponsable, se despierta, hace algo por evitar ese desaguisado y está a la altura de las circunstancias. Eso haría que los del gobierno en la sombra no pudieran seguir haciendo de las suyas y perderían el poder.

Así que solucionar este problema está en manos de toda la gente corriente, como tú, como yo, como él, etc. Todos podemos hacer algo (nuestro pequeño granito de arena) por solucionar este problema.


----------



## DOOM (24 Ene 2011)

Más Platón y menos Rafapal.


----------



## allseeyingeye (24 Ene 2011)

gracias por el resumen Qbeac, yo ayer me vi la nueva entrevista, casi a si mismo, que se ha hecho el Bill Ryan (LoL)

La verdad que muy interesante tu extracto, las preguntas realizadas y el tema en general

Llevo pensando unos dias, y esta claro que sin duda acabar en fake el tema, pero no obstante, a la vista esta el interes que genera en todos.

En contra de la autenticidad del tal Charles, comentar que me suena que no es el primer presunto "insider" que se pone a largar.

Hay muchisimas posiblidades, de que sea un attention whore de los muchos que habra por internet, luego comento un par de dudas que tengo....


----------



## Remkool (24 Ene 2011)

.



*Es el gobierno sodomizador del deutsche bank :*

gobiernan en moncloa con el visto bueno

del FMI, y de sweet Obamita....

No news !​

.


----------



## qbeac (24 Ene 2011)

Remkool dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sí, Remkool, tienes razón en que el gobierno en la sombra de los banksters le da el visto bueno a los gobiernos marioneta nacionales, tanto en España como en otros países.

¿Pero sabes quién también le está dando el visto bueno al los banksters?

Pues la gente corriente que no hace nada para solucionar la situación, como dije en el otro post:

*¿Esos que dicen que la culpa la tienen los banksters?: 

NO SEÑOR, la culpa no sólo la tienen los banksters, también la tienen TODOS LOS CIUDADANOS NORMALES Y CORRIENTES que son unos pasotas y egoístas y miedosos e irresponsables y que lo único que les preocupa es su pequeño mundo feliz (y lo demás les da igual) y no hacen nada al respecto.*​¿Sabéis qué cosa podemos hacer todos para aportar nuestro granito de arena para solucionar esta situación?

Pues supongo que habrás varias alternativas, pero una de ellas es esta:

Mientras más colaboremos a difundir esta situación para que se despierte la masa crítrica de gente con conciencia, antes se acaba esta locura.

Por ejemplo, qué co*** hace a estas alturas la gente todavía discutiendo de política convencional, si es un timo. Que si Zapatero, que si Rajoy, ¡pero si son todo parte de lo mismo!

Habría que darse una pasadita por todos los foros de política convencional y decirle a la gente que aún está inmersa en el engaño: despertaros ya, hombre, que os están tomando el pelo, y mirad quienes son los verdaderos responsables: la élite y TODOS NOSOTROS los dormidos (y pasotas, inmaudors, egoísta, y demás).

Así que yo os diría a toda la gente con conciencia que hagáis lo posible por difundir esto al MÁXIMO: por e-mail, en los foros de Internet, en la calle, entre vuestra familia, conocidos, en los ayuntamientos, a la policía (habría que denunciar los chemtrails a la guardia civil, por lo menos que se enteren de lo que pasa), etc.... que esto llegue a todos lados. 

Que todos los dormidos cada vez tengan menos excusas para seguir dormidos porque la realidad de lo que está pasando llegue a ser innegable.


----------



## Remkool (24 Ene 2011)

.

Por suepuesto, muy de acuerdo : LA SOCIEDAD CIVIL HA MUERTO.....Y ellos lo saben....


.


----------



## qbeac (25 Ene 2011)

Hola gente, los del Project Avalon ya han arreglado el servidor y ya no se les queda bloqueado.

Ya han vuelto a poner todos los hilos en abierto, para que los pueda ver todo el mundo.

En esta sección del foro es donde están hablando de la entrevista a Charles:

*Entrevista a Charles sobre los 33 supuestos jefes del mundo*
RULERS OF THE WORLD -The CHARLES material

Y este es el hilo en el que Charles está respondiendo las preguntas que le hace la gente. El nick de Charles en ese foro es Atticus.

*Questions for Charles - ONLY!*
Questions for Charles - ONLY!

Charles aún no me ha contestado a la pregunta sobre la posible relación de los 33 con los Annunaki y el Tratado de Anchara.... esperaremos a ver qué responde.


----------



## qbeac (25 Ene 2011)

Hola a todos/as, me gustaría aclarar una cosa para que conste:

Por el momento no sé si el tema Charles va en serio o no. NO LO SÉ.

Por eso tengo mis dudas al respecto: NO LO SÉ.

Sí creo que el tema, en principio, parece interesante, y si fuera real tendría muchas repercusiones. Pero al mismo tiempo hay muchísima polémica al respecto, y por eso en el foro Avalon llevan debatiendo varias semanas si lo de Charles es info o desinfo.

Precisamente estoy siguiendo ese asunto para intentar ver si se puede aclarar en qué queda la cosa: si es verdadero o falso.

De hecho, si lees los posts que he puesto en el foro Avalon, verás que he sido bastante crítico con lo de la entrevista a Charles y con las opiniones de Bill Ryan. 

Es más, les he comentado varias veces que hasta que no aclaren ciertas preguntas clave, este tema no se puede dar por aclarado. 

Y les he dicho que hasta el momento yo personalmente no creo que esas preguntas clave se hayan aclarado aún, sino al contrario, que aún hay muchas preguntas importantes sin responder ni aclarar, y muchos cabos sueltos en toda esa historia de Charles y los 33.

Más aún, le he preguntado a Bill Ryan si estaría dispuesto a tener un debate público con más expertos en la materia (gente honrada, que tendríamos que consensuar entre toda la sociedad) para que entre TODOS intenten dilucidar si lo de Charles es info o desinfo, porque muchos ojos ven más que pocos.

Si todas esas preguntas sin responder quedasen sin reponder adecuadamente, a mí eso no me daría buena espina. Sería un mal síntoma.

Si Bill Ryan se negase a ese debate público con más expertos en la materia, a mi personalmente eso no me daría buena espina. Sería un mal síntoma.

Si lo de Charles es cierto, ni Bill ni Charles deberían tener ningún reparo en debatirlo públicamente con quien sea. Y si lo rechazan, eso también sería un mal síntoma.

Simplemente estoy intentando dilucidar si el tema Charles es info o desinfo.


----------



## allseeyingeye (26 Ene 2011)

muy interesante, a ver como evoluciona el asunto


----------



## qbeac (12 Feb 2011)

Hola a todos/as, bueno, pues resulta que acaban de cerrar una encuesta en el foro del Proyecto Avalon (de Bill Ryan) en relación a la entrevista de Bill a Charles.

Para quienes no lo sepan, Charles es la persona que dice representar a los 33 jefes del mundo (que “dicen” que están por encima de los illuminati). Pero la verdad es que este tema está muy confuso y no está nada claro aún si lo de Charles es verdadero o una especie de estafa. De hecho, lo llevan debatiendo durante casi todo el mes de enero y lo que llevamos de febrero.

El caso es que es un tema muy, muy polémico y la encuesta iba sobre si Charles debería seguir participando en el foro o debería irse, y hay otra encuesta similar que se ha abierto hoy mismo a petición del mismo Charles.

Para más detalles sobre Charles, ver web del Proyecto Camelot aquí:

*Los 33 jefes del mundo. 3 January 2011*
http://projectavalon.net/

Ahora mismo están debatiendo este tema, y si queréis conocer de qué va la cosa, está explicada en estos 3 posts:

*Post #2252 and #2253, pag. 113. They have just closed a new poll*
http://projectavalon.net/forum4/sho...arles-volume-2&p=135107&viewfull=1#post135107
http://projectavalon.net/forum4/sho...arles-volume-2&p=135136&viewfull=1#post135136

*Post #2261, pag. 114. Cierran encuesta en el foro del Proyecto Avalon*
http://projectavalon.net/forum4/sho...arles-volume-2&p=135426&viewfull=1#post135426


----------



## allseeyingeye (12 Feb 2011)

muhihih si quieres resumir, tambien se agracede, de todas formas, intentare leerme el link, si no me muero de sueño antes


----------



## allseeyingeye (12 Feb 2011)

lo siento, no se de que val rollo xD


----------



## qbeac (12 Feb 2011)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> muhihih si quieres resumir, tambien se agracede, de todas formas, intentare leerme el link, si no me muero de sueño antes



Hola allseeyingeye, es que es un poco complicado de explicar, pero si lees los tres posts que he puesto (#2252 and #2253, pag. 113 y #2261, pag. 114), ahí está explicado lo que ha pasado.

Pero bueno, te doy un resumencillo pequeñito:

El tema Charles está resultando ser SUPER polémico, lo llevan debatiendo durante todo el mes de enero y parte de febrero, y no está claro si va en serio o si es un timo de la leche.

Kerry Cassidy opina que podría ser un timo, pero ya digo que aún no está claro.

Entonces eso ha provocado muchas turbulencias en el foro, porque han pasado una serie de cosas, y alguna gente está muy mosqueada y recelosa sobre las verdaderas intenciones de Charles.

Una de las cosas que han pasado es que nos hemos dado cuenta de que Charles elegía arbitrariamente las preguntas que respondía o las que omitía en las sesiones que ha habido para que la gente le haga preguntas. Y parece que ignoraba las preguntas complicadas y respondía las facilonas. 

De esto nos hemos dado cuenta después de mucho observar sus pautas de comportamiento, porque en un foro en el que las páginas van a toda velocidad (cerca de 40 o 50 páginas por sesión en pocas horas), y habiendo tanto ruido de fondo (mucha gente comentando off-topics, etc.), no era tan fácil de captar.

En fin, el caso es que ha llegado un punto en el que una serie de personas se han medio encarado con Charles, se ha planteado si es o no un farsante (que aún no está claro), y hoy mismo Bill Ryan ha abierto una encuesta, a petición de Charles, para que la gente diga si quieren que Charles se quede o se vaya.

Bien, pues la encuesta de Bill tenía, desde mi punto de vista, varios puntos muy débiles (y sospechosos), porque daba muy poco tiempo para votar, sólo hasta este domingo que viene (13-feb-11), y sólo daba 3 opciones y no dejaba que la gente comentase en el hilo de la encuesta, ni tampoco tenía una opción adicional de “none of the above”, por si alguien quería expresar una opinión diferente a las que se daban en la encuesta.

Entonces yo he abierto una encuesta nueva con opciones adicionales y sin fecha de caducidad. Y la gente ha empezado a entrar en esta segunda encuesta y a decir que les gustaba más.

Y acto seguido, en cuestión de 20 minutos, han llegado los moderadores y han cerrado la segunda encuesta.

Lo que subyace en este asunto es si Charles no estará manipulando las cosas o si Bill se habrá dejado engañar, o si en realidad los dos tienen información que aún no nos han contado y por eso hacen lo que hacen, etc.

Y el resto lo he explicado en los links que puse en mi último post.

En fin, que hay una movida de la leche con este tema.


----------



## Nopleravet (12 Feb 2011)

Yep! donde hay que echar el curriculo para pertenecer a ese chachi guay y orgónico nuevo orden mundial?


----------



## qbeac (18 Mar 2011)

*Terremoto-tsunami Japón 11-3-11, ¿natural o provocado? Según Fulford, provocado*

Hola a todo el mundo,

Por favor, se ruega la máxima difusión de esta información, y especialmente entre la gente de Japón (si conocéis a alguien de allí) u otros litorales del mundo. Gracias.

Benjamín Fulford dice que el terremoto-tsunami de Japón (11-marzo-2011, 11-3-11) ha sido provocado de forma artificial.

*Benjamín Fulford’s blog. 11-Marzo-2001 (03/11/2011) *
BenjaminFulford

Boletín Especial: El ataque con terremoto contra Japón se originó en Nuevo México y Nevada (EE.UU.). La línea de la Falla Nuevo Madrid en EE.UU. será el próximo objetivo.

El terrible ataque con arma de terremotos en Japón, que resultó en un tsunami de 10 metros a lo largo de gran parte de la costa de Japón, provino de elementos renegados del gobierno de EE.UU. situados en bases subterráneas en Nuevo México y Nevada, según fuentes del Pentágono y la CIA.

El próximo objetivo será la línea de la Falla Nuevo Madrid en la zona sudoccidental de Estados Unidos, de acuerdo a las amenazas procedentes de la facción Nazi de George Bush (padre) del gobierno de EE.UU.... etc. ​
-----------------

*El ataque illuminati con terremoto contra Tokyo fue desviado, Inglaterra y EEUU son los próximos objetivos*
Benjamin Fulford, 16-Marzo-2011
Illuminati Earthquake attack on Tokyo was deflected, England and the United States are the next target

Breves extractos (recortados):

El ataque con el terremoto y el tsunami en Japón realizado por la cábala corporativa criminal de Washington D.C. tenía la intención de intimidar a la gente del mundo para conseguir su sumisión.... etc.

El ataque del terremoto fue precedido por una serie de coincidencias numéricas muy interesantes.... etc.

[Nota del traductor: Y Benjamín las explica: fecha del terremoto (11-Marzo-2011, o también: 11-3-11), horarios del ataque, horarios de avisos previos en mensajes recibidos por teléfono móvil o e-mail, el número de la magnitud del seísmo (8.9), etc. Para quienes no lo sepan, la élite tiene la costumbre de realizar sus andanzas siguiendo calendarios, horarios, y situaciones basadas en la numerología y la cabalística]

El ataque del terremoto y el tsunami fue originalmente dirigido a Tokyo, pero fue desviado al noroeste de las Islas de Ogasawara.

Si vemos el mapa del tsunami, muestra claramente que no tiene sentido como un desastre natural (...) Todo esto suena muy extraño, pero puede demostrarse científicamente.... etc.

También hay evidencia de conocimiento previo en el Mercado de Valores antes del ataque con terremoto.... etc. 

[Nota del traductor: Y Benjamín explica ciertos movimientos anómalos en el Mercado de Valores, como también sucedió antes del ataque del 11-S]

.... El núcleo duro de la facción Satánica que todavía quiere asesinar a más de 4 billones de personas todavía está lanzando amenazas. Ellos le temen a los arrestos en masa y están amenazando con “partir el planeta por la mitad” si los arrestos se producen.... etc.

Los Satanistas también están intentando exagerar el miedo a la lluvia radiactiva y la fusión nuclear en Japón. Esto es parte de la guerra psicológica por el ataque del terremoto.... etc.

Los Satanistas necesitan una masa crítica de miedo y sentimientos negativos para así poder forzar a las poblaciones a que se sometan a su voluntad y les obedezcan.

La Sociedad del Dragón Blanco [Nota del traductor: es la sociedad a la que representa Benjamín Fulford] insta a todo el mundo a tomar las debidas precauciones basadas en la evidencia científica correcta, pero a evitar el pánico irracional porque eso es exactamente lo que los Satanistas quieren.... etc.

Nos gustaría pedirles a los lectores que encuentren las coordenadas GPS precisas de las distintas instalaciones HAARP y de otras armas de destrucción masiva que todavía estén en manos de la facción Satánica. De este modo la Sociedad del Dragón Blanco podría ofrecerles a los que tienen las armas de destrucción planetaria una oportunidad de proteger vidas. ​
-----------------

Algunos científicos japoneses también están extrañados por este terremoto y dicen que no fue normal.

*Sismólogos y geólogos japoneses tienen dudas sobre el reciente gran terremoto de Japón de magnitud 9 que mató a más de 10.000 personas, y dicen que no fue un fenómeno normal. *
By Pongphon Sarnsamak. The Nation 
Published on March 15, 2011
Scientists puzzled by earthquakes
Matthew: It Should be Obvious to Your Seismologists that Something is Awry - The 2012 Scenario | The 2012 Scenario

Extracto:

“Nadie podía explicar las razones de este extraño fenómeno”, dijo el prominente geofísico japonés Profesor Michio Hashizume, quien dio una conferencia en el Departamento de Geología [Facultad de Ciencia] de la Universidad Chulalongkorn...

Él dijo que estaba sorprendido por este terremoto, por el tamaño de su área de falla, que fue entre 400 kilómetros [de longitud] y 100 kilómetros de anchura.

Más aún, “al menos 7 terremotos de magnitud entre 5 y 7 han ocurrido después del terremoto asesino cercano a Sendai el viernes”, añadió.

“Esta serie de terremotos no son las réplicas del primero. Hasta ahora, nadie ha podido explicar cómo estos pequeños terremotos se relacionan con el terremoto de Sendai”, dijo Machio.

Los terremotos pequeños con una magnitud entre 5 y 7 han ocurrido en diferentes áreas de Japón. Los terremotos no ocurrieron en las áreas adecuadas en las que las réplicas deberían ocurrir. Las réplicas deberían ocurrir dentro de los 100 kilómetros del epicentro del terremoto [principal].

“Esto fue muy extraño. Todo el mundo tiene un dolor de cabeza [por esto]”, dijo... etc. ​
-----------------

*Informe desclasificado: Un arma con bomba para generar tsunamis fue creada en la Segunda Guerra Mundial*
Declassified Report: Tsunami Bomb Weapon Created in WWII
Tsunami bomb NZ's devastating war secret. Saturday Sep 25, 1999
Yahoo! Groups
Tsunami Bomb Weapon

Extractos:

El informe desclasificado del gobierno que aparece en el artículo del periódico de abajo muestra que una bomba para generar tsunamis fue creada como un arma potencial en la Segunda Guerra Mundial en un programa cuyo nombre codificado era Project Seal. 

Link del informe oficial Project Seal: 
http://www.wanttoknow.info/documents/project_seal.pdf

No hay duda de que esta arma para crear tsunamis fue posteriormente desarrollada y perfeccionada durante las siguientes décadas, aunque todos los documentos relacionados con la evolución actual del proyecto están casi con seguridad todavía clasificados. 

Aunque parezca exagerado imaginar que haya habido participación de los militares [en los tusnamis actuales en 2004, 2011, etc.], estos documentos e informes plantean serias dudas sobre el reciente tsunami de Japón y el el tsunami en Indonesia del 26 de diciembre 2004... etc.

*Bomba para crear tsunamis – El desvastador secreto de guerra de Nueva Zelanda*
(By Eugene Bingham. Saturday Sep 25, 1999)
Tsunami bomb NZ's devastating war secret - National - NZ Herald News

Un profesor de la Universidad de Auckland adscrito al Ejército realizó una serie de explosiones bajo el agua provocando mini olas tipo subida de marea en Whangaparaoa en 1944 y 1945.

El trabajo del profesor Thomas Leech fue considerado tan significativo que los jefes de la Defensa de los Estados Unidos dijeron que si el proyecto hubiera sido completado antes del final de la guerra [Segunda Guerra Mundial] podría haber jugado un papel tan eficaz como el de la bomba atómica.

Los detalles de la bomba tsunami, conocida como Proyecto Seal, figuran en los documentos de 53 años de antiguedad publicados por el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores y Comercio.

Los documentos están sellados como "Alto Secreto" y muestran que los militares brintánicos y de EE.UU. estaban ansiosos por que el Proyecto Seal fuese desarrollado también en los años de la posguerra.... etc.

Un ex colega del Profesor Leech, Neil Kirton, le dijo al [periódico] Weekend Herald que los experimentos consistían en colocar un patrón [o rejilla] de explosivos bajo el agua para crear un tsunami.

Explosiones a pequeña escala fueron llevadas a cabo en el Pacífico en las costas de Whangaparaoa, que a su vez estaban controladas por el Ejército. ​
-----------------

A parte de lo grave que ha sido el tsunami en sí mismo, ahora los medios oficiales están intentando exagerar la parte relativa al peligro de contaminación radioactiva, y lo harían, como explicaba Benjamín Fulford en su anterior artículo, para generar miedo irracional en la población y que ésta se vuelva sumisa.

Sin embargo, el científico del MIT Dr. Josef Oehmen, experto en reactores nucleares, explica en el siguiente artículo científico, que es excelente, que aunque sí ha habido averías en la central nuclear de Japón, éstas son relativamente normales y controlables, y que no es cierto que exista ese peligro de contaminación radiactiva que están intentando difundir y acentuar los medios oficiales. 

*Dr. Josef Oehmen: Porqué yo no estoy preocupado sobre los reactores nucleares de Japón. *
Dr. Josef Oehmen: Why I am not Worried about Japan’s Nuclear Reactors.
2011 March 16
Dr. Josef Oehmen: Why I am not Worried about Japan

-----------------

Si leéis los link indicados más arriba, veréis que otras fuentes también opinan que todos estos terremotos, tanto el principal como las supuestas réplicas, son artificiales.

Los ciudadanos de a pie no tenemos medios para verificar si eso será verdad o no, pero sí podemos hacer las siguientes reflexiones.

Según la información que se adjunta más abajo sobre el terremoto de Haití de enero-2010, que Fulford también dijo que fue provocado, lo que sí parece innegable es que ya existe tecnología muy sofisticada capaz de provocar terremotos artificialmente. 

Y no estaríamos hablando sólo del famoso HAARP sino también de otros tipos de tecnología para la modificación del clima, o de tecnología suprimida relacionada con los inventos de Nicola Tesla, o incluso bombas especiales que generan tsunamis.

Muchos ya habréis visto las terribles imágenes del tsunami de Japón: lo ha arrasado todo, casas, terrenos, vehículos, barcos, vida humana, animal y vegetal. ¡Todo!

Muchos también quizás hayáis escuchado cómo están hablando de nubes de lluvia radioactiva, o de tomar pastillas de yoduro de potasio para contrarrestar la radiación, etc. 

[Un inciso: Si no estuviesen suprimiendo la Energía Libre (gratis) tampoco harían falta las centrales nucleares. Al final de este artículo se incluyen varios planos de sistemas de Energía Gratis, incluida una furgoneta que anda sólo con agua y nada de gasolina]

Volviendo al tema que nos ocupa, muchos quizás también conozcáis el siguiente artículo:

*LOS 33 JEFES DEL MUNDO*
el mundo a traves de mis ojos: LOS 33 JEFES DEL MUNDO

Breve sinopsis del artículo: 

La estructura de poder del mundo no es la que pensábamos: unas masas gobernadas por instituciones políticas y económicas visibles. 

Esa estructura es falsa, pues por encima del poder visible existe otro escalón de poder invisible llamado “la élite” o el “gobierno en la sombra”, que son quienes realmente mandan y controlan a los políticos visibles (de cualquier signo, derechas, izquierdas, centro, verdes, etc.) como si de marionetas se tratase. 

La existencia del gobierno en la sombra está MUY bien documentada (Ej: buscad vídeos de Alex Jones, Paul Hellyer, Daniel Estulín sobre el Club Bilderberg, etc.).

La estructura de poder real tiene forma de pirámide, y la élite está en la cúspide y controla las capas inferiores, incluidas las sociedades secretas (masonería, Skull & Bones, illuminati, etc.) y demás instituciones de poder.

La élite funciona como una banda mafiosa (roba, miente, censura, coacciona, elimina, etc.), y sus miembros son los verdaderos presuntos responsables de, por ejemplo: 

Provocar guerras innecesarias para luego lucrarse con la venta de armas y droga, pues controlan el Complejo Industrial Militar de USA y mucho más; provocar auto-atentados (11-S, 11-M, 7-J, etc.), también llamados “Operaciones Bandera Falsa”, para intimidar a las masas y que éstas consientan las guerras y la adopción de medidas represivas: más controles policiales, escáner en los aeropuertos, etc., que serían innecesarias sin la existencia de la élite en primer lugar.

La élite también es la que controla los medios oficiales de des-información (TV, prensa, radio, revistas, etc.) para controlar la info que reciben las masas a diario y mantenerlas engañadas, dormidas, obedientes, sumisas y pasivas; la élite es la que controla el sistema financiero (bancos centrales, emisión del dinero, etc.) llamado “banca fraccional” y basado en dinero fiduciario (no respaldado por oro), que es un fraude monumental, es usura pura y dura.

La élite es la que ha provocado la crisis económica actual, y esto está MUY bien documentado; lo explica, por ejemplo, Catherine Austin Fitts que fue Ministra de Vivienda en USA (buscad en YouTube su vídeo “The Looting Of America”, “El robo de América”); la élite es la que controla el monopolio de la energía del petróleo y suprime la Energía Libre (gratuita) para obligarnos a comprarles gasolina y convertirnos en sus clientes-esclavos eternos; la élite es la que controla la industria farmacéutica y nos envenena con medicamentos o vacunas innecesarias, y la que nos fumiga con chemtrails, y un largo etcétera. ​
-----------------

Para más detalles sobre el gobierno en la sombra y sobre sus planes de aquí al 2012 y después, planes que ellos mismos denominan “La Misión Anglosajona”, se recomiendan los 6 primeros posts de la página 1 de este hilo:

*Misión Anglosajona: ¿Qué planea el gobierno en la sombra para el 2012 y después? *
Ver tema - Misin Anglosajona: Qu planea el gobierno en la sombra para el 2012 y despus? :: ZonaForo de MERISTATION

-----------------

Por tanto, con terremotos artificiales o sin ellos, está claro que algo no va nada bien en este planeta Tierra.

También está claro que si estamos gobernados por una banda de mafiosos (élite), y si ya existe la tecnología para provocar terremotos y tsunamis, esa combinación es explosiva, porque tanto si los recientes terremotos han sido naturales o provocados, seguiremos teniendo *la duda* de qué ha pasado en este caso, y además seguiremos teniendo *el riesgo* de que ahora o en cualquier otro momento los mafiosos decidan utilizar esas armas criminales.

En base a toda esta información, quizás deberíamos plantearnos lo siguiente:

Parece que está bastante claro que este mundo está enfermo, porque está siendo gobernado por una banda mafiosa que controla a unas masas desinformadas, dormidas, atemorizadas, sumisas y pasivas que, directa o indirectamente, están tolerando lo que está pasando.

Pero ahora supongamos que llega un hada madrina y con su varita mágica hace ¡plim!, y hace desaparecer de golpe a la élite mafiosa.

Si nada más cambiase en el mundo, ¿qué pasaría? 

Respuesta: que los mafiosos desaparecidos serían reemplazados por otros mafiosos de igual calibre que ocuparían su lugar. 

Y todo seguiría igual: ¡Muy mal!

Ahora supongamos que el hada madrina vuelve a hacer ¡plim! con su varita mágica, pero esta vez son todos los seres humanos actuales los que desaparecemos y somos reemplazados por seres extraterrestres de un altísimo nivel de conciencia: responsables, maduros, valientes, generosos, altruistas, que no van siempre a su bola sino que se preocupan por el bien común y no sólo por su pequeño mundo feliz, etc.

¿Qué pasaría entonces?

Respuesta: que los mafiosos no podrían controlar este planeta ni un minuto más, porque los seres de un alto nivel de conciencia no se lo permitirían.

Esa última es la clave y la solución: que aumente el nivel de conciencia colectiva, empezando por uno/a mismo/a.​

*Moraleja: *

No es nada saludable acostumbrarse a vivir en un mundo profundamente enfermo. Tarde o temprano, la enfermedad o sus consecuencias nos pueden salpicar a cualquiera.

La élite mafiosa y las masas de un bajo nivel de conciencia son dos caras de la misma moneda: se atraen mutuamente, no pueden existir la una sin la otra.

Por consiguiente, que el mundo se cure depende de todos nosotros, de que nos curemos individualmente, nos informemos, nos despertemos, maduremos y actuemos.

¿Quieres que el mundo se sane? ¿Quieres un mundo mejor?

*Pues depende de ti, y de mi, y de él, y de ellos, y de todos nosotros/as.

Aportemos nuestros pequeños granitos de arena. 

Difundamos esta información todo lo posible.

Difundámosla por e-mail, web, en la calle, etc., y entre nuestros familiares, amigos, conocidos, autoridades (policía, militares, etc.) y demás gente de alto nivel con capacidad de actuar, etc. *​

*Un buen consejo: *

Pasad de la política oficial y de la televisión (y demás medios oficiales, periódicos, etc.), ambas cosas son juegos de despiste y hábiles instrumentos para hipnotizarnos, engañarnos, atontarnos, y controlar nuestras mentes, y ambas mienten más que hablan.​

*Una buena idea sobre cómo ayudar: *

*¡ La unión hace la fuerza ! * Por eso sigamos el ejemplo de los búfalos de este vídeo, y ya veréis porqué tiene casi 60 millones de visitas:

*Batalla en el Parque Kruger. Búfalos versus leones. *
(Battle at Kruger. Buffalos versus lions). 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LU8DDYz68kM​
Para más detalles sobre cómo se generan los terremotos:


*Terremoto Haití, ¿natural o provocado? *

Hola a todos, ¿qué opináis, ha sido el terremoto de Haití un suceso natural o algo provocado artificialmente? 

La primera pregunta que habría que hacerse es: ¿Es posible provocar un terremoto de forma artificial? 

William Cohen, ex Secretario de Defensa de USA, dice que sí:
(Bio de Cohen en wiki: William Cohen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)

*Conferencia de William Cohen sobre terrorismo (armas sísmicas, etc.), Universidad de Georgia, Athens. April 28, 1997*
(DoD. Terrorism, Weapons of Mass Destruction, and U.S. Strategy)
COHEN ADDRESS 4/28 AT CONFERENCE ON TERRORISM Terrorism, Weapons of Mass Destruction, and U.S. Strategy Sam Nunn Policy Forum April 28, 1997 University of Georgia, Athens, Georgia.

William Cohen (1997): “... Otros incluso están ocupados en un tipo de eco-terrorismo mediante el cual pueden alterar el clima, *provocar terremotos, * activar volcanes, de forma remota *mediante el uso de ondas electromagnéticas. *

Así que hay muchas mentes ingeniosas por ahí que están trabajando para encontrar maneras de provocar terror a otras naciones. Esto es real, y esa es la razón por la que tenemos que intensificar nuestros esfuerzos, y por eso esto es tan importante ...” ​
-----------------

(Nota: por si alguien no conoce el link anterior, Federation of American Scientists, es de la “Federación de Científicos Americanos” (Federation of American Scientists), que está avalada por 84 Premios Nobel y fue la que desarrolló la primera bomba atómica y el Proyecto Manhattan)

Y esto dice Benjamín Fulford sobre el terremoto de Haití:

Benjamín Fulford blog
BenjaminFulford

Fulford (14-ene-2010): *El reciente terremoto de Haití fue causado por una máquina de terremotos con ayuda de la tecnología desarrollada por Nicola Tesla, de acuerdo al MI6* [Servicios de Inteligencia Británicos]. (...) El ataque a Haití fue una respuesta de la facción Nazi/Bush al actual estrangulamiento de sus activos financieros, según esas fuentes.

Fulford (18-ene-2010): Fuentes independientes también informan que no se espera que Bill Clinton y la mayoría de los Bush duren mucho tiempo debido a su cruel y cínica *utilización de un arma de terremotos contra Haití. *

Fulford (22-ene-2010): Por eso [por el terremoto] el anuncio de un *nuevo sistema financiero* que nos prometieron ha sido retrasado. ​
-----------------

Nota: Para quienes no le conozcan, Benjamín Fulford es un periodista canadiense afincado en Japón y uno de los principales expertos en el tema de la élite (*1). Fue jefe de redacción de la revista Forbes (la de los más ricos del mundo) para la zona Asia-Pacífico durante 8 años (del 1998 al 2005), ha entrevistado a la gente más rica y poderosa del mundo y tiene contactos al más alto nivel dentro del gobierno en la sombra (illuminati, Club Bilderberg, Comité de los 300, etc.).

(*1) La élite es la misma mafia criminal que, presuntamente, realizó el auto-atentado del 11-S (+ 11-M y 7-J), la que controla los *MEDIOS OFICIALES DE DESINFORMACIÓN MASIVA* (TV, periódicos, radio, revistas, etc.), la emisión del dinero y los bancos centrales (Reserva Federal, Banco de Inglaterra, etc.), el petróleo, la industria farmacéutica, la medicina oficial y la OMS, los autores del timo de la falsa pandemia de la gripe porcina, los que han provocado artificialmente la crisis económica, etc., etc., etc. 

-----------------

Entonces, ¿es cierto lo que dice Fulford sobre el terremoto de Haití? 

Las personas de a pie no tenemos medios para verificarlo, pero como veremos a continuación (ver vídeo sobre tecnología HAARP), parece ser que sí es posible provocar terremotos artificialmente. Así que, sabiendo cómo se las gasta la élite (son una banda de mafiosos criminales), no sería de extrañar que en este caso hayan provocado el terremoto de Haití. 

No obstante, ya se verá si esta vez han sido ellos o no.

¿Cómo se puede provocar un terremoto?

Parece ser que hay diversas formas de hacerlo. Benjamín Fulford explica muy bien una de ellas en este vídeo de 10 minutos * (altamente recomendado): *

*FULFORD Contra HAARP 
(subtítulos castellano. 10 min.) *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSQRA6QJjmM

Breve extracto:

Fulford dice: El año pasado (2008) me enfrenté [NT: lo entrevistó] a *Heizo Takenaka, antiguo Ministro de Finanzas de Japón, * sobre porqué le había dado el control del sistema financiero japonés a un grupo de oligarcas americanos y europeos. 

Él y su enviado me dijeron que fue porque *Japón había sido amenazado por una máquina de provocar terremotos. * No me lo creí en aquel momento. Sin embargo, cuando empecé a exponer algunas de sus obras, fui informado por la policía de seguridad japonesa, que debido a lo que yo había dicho en sitios como Rense.com, que *la ciudad de Nigata iba a ser golpeada por un terremoto.

Dos días después, el mayor reactor nuclear de Japón, fue el epicentro exacto de dos terremotos, ambos de magnitud 6.8. *

Eso era demasiada coincidencia para mí. Así que empecé a investigar y descubrí HAARP, y me di cuenta de que realmente saben cómo crear terremotos, y lo hacen mediante... etc. 

(Nota: se recomienda ver la explicación completa del vídeo) 

(...)

Brook Agnew, experto en detección de pozos petrolíferos, explica: 

En 1983 hice tomografía de radio con 30 watios [NT: mucho menos que una típica bombilla de 100 watios] buscando petróleo en el suelo [en roca]. Encontré 26 pozos de petróleo en 9 estados (USA) con un acierto del 100% (...) 

HAARP usa mil millones de watios emitidos a la ionosfera (...) Imaginaros estas cuerdas del piano como capas de la tierra. Cada una tiene su propia frecuencia [de vibración natural]. Lo que solíamos hacer era emitir ondas de radio en el suelo y eso haría vibrar el suelo como las cuerdas de un piano. 

Podíamos conseguir de vuelta un sonido como [la nota Doooo...], y diríamos: “eso es gas natural”. O un sonido como [la nota Laaaa...], y diríamos: “eso es petróleo.”

Éramos capaces de identificar cada frecuencia [correspondiente a cada material], y lo conseguimos sólo con 30 watios de energía de radio.

Si haces esto con mil millones de watios [lo que tiene HAARP], las vibraciones son tan violentas, que el piano entero temblaría. De hecho, la casa entera temblaría. *De hecho, las vibraciones pueden ser tan severas bajo tierra que incluso podrían causar un terremoto. * ​ 
-----------------

Como veis, si esto es cierto, la situación no es grave sino gravísima.

¿Cuánta gente ha muerto ya en Haití? 100.000... 200.000 personas...??? 

Seguir tolerando pasivamente esta situación o no hacer nada al respecto puede suponer colaboración o complicidad, por acción u omisión, en este genocidio.

Un par de preguntas: 

¿Porqué no está saliendo esta info en la TV? ¿Y porqué, sin embargo, la TV habla, día sí día no, de Cristiano Ronaldo, Angelina, Tiger Woods, etc.? ¿Estará quizás la TV intentando distraer la atención de la gente para que siga dormida y pasiva? 

¡Por supuesto que sí! 

¿Sabéis quiénes son los dueños de la TV? Una pista: Rothsch... Rockef... Club Bilderb...

La TV está diseñada deliberadamente (por el Instituto Tavistock & Co., que son expertos en lavado de cerebro y control mental de masas) para que la gente sufra y se lamente (así bajan sus vibraciones) pero no haga nada al respecto.

“Todo lo que se necesita para el triunfo del mal es que los hombres de bien no hagan nada.”
(Edmund Burke)

“El mundo es un lugar peligroso donde vivir, no por la gente que es malvada, sino por la gente que no hace nada al respecto”
(Albert Einstein)

“Aquel que acepta de forma pasiva el mal está tan envuelto en él como el que ayuda a perpetrarlo. Aquel que acepta el mal sin protestar, realmente está cooperando con él.”
(Martin Luther King) ​ 
-----------------

*Por favor, se ruega la máxima difusión de esta información. *

Saludos.


P.D. Info adicional sobre cómo producir terremotos artificialmente. 

Por lo que cuentan Cohen, Fulford, etc., parece ser que hay diversas formas de hacerlo (Ej: HAARP, ondas electromagnéticas, tecnología Tesla, explosión nuclear, etc.), y algunas de ellas se basan en el fenómeno llamado “resonancia”. Veámoslo con más detenimiento. 

*Resonancia (wikipedia) *
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resonancia_(mecánica)

La resonancia es un fenómeno que se produce cuando un cuerpo capaz de vibrar es sometido a la acción de una fuerza periódica, cuyo periodo de vibración coincide con el periodo de vibración característico de dicho cuerpo. ​
-----------------

Dicho de otro modo, se necesitan dos cosas: 

a) Un objeto capaz de vibrar (Ej: copa de cristal, cuerda de guitarra o piano, rocas del subsuelo, etc.) 

b) Una fuerza “periódica” (Ej: que actúe por pulsos, toc, toc, toc, toc, toc...), ya sea inducida de forma mecánica, electromagnética, por el viento, etc., y que mueva cíclicamente el objeto que vibra.​
En tal caso, si las vibraciones de a y b coinciden (mismo período o frecuencia, ciclos, pulsos por segundo, hercios), entonces se produce el fenómeno de resonancia: la vibración del objeto aumenta más y más y más, sacudiéndolo violentamente, hasta que, si se supera la resistencia del material, se puede romper la copa, las rocas, un gran puente, etc. 

*Resonancia (wikipedia) *
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resonancia_(mecánica)

... En estas circunstancias el cuerpo vibra, aumentando de forma progresiva la amplitud del movimiento tras cada una de las actuaciones sucesivas de la fuerza.

*Este efecto puede ser destructivo en algunos materiales rígidos como el vaso que se rompe cuando una soprano canta* y alcanza y sostiene la frecuencia de resonancia del mismo. Por la misma razón, no se permite el paso por puentes de tropas marcando el paso, ya que pueden entrar en resonancia y derrumbarse. ​
-----------------

En un informe de 1996 de las Fuerzas Aéreas de USA, admiten la posibilidad de las armas para provocar terremotos:

*US Air Force AF 2025 Final Report. 1996.
Informe para el Jefe del Estado Mayor de la Fuerza Aérea USA*
Air Force 2025 Home Page
Earthquake Weapon.
(Esto también lo explica Michel Chossudovsky): 
http://www.globalresearch.ca/articles/haarpecologist.pdf
HAARP

Technology Abstract Title: *Arma de Terremotos (En inglés: Earthquake Weapon) *

De******ion: Arma de ultrasonidos o acústica para destruir carreteras, edificios, puentes. El arma generará una muy fuerte onda acústica que causará que la estructura entre en resonancia, y por eso la destruye (En inglés: Ultrasonic or acoustic weapon to destroy runways, buildings, bridges. Weapon will generate a very strong acoustic wave that causes structures to resonate, and thereby destroy them.) ​
-----------------

A continuación otro artículo muy interesante citado por el Teniente Coronel USA y PhD Tom Bearden. Curriculum de Bearden: PhD, MS (Ingeniería Nuclear), BS (matemáticas - minor Ingeniería Eléctrica):
Powers of Longitudinal Wave Interferometers

El poder de los interferómetros de ondas longitudinales

10.- *Causar terremotos a distancia* en una zona de falla distante a base de depositar energía en las rocas, incrementando el estrés de las placas hasta que se produce el deslizamiento en la falla. ​ 
-----------------

Según Benjamín Fulford, existe un tratado de no agresión con armas de terremotos entre USA-URSS:

*Benjamin Fulford on Rense - JANUARY 27 2010 #1*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-vdhv-1N8A

Min. 6:45. Rense dice: [hace poco] tuve una entrevista de dos horas con Leuren Moret sobre *la tremenda cantidad de oro y petróleo que hay en Haití, * y cómo el ejército USA estaba preparándose en aquel momento [justo antes del terremoto], el Comando Sur estaba en total estado de preparación, y listo para ir [a Haití]. Tú sabes, está todo ahí, lo único que tienes que hacer es buscar las piezas y están todas ahí (...) 

Min. 7:15. Fulford dice: ... esta es información disponible de forma pública: *USA y la URSS firmaron un acuerdo internacional en los años 70 para no atacarse el uno al otro con armas para provocar terremotos. * ​
-----------------

¿Habéis visto alguna vez una cantante de ópera rompiendo una copa de cristal con su voz? Aquí tenéis un ejemplo:

*Ainhoa Arteta rompe copa de cristal cantando*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKvzTYQkeDE

*Otro ejemplo de copa rota con sonido: *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJhGvU2sGGs

¿Por qué se rompe la copa con el sonido? 

Respuesta: por el efecto de “resonancia” que está muy bien explicado aquí:

*Frecuencia de resonancia*
CPI (Curioso pero inútil): Resonancia

Os doy un mini resumen del link anterior:

Imaginaros un columpio moviéndose de lado a lado. Para alcanzar la frecuencia de resonancia hay que darle pequeños empujoncitos al columpio, pero siempre justo cuando se empieza a alejar de ti (no cuando viene hacia ti, porque si no, lo terminas parando), para que de ese modo los vaivenes sean cada vez más grandes. A eso se le llama efecto de resonancia entre tus empujoncitos (fuerza cíclica) y la frecuencia de vaivén del columpio.

Experimento casero: tomad 3 copas (o vasos) de cristal de distinto tamaño y forma, ponedlas encima de la mesa y darles unos leves golpecitos con una cuchara metálica. Notaréis que cada copa vibra con un sonido distinto (nota distinta, vibración distinta, hercios = ciclos por segundo), que es la frecuencia “natural” de vibración de ese objeto y material (idem para las cuerdas de un piano o guitarra).

Otro ejemplo: El punte colgante de Takoma (USA) se derrumbó completamente en 1940 debido a una brisa de viento que produjo un efecto de resonancia. El puente empezó a balancearse cada vez más y más y más, hasta que se rompió y se desplomó (ver vídeo en link anterior). 

*Vídeo del puente de Tacoma temblando y colapsando
Tacoma Narrows Bridge Collapse "Gallopin' Gertie"*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-zczJXSxnw

*Puente de Tacoma que se derrumbó en 1940 por el viento*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tacoma_Narrows_Bridge_(1940)

(Nota aclaratoria: ha habido alguna controversia sobre si lo del puente de Tacoma fue o no resonancia. En el siguiente link se analiza cuál fue la causa de la fuerza periódica, pues para generarla intervinieron efectos aerodinámicos del viento y de la geometría del puente: o bien el efecto “vórtice de Karman” (turbulencias que hacen ondear una bandera), o bien el efecto “temblor torsional” (flutter: turbulencias debidas a una inapropiada sección del puente). En cualquier caso y según este artículo (y personalmente opino lo mismo), en términos generales puede considerarse un efecto de resonancia. Ver pág. 122 de este link:
http://www.ketchum.org/billah/Billah-Scanlan.pdf )

Otro ejemplo: Los neumáticos de un coche, al gastarse, suelen vibrar un poco. Pero hay una determinada velocidad (Ej: 110 km/h) a la que vibran muchísimo, porque justo a esa velocidad vibran a la misma frecuencia que los amortiguadores gastados. Para evitar este efecto de resonancia entre neumáticos-amortiguadores, basta con frenar un poco o acelerar un poco, y así “romperás” (o escaparás de) la resonancia y las fuertes vibraciones desaparecerán. 

Todo esto está mejor explicado en el penúltimo link.

Más información:

A continuación la opinión de Rafael López Guerrero sobre el terremoto de Haití. Pero antes, unos breves datos sobre Rafael LG: es un genio, fue uno de los que trajeron Internet a España (Infovía), es Ingeniero Superior de Telecomunicaciones, ha inventado un sistema para difundir Internet sin cable mediante ondas de radio, de modo que te puedas conectar en cualquier punto del mundo: en ciudades, en el campo, en la montaña, etc. Se despertó del engaño masivo cuando los bancos españoles (Ej: Banco de Santander, etc.) le negaron la ayuda financiera para desarrollar ese proyecto (porque entonces ya no podrían aspirar a controlar Internet).

Esto dice Rafael López Guerrero sobre el terremoto de Haití:

*La clave de profundidad del terremoto de Haití. Enero-10. *
Reflexiones sobre el Terremoto de Haití:La clave de profundidad del terremoto de Haití. « Misterios de la Astrofísica.

Rafael Palacios (autor del periódico “El Jaque Mate”) está publicando las noticias sobre el terremoto de Haití:

*Tecnología HAARP para provocar terremotos. Enero-10.
(vídeos de HAARP altamente recomendados) *
Desmentida: Hugo Rafael Chávez Frías acusa a Estados Unidos de provocar el terremoto de Haití at Rafapal Periodismo para Mentes Galacticas

*Los rusos avisan de que Estados Unidos prepara un gran terremoto sobre Irán (Chávez sí lo dijo)
January 22nd, 2010*
Los rusos avisan de que Estados Unidos prepara un gran terremoto sobre Irán (Chávez sí lo dijo) at Rafapal Periodismo para Mentes Galacticas

Se viven momentos de extremada tensión en el Planeta.

El ya mítico informe de la no menos mítica Sorcha Faal cada día nos queda más cercano pues ya está citando las informaciones que la web hermana Starviewer está proporcionando.

En esta ocasión, incorpora los datos de las fuerzas rusas del espacio que vigilan HAARP para afirmar que Estados Unidos se dispone a derrocar el régimen iraní por medio de un gran terremoto. Ello, no contentos con haber ocasionado 200.000 muertes y un número casi incontable de réplicas alrededor del mundo, incluidas 600 en la caldera del volcán de Yellowstone.

Si ayer yo mismo desmentía que Chávez hubiera hablado de HAARP aludiendo al terremoto, tras ver una información venezolana, hoy tanto Rusia Today como Digital Journal afirman que sí lo hizo (estaría bien que algún seguidor de Vive TV nos pudiera confirmar este extremo).

Ayer estuve con Rafa López Guerrero y me confirmó que la noticia sobre el terremoto en su página la vieron 40 millones de personas. ​
-----------------

La siguiente noticia es una excelente recopilación de info sobre el terremoto de Haití:

*Chavez y la Flota Rusa: USA usó “Arma de Terremotos” en Haití. Kurt Nimmo. Infowars.com. January 24, 2010*
(Chavez and the Russian Fleet: U.S. Used “Earthquake Weapon” On Haiti)
Chavez and the Russian Fleet: U.S. Used

La siguiente noticia también aporta datos muy interesantes sobre este tema: 

*Michel Chossudovsky, de Global Research de Canadá, * explica que justo antes del terremoto de Haití, USA estaba realizando simulacros de catástrofe en Haití. ¡Qué casualidad! Además, curiosamente, ese es el mismo y sospechoso patrón o modus operandi que se produjo también en el 11-S, el 7-J, etc.
2010-01-21
A Haiti Disaster Relief Scenario Was Envisaged by the US Military One Day Before the Earthquake

-----------------

*ENERGÍA GRATIS O LIBRE*

Aquí van varios planos e instrucciones de sistemas de Energía Gratis, y si habéis leído el artículo completo, ya sabéis porqué la élite la está suprimiendo.

El siguiente es un ejemplo (de los muchos que hay) de una furgoneta que anda sólo con agua (agua al 100%) y sin nada de gasolina. Estas cosas las están desarrollando inventores independientes, pero los gobiernos las bloquean.

*Furgoneta Dodge 2004 anda con agua al 100%
2004 Dodge Pickup Runs on 100% Water*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Py8QYt54EpE

*Planos gratuitos de ese sistema de energía gratis*
Hydrogen Hog | Future Energy Concepts
Q&A with Fred about his truck that runs on water
Directory: Hydrogen Hog by Future Energy Concepts, Inc. - PESWiki.

*La eficiencia del HHO probada en Silverstone*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcCmH0a9MN4

*El inventor Paul Pantone ofrece gratuitamente sus planos de energía gratis*
Paul Pantone's comments About GEET FREE PLANS
Paul Pantone gives for free to the world his plans to build the Pantone motor
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXrHLNRmCOk

*Instrucciones detalladas del sistema de motor Pantone*
Detailed instructions to build the Pantone motor
http://www.panaceauniversity.org/GEET fuel procesor.pdf

Para más sistemas similares, buscad en YouTube: Free Energy, Energía Gratis o Libre, etc.


----------



## qbeac (19 Mar 2011)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN TERREMOTO JAPÓN. 19-mar-11*

Hola a todos, recordad que es importante difundir esta info todo lo posible. Gracias.

Benjamín Fulford acaba de poner dos vídeos en su blog en los que explica de forma resumida la situación de Japón y del mundo en general. Estos son los vídeos:

*Benjamín Fulford blog. 03/19/2011
Here are links to two new U-tube videos of mine:　昨日収録した映像です*
BenjaminFulford

*緊急特番・東日本関東大震災の真相は！？①*
(en inglés)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crP9PqlPnD0

*緊急特番・東日本関東大震災の真相は！？②*
(en inglés)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FuJrQK6TJ4

Los dos vídeos están en inglés, pero resumo algunas cosas interesantes que dice:

- Según Benjamín, el terremoto-tsunami de Japón (3-mar-11, 11-3-11) ha sido causado por un arma de terremotos en la que usan bombas atómicas colocadas en el fondo del mar (Nota: esto es coherente con la noticia del “Project Seal” para generar tsunamis artificialmente).

- Según Benjamín, los daños a las centrales nucleares pretendían, entre otras cosas, intentar camuflar o justificar la radiación nuclear proveniente de las bombas atómicas.

- Según Benjamín, en estos momentos está habiendo una dura lucha entre una coalición de gente honrada de altísimo nivel y la facción corrupta del gobierno en la sombra. Los “buenos” están intentando neutralizar a los corruptos, y quizás estemos asistiendo a las últimas escaramuzas de una guerra interna que se lleva desarrollando desde hace muchos años y que estaría a punto de concluir con victoria para los “buenos” (Nota: ojalá tengan razón).

- Según Benjamín, si logran neutralizar a la cábala oscura se va a liberar de forma ordenada la Energía Gratis (o libre), y como la energía supone alrededor del 70% del coste de casi todos los productos, eso supondría un subidón gigantesco en el nivel de vida de casi toda la población.

- En este otro vídeo Benjamín Cuenta lo siguiente:

*Benjamín Fulford entrevistado por Kerry Cassidy. March 16, 2011*
Project Camelot Whistleblower Radio Show
Dr. John Waterman & Benjamin Fulford: update on Japan and earth changes
http://www.americanfreedomradio.com/archive/Project-Camelot-32k-031611.mp3

Min. 110. Bejamin explica (transcripción no textual): En los años 60 había un movimiento a nivel internacional para neutralizar a la cábala corrupta (la élite), y estaba compuesto por gente del más alto nivel que incluía a John F. Kennedy, Presidente Suharto de Indonsia, Ferdinand Marcos de Filipinas, el Sha de Irán-Persia, y la idea era cambiar el sistema financiero respaldándolo con oro, pero lo que pasó fue lo que ya sabemos: a JFK lo mataron, Suharto fue depuesto, Marcos y el Sha neutralizados, etc.​
- Según otro autor (Golden Wolf), el ataque del terremoto-tsunami iba dirigido contra Japón por las siguientes razones: 

http://stevebeckow.com/accountability/weather-warfare/golden-wolf-japanese-quake-manmade/

1) Para desviar la atención de las manipulaciones financieras de la cábala de USA.
2) Para castigar a Japón por no permitir los intentos de la cábala por controlar el sistema monetario de Japón.
3) Para detener el creciente apoyo de Japón a la verdad del 11-S
4) Para hacer descarrillar los proyectos de Japón de desarrollar el coche de agua, motores y generadores magnéticos, etc.

Original en inglés:

(1) To deflect attention from American cabalistic financial manipulations.
(2) To punish Japan for not permitting the cabal’s attempts to take over the Japanese monetary system.
(3) To end growing Japanese support for 9/11 truth.
(4) To capsize Japanese inroads into water cars, magnetic generators, magnetic engines, etc. ​
-----------------------------

Nota para todos/as: lo que no entiendo es cómo hay gente que todavía pierde el tiempo con la política convencional (la visible de la TV y periódicos): que si Cataluña, el País Vasco, ETA, Zapatero, Rajoy, etc. ¿No os dais cuenta de que es una tomadura de pelo? 

Quienes realmente mandan son los de la élite, Zapateros-Rajoys sólo hacen el paripé como actores de teatro. Hasta que no se arreste a los de la élite, lo demás sólo es un juego de despiste.


----------



## qbeac (21 Mar 2011)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN TERREMOTO JAPÓN. 21-mar-11*

Benjamín Fulford vuelve a explicar que el reciente terremoto de Japón (11-3-11) ha sido provocado por bombas atómicas taladradas en el fondo del océano cerca de las costas de Japón.

Le traduzco la introducción de su artículo semanal que ha salido hoy mismo (21-mar-11)

*Fuerzas y tropas de ocupación de USA huyen de Japón, sus lacayos huyen de Tokyo
March 21, 2011*
US troops and occupation forces flee Japan, their lackeys flee Tokyo

Introducción del artículo:

Las fuerzas de ocupación de Estados Unidos en Japón están poniendo en escena una importante derrota estratégica porque saben que el establishment de defensa japonés sabe que fueron elementos de los militares de EE.UU. los que provocaron el ataque del tsunami el 11 de marzo (311) contra Japón. 

Este ataque utilizó armas nucleares perforadas en el fondo del mar por submarinos y no [fue] HAARP, según altas fuentes del Pentágono. 

Además, hace cuatro meses ellos [los atacantes] anularon a las autoridades japonesas y colocaron plutonio mortal en el reactor número 3 de Fukushima, de acuerdo con el gobernador de la prefectura de Fukushima. 

Esto fue para conseguir un encubrimiento de la [contaminación] nuclear del ataque atómico del fondo marino, según fuentes del Pentágono. Huelga decir que los cabecillas de este ataque están ahora escondiéndose y saben que van a ser encontrados.........etc.

[Nota: el artículo completo es bastante más largo] ​
-------------------------------

Por cierto, veo que sigue habiendo alguna gente que aún tiene dudas de la existencia del gobierno en la sombra.

A esas personas les diría que si quieren despejar esas dudas, lean detenidamente la info de la página 1 de este hilo, y especialmente los posts del 1 al 7.


----------



## qbeac (22 Mar 2011)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN TERREMOTO JAPÓN. 22-mar-11*

Hola a todo el mundo,

Esta noticia es de la máxima importancia. Se ruega su máxima difusión. Gracias.

*La científico Leuren Moret (experta en radiación nuclear) dice que el terremoto y el “accidente” nuclear de Japón son ataques con armas de guerra tectónicas*

Scientist Leuren Moret Japan earthquake and nuclear "accident" are tectonic nuclear warfare

YouTube video interview with Leuren Moret and Alfred Webre
(66 minutes)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WxmeOqYtB0

Uploaded by ExopoliticsTV on 20 Mar 2011 
http://www.youtube.com/user/ExopoliticsTV

La científico independiente Leuren Moret, cuyo artículo de 2004 fue un hito en el periódico “Japan Times” desenmascarado las mentiras y distorsiones por parte de funcionarios del gobierno y del mundo de la empresa que llevaron a la construcción de plantas de energía nuclear en áreas peligrosas de actividad sísmica, ha declarado en una entrevista exclusiva de vídeo de 65 minutos con Alfred Lambremont Webre que el “terremoto” de Japón y los “accidentes” en las 6 unidades de la central nuclear de Fukushima que comenzaron el 11 de marzo 2011, *son, de hecho, actos deliberados de guerra tectónica nuclear,* llevados a cabo en contra de la ecología de las poblaciones de Japón y de las naciones del Hemisferio Norte, incluyendo EE.UU., Canadá y México.

Original en inglés:

Independent scientist Leuren Moret, whose 2004 landmark article in the Japan Times unmasked lies and distortions by government and company officials that led to the construction of nuclear power plants in seismically dangerous areas, has declared in an exclusive 65-minute video interview with Alfred Lambremont Webre that the "Japan earthquake and "accidents" at the Fukushima's 6 nuclear power plant units starting March 11, 2011 are in fact deliberate acts of tectonic nuclear warfare, carried out against the populations ecology of Japan and the nations of the Northern Hemisphere, including the U.S., Canada, and Mexico. ​
PEACEINSPACE.ORG

-----------------

Para más detalles sobre este asunto, ver estos 3 posts:

*Posts 89 y 90, pag. 6 y post 91, pag. 7
Según Benjamín Fulford, el terremoto y tsunami de Japón (11-3-11) ha sido provocado por armas atómicas, y sus autores serían, presuntamente, la facción corrupta del gobierno en la sombra (o élite)*
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...bra-para-el-2012-y-despues-6.html#post4087978


----------



## qbeac (23 Mar 2011)

El siguiente un artículo (lo pongo más abajo) es interesante y trata sobre la entrevista que le acaba de hacer Alfred Webre a la científico Leuren Moret sobre el tsunami de Japón. Pero el título del artículo lo encuentro contradictorio, porque dice:

“HAARP caused Japanese earthquake, nuclear bomb (Video)”

Que significa:

“HAARP causó el terremoto de Japón, bomba nuclear (video)”

Entonces, ¿en qué quedamos, es a) HAARP o es b) una bomba nuclear (o varias)?

Porque esas dos cosas son distintas, ¿no? ¿O será quizás una combinación de ambas cosas: HAARP + bombas nucleares...??? No lo sé.

Benjamín Fulford dice que son bombas nucleares. Y luego está el artículo que puse en la página anterior que dice que ya en la 2ª Guerra Mundial empezaron a desarrollar técnicas para provocar tsunamis con bombas. O sea, que, conociendo a los militares, la tecnología para provocar tsunamis posiblemente ya exista casi con toda seguridad.

Aquí está el artículo que aún no me ha dado tiempo de leer entero:

*HAARP caused Japanese earthquake, nuclear bomb (Video)
March 22nd, 2011 9:36 pm ET *
HAARP caused Japanese earthquake, nuclear bomb (Video) - National Human Rights | Examiner.com

Y otra cosa que está clarísima es que los medios oficiales de DESINFORMACIÓN MASIVA están intentando censurar o minusvalorar la noticia. Prueba de ello es que le acaban de negar a Benjamín Fulford (periodista profesional) el acceso al Club de Prensa de Japón, que posiblemente aún esté controlado por la élite corrupta, como casi todos los MSM (Mainstream Media) de los países “democráticos” (que de democráticos tienen poco o nada). 

Aquí veréis cómo le impiden a Benjamín Fulford dar una rueda de prensa en ese Club de Prensa de Japón... o sea, censura pura y dura, como de costumbre:

Benjamín Fulford blog. 03/22/2011
BenjaminFulford

If any rational reader out there still believes the corporate propaganda media tells the truth, then read what the Tokyo correspondent for the Financial Times, Mure Dickie, had to say when explaining why the Foreign Correspondent’s Club of Japan could not hold a press conference promoting “alternative views.”

What he was referring to was a request by spokespersons for the Yakuza, the Triads, the head of the world’s Martial Arts Societies and the White Dragon society to speak to the media. “We do not think what they have to say is in line with our world view,” he said……..etc. ​
Hago una reflexión-pronóstico sobre el párrafo anterior: 

Los que controlan los medios oficiales están censurando-minusvalorando esta noticia. Eso implica que posiblemente tengan algo que ocultar. Eso implica que posiblemente sea cierto que este terremoto haya sido provocado artificialmente. 

Esperemos que en los próximos días podamos ver si ese pronóstico es correcto o no.


----------



## beuko (23 Mar 2011)

son, de hecho, actos deliberados de guerra tectónica nuclear, llevados a cabo en contra de la ecología de las poblaciones de Japón y de las naciones del Hemisferio Norte, incluyendo EE.UU., Canadá y México.

Me lo explique


----------



## hydra69 (23 Mar 2011)

Although our *officers work in the shadows*, they’re real people, just like you. At CIA, we have clandestine officers, support officers, analysts and scientists – just to name a few of the many careers here at CIA.



Más claro agua,si esto está en la Cia será por algo.


----------



## beuko (24 Mar 2011)

hydra69 dijo:


> Although our *officers work in the shadows*, they’re real people, just like you. At CIA, we have clandestine officers, support officers, analysts and scientists – just to name a few of the many careers here at CIA.
> 
> 
> 
> Más claro agua,si esto está en la Cia será por algo.



I don´t undestand


----------



## qbeac (26 Mar 2011)

Hola a todos, 

La siguiente es una transcripción que he encontrado de los dos vídeos de Benjamín Fulford explicando esta situación:

*Benjamin Fulford habla sobre la Paz Mundial (18-03-2011)*
(duración 1 min) Subtítulos castellano
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eimEY99R5s

Mis queridos (o semejantes, compañeros) seres humanos:

Estáis a punto de despertar de una larga y terrible pesadilla producida por una cábala secreta que ha estado creando guerras, difundiendo enfermedades, generando hambrunas, y atormentando a la Humanidad durante cientos, si no miles de años.

Esta cábala ha sido identificada y está a punto de ser neutralizada.

El resultado será la paz mundial por primera vez, probablemente, en miles de años.

El resultado será la liberación de grandes cantidades de dinero para acabar con la pobreza, la destrucción de la naturaleza y permitir a la humanidad vivir acorde con su potencial.

De acuerdo con la Academia de las Ciencias de Estados Unidos, más de seis mil patentes han sido suprimidas por las así llamadas "razones de seguridad".

Si estas patentes se liberaran de una manera responsable este hecho conduciría a la Humanidad a una Era que sólo pensábamos que podría existir en las películas de ciencia ficción.

Estamos a punto de ser libres.​
*Benjamin Fulford acerca del Tsunami de Japón (18-03-2011) *
(duración 6 min) Subtítulos castellano
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfpG-hEq9Wg

Hola, mi nombre es Benjamin Fulford y soy el portavoz de una organización conocida como "La Sociedad del Dragón Blanco".

Somos un grupo internacional compuesto por financieros, militares, gente de los servicios de inteligencia y de organizaciones secretas, así como periodistas y gente común que se han sentido altamente indignados y consternados por las guerras interminables creadas por el Complejo Industrial Militar. Ellos han estado utilizando más del 90% de los ahorros de la Humanidad para robar petróleo, saquear países y simplemente causar caos total.

Nosotros [Nota: La Sociedad del Dragón Blanco] decidimos que necesitábamos detener a esa gente [Nota: Al Complejo Industrial Militar].

Si podemos liberar todo el dinero que ha sido secuestrado por el Complejo Industrial Militar y utilizarlo para fines pacíficos, podríamos terminar con la pobreza y la destrucción del medioambiente en cuestión de meses.

También podríamos crear una era de progreso como nunca se había visto antes, liberando toda la tecnología que ha sido secuestrada para ellos mismos y para sus grupos secretos. 

Eso incluiría, por encima de todo, algo conocido como "Energía Libre", que es la capacidad de crear energía con coste casi cero. Eso permitiría que cada uno de nosotros pudiéramos vivir la vida de un millonario.

Lo que está pasando ahora mismo es que, lentamente, les hemos estado cortando el acceso al dinero a la parte militar del gobierno norteamericano.

Les hemos estado diciendo que no pueden pedir prestado más dinero para sus propósitos asesinos. Necesitáis transformar el Complejo Industrial Militar de una entidad de espadas a otra de arados. 

Y nosotros les daremos dinero para asegurarnos de que nadie se queda sin trabajo. Y lo mismo con la industria del petróleo, dejaremos que se acabe con el petróleo de una forma en la que nadie pierda dinero.

Si liberamos la tecnología de la Energía Libre podremos convertir a Canadá en un paraíso tropical, podremos incrementar la cantidad de pescado en el Océano por diez veces, podremos hacer habitables otros planetas.

Simplemente estamos intentando liberarnos a nosotros mismos, como especie, del control de esta cábala ancestral.

Ellos son un grupo de gente que ha estado utilizando el asesinato, el soborno, la guerra y la ridiculización (de los inventores y de quienes se le oponían) como una forma de controlar a la sociedad.

Y como ellos están perdiendo su dinero, se han vuelto increíblemente peligrosos.

Ellos amenazaron con atacar Japón con un arma de terremotos como resultado de su inminente bancarrota.

Nos dijeron: "si no nos dais dinero, hundiremos a Japón en el Océano."

Y una flota de barcos y submarinos USA fueron enviados a las costas del noreste de Japón donde colocaron bombas nucleares en el fondo del océano y las hicieron explotar para crear un tsunami, un maremoto, y causar destrucción.

Pero no sólo eso: ellos causaron deliberadamente accidentes en las plantas nucleares japonesas para ocultar la radiación que habían generado estas bombas 

Este no fue un tsunami natural. 

Si lo hubiera sido, las olas habrían alcanzado a Hawai y a otras islas.

Pero no, fue dirigido en una sola dirección, contra Japón. Eso no puede suceder en la naturaleza.

Los líderes de este grupo son miembros de varias organizaciones conocidas como el Club Bilderberg, la Comisión Trilateral, el CFR, y varios grupos de Caballeros.

Los líderes supremos de este grupo belicista son George Bush senior, David y Jay Rockefeller, Henry Kissinger, el Papa y el príncipe Carlos de Inglaterra.

Hay muchos otros miembros de este grupo, pero sabemos dónde se encuentran y sabemos quiénes son.

Ahora tenemos el apoyo de un gran grupo de organizaciones de inteligencia, y esto incluye sociedades secretas asiáticas, incluidas las Triadas [chinas] y la Yakuza [japonesas], y miembros de la CIA, la NSA, el Pentágono. Tenemos gente del MI-6 y de la seguridad británica. Tenemos la cooperación de gente de la KGB [soviética] y del FSB [rusa], así como del establishment militar japonés.

Estamos aumentando nuestro poder en todo el mundo y no vamos a permitir que estos criminales sigan operando como si no pudieran ser procesados por nada.

Si te metes en un país como Irak, matas a más de un millón de personas y robas su petróleo, eres un criminal y mereces ser procesado en un tribunal. No puedes continuar con esta conducta por más tiempo.

Les hemos dado un ultimátum y saben que vamos en serio. Se les va a encontrar donde quiera intenten esconderse en este planeta y serán arrestados.

Su única opción es estar de acuerdo en aparecer ante un comité para la reconciliación y la verdad al estilo como se hizo en Sudáfrica. 

Si hacen esto y dejan de atormentar y abusar de nuestra especie y nuestro planeta, entonces serán perdonados.

Esta es una oferta que no se va a repetir.

Queremos la paz en el Planeta, queremos terminar con el hambre, queremos terminar con la destrucción medioambiental, y queremos que todo el progreso que nos han robado nos lo devuelvan para que podamos tener el futuro que estábamos destinados a tener.

Gracias. ​


----------



## qbeac (28 Mar 2011)

Hola a todos los burbujistas:

*Se ruega la máxima difusión de esta información. Gracias.*

Aquí tenéis fotos de Japón antes y después del tsunami, mostrando su enorme devastación:

IM-PRESIONANTE: Fotos de la devastación del tsunami de Japón
Pasar el puntero del ratón por encima de las fotos para ver cómo quedó
ABC News - Japan Earthquake: before and after

A continuación algunos extractos traducidos de la actualización de Benjamín Fulford de hoy mismo (28-mar-11). La actualización completa en inglés está en el siguiente link:

*El ataque nuclear con tsunami contra Japón sólo es el comienzo*
(Planned nuclear and tsunami attack against Japan is just the beginning)
Posted by benjaminMarch 28, 2011
Planned nuclear and tsunami attack against Japan is just the beginning

Breves extractos:

La gente del mundo debe tomar urgentemente medidas contra la cábala responsable del ataque nuclear con tsunami contra Japón, ya que es una señal de que sus miembros están desesperados, son peligrosos y están acelerando su plan artificial de crear los últimos tiempos. El siguiente ataque casi con seguridad se llevará a cabo en territorio de EE.UU. y se espera que sea mucho peor que lo que pasó en Japón, de acuerdo con múltiples fuentes vinculadas a la cábala. La cábala también tiene previsto anunciar una nueva moneda global en las próximas semanas, pero fallará porque no es más que su intento desesperado por mantener el control de las finanzas mundiales, según fuentes de la familia real británica y del BIS [Bank for International Settlements].

(...)

La crisis nuclear en Japón, mientras tanto, continúa siendo objeto de una gran operación de guerra psicológica para fomentar el miedo y el pánico, que son las clásicas herramientas que usan los illuminati para conseguir el control social. 

(...)

El derrame deliberado de petróleo de la BP en el Golfo de México y ahora la "crisis nuclear" en Japón sólo son los primeros pasos de una serie de desastres planificados para fabricar de forma falsa el genocidio de los últimos tiempos. Como hemos informado anteriormente, múltiples fuentes dicen que la línea de falla de Nuevo Madrid en EE.UU. y 14 reactores nucleares de EE.UU. cercanos a la misma son objetivos probables del próximo ataque.

(...)

La Sociedad del Dragón Blanco apoya una transición responsable y cuidadosamente planificada hacia la tecnología de energía libre.

El lobby del petróleo y el Pentágono también están ahora intensificando desesperadamente sus ataques contra los regímenes de Oriente Medio con el fin de robar su petróleo y evitar la banca rota del gobierno Corporativo de los EE.UU. Ellos han estado funcionando con humo ya que se les cortó la financiación el 31 de enero de este año [2011] y como resultado se están volviendo cada vez más desesperados y peligrosos.

(...)

Se espera que este anuncio [Nota del traductor: Benjamín se refiere al anuncio de un nuevo sistema financiero fraudulento impulsado por los illuminati, y no al verdadero cambio positivo de sistema financiero impulsado por los aliados terrestres] resulte en grandes dificultades para muchas personas en los Estados Unidos a medida que los precios se disparen y la calidad de vida se hunda. Una fuente de la familia Rothschild dice que esperan que los precios de la gasolina en los EE.UU. alcancen alrededor de 15$ el galón.

Sin embargo, este plan para mantener el control del sistema financiero del mundo a base de desplazar el poder al FMI [Fondo Monetario Internacional], no va a funcionar. El hecho es que la mayoría de los gobiernos del mundo ya no desean que el sistema financiero mundial esté controlado por fanáticos religiosos que creen que nuestro futuro está controlado por las antiguas profecías.

A los Judíos Sabateanos [¿? Original: Sabbatean] de ascendencia Kazariana [Khazarian], a quienes nos hemos referido como Satanistas, se les ha dicho claramente que son herejes y que nuestro destino no está escrito en las estrellas. Se les ha dicho que dejen de actuar como si fueran Dios en la tierra que nos obliga a vivir según las antiguas profecías. A partir de ahora la humanidad va a escribir sus propias estrellas.

(...)

Las personas que necesitan dinero son los 1,1 mil millones de seres humanos que no están recibiendo suficientes alimentos para comer. Las criaturas inocentes anónimas cuyos ecosistemas están siendo agotados también podrían utilizar tal "financiación".

Esta batalla nunca fue por dinero o poder, fue por el futuro del planeta Tierra. El grupo que todavía está planeando asesinar a más de 4 billones de seres humanos debe ser detenido. Tenemos, como especie, la capacidad técnica para poner fin a la pobreza y detener la destrucción del medio ambiente sin tener que recurrir al genocidio.

También tenemos tecnología que nos permitirá experimentar el mayor salto en cuestión de progreso desde que comenzó la civilización. ¿Simplemente a qué estamos esperando?​
-----------------------

[Nota del traductor: En base a actualizaciones anteriores de Benjamín Fulford, por “tecnología” Benjamín se refiere a toda la tecnología en general suprimida por la élite: Antigravedad, Energía Libre o Gratis, solución para casi todas las enfermedades, y un largo etcétera]

-----------------------

Una nota anecdótica que no sé si será verdad o no, pero que conviene tenerla en cuenta por su potencial importancia:

En el siguiente link, David Wilcock explica que lo que está pasando ahora mismo en el mundo es similar a lo que sucedió en un ciclo anterior cuando la Atlántida se hundió en el fondo del océano.

*Japan: A Final, Desperate Attempt to Stop Disclosure?
Saturday, 26 March 2011*
Japan: A Final, Desperate Attempt to Stop Disclosure?

Personalmente no sé si la versión de David Wilcock sobre lo que le pasó a la Atlántida será acertada o no, pero lo que sí creo que está demostrado de forma científica y concluyente es que los tipos de la élite han falsificado casi toda la historia y la prehistoria de este planeta porque querían ocultarnos el hecho de que ya ha habido otras civilizaciones en este planeta que han florecido, han alcanzado un nivel tecnológico igual o superior al actual, y luego se han extinguido por diversas causas: cataclismos naturales, guerras entre ellas, etc.

Algunas de esas civilizaciones posiblemente tenían contactos con los ET.

Si queréis conocer más datos al respecto, os recomendaría este link:

*Post 7, pag. 7. Pruebas concluyentes de la existencia y el encubrimiento de otras civilizaciones perdidas (Atlántida, etc.)*
Ver tema - [Post Oficial] Enigmas contemporaneos y de la antiguedad [Chemtrails] :: ZonaForo de MERISTATION

Ahora la gran pregunta es si nuestra civilización actual (nosotros/as) vamos a cometer los mismos errores que en el pasado, o no...

... eso depende de todos nosotros...

Por eso quizás sería bueno que la gente con un mínimo nivel de conciencia se tome en serio estas cuestiones y haga algo al respecto.


----------



## Fermi (29 Mar 2011)

Una guerra termonuclear convertiría la tierra en un sitio inhabitable, ¿Creéis que los reptilianos esos iban a dejar de pasearse en sus yates por el Caribe o las Seychelles para vivir bajo tierra?

Amos, no jodas.


----------



## Comtat_Gran (29 Mar 2011)

Jodido magufo, estás en todos lados.


----------



## qbeac (31 Mar 2011)

Acabo de recibir esto por e-mail, aún es día 30-mar-11, y según el e-mail, la niña que predijo el terremoto de Japón ahora predice otro para mañana (31-mar-11) en California, USA.

¿Será verdad eso? No tengo ni idea... pero vamos a verlo.

Girl Who Predicted Japan Quake Has Another Warning
Tue 29 Mar 2011 15:55 

9Nania, the girl who correctly predicted the date of the Japan Earthquake, has another warning. A huge Earthquake for March 31, 2011 in California. Here is her new video and warning to people living on the West Coast and America.

link here
Before It's News
​
----------------------

He estado buscando el video de 9Nania en el que dicen que predijo un gran terremoto para el 11-mar-11, y es el que viene a continuación. El vídeo lo subió a YouTube (si no me equivoco) el Mar 8, 2011 (8-marzo-11) y su predicción fue que el terremoto sería entre el 11 y el 15 marzo 2011 aproximadamente. Su predicción se basa en el alineamiento de los planetas del Sistema Solar, la Tierra, y un cometa (creo... ¿o será un planeta, el famoso Nibiru?... no lo sé) que anda rondando por aquí cerca... digo “creo” porque aún no me ha dado tiempo de mirar esta info con más detenimiento y no sé si estaré metiendo la pata (que podría ser).

Este es el vídeo (creo):

*MARCH 11-23 EVENT?! Signs and Evidence*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95zMdTvoqcQ

----------------------

Me pasan por e-mail esta info adicional:

A girl who goes by the screen moniker "9Nania" uploaded a video to YouTube on March 9th predicting the earthquake to come 2 days later. In her video, she warns that people in five major cities, which she lists, should get away from coastal and other high risk areas between March 11th and 15th. 

She goes on to explain why using several online resources. I found the video after waking in the early morning on the 11th to see the earthquake had happened an hour earlier. I signed on YouTube to check for footage, and stumbled upon this video in the sidebar, which much to my surprise predicted the earthquake that just took place. 

The video had only several hundred views at that time, but upon checking today I saw that it now has well over 100,000 views.  In her video, she continues to say "No one is listening to me and it is making me angry!" as she pleads for viewers to heed her warning. I think it is safe to say that people will listen now. You can visit her YouTube channel here: 

-------------

YouTubber 9Nania is a wonderful girl that predicted the Japan Earthquake (and she's also constantly visited by what she decodes as an Angel). She posted videos predicting the Major Earthquake that struck Japan. Here is one of them, March 9 2011 (just 2 days before it happened):
http://ireport.cnn.com/docs/DOC-571087

As you see, 9Nania points comet EleNin as the Earthquake trigger and she's right. Learn how gravitational waves cause earthquakes in my yesterday's article:
Earthquake Cause by "EleNin" / Nibiru!
http://humansarefree.com/2011/03/japan-earthquake-predicted-by-youtubber.html

In one of her visions (from February 19, 2011), 9Nania saw a dragon causing volcano eruptions "from Alaska ... all the way down to the Golf of California" ... "The dragon went all the way down into the ocean, around the Pacific plate and every single volcano erupted into the ocean and there were Tsunamis in Indonesia" ... "and then the dragon went up to Japan and Japan had massive earthquakes" ... "and he (the Angel) showed me that Yellowstone erupted underground".

LINK TO ABOVE
http://projectavalon.net/forum4/sho...ption-updates!&p=176925&viewfull=1#post176925

Girl predicts 3/11/11 earthquake on YouTube
http://ireport.cnn.com/docs/DOC-571087

CNN REPORT HERE
http://ireport.cnn.com/docs/DOC-571087
​


----------



## qbeac (31 Mar 2011)

Hola a todos, me han enviado otro e-mail con más info sobre la chica de nick 9Nania que está haciendo algunas predicciones sobre los supuestos próximos cambios terrestres.

En primer lugar quiero aclarar que no tengo ni idea si esto será cierto o no, pero he visto un par de vídeo de 9Nania y son interesantes. 

Ella misma dice que no es experta en astronomía y que no está segura de algunas de las comunicaciones que está recibiendo. Y pide ayuda a gente más experta que ella para poder descifrar dichas comunicaciones.

En los vídeos ella misma dice: _“creo que podría ser así pero no estoy segura, porque podría ser en esta fecha o en esta otra, o podría significar esto o lo otro.”_ Eso lo comenta respecto a posibles cambios de polos en la Tierra según la posición de los demás cuerpos celestes, un supuesto cometa o planeta (¿?), etc.

Ella también está usando programas de astronomía que indican la posición de los planetas del sistema solar en distintas posiciones, pero no sé qué programas son o cómo funcionan.

Así que lo único que puedo hacer es indicaros cuáles son los vídeos para ver si entre todos/as podemos intentar descifrar este tema. Estos son algunos de los vídeos, y el resto están en el canal de YouTube de esta chica llamada 9Nania:

*Más visiones de un cambio de polos*
More Visions of the Pole Shift
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csQklDQrCM8

*El angel dice que no nos asustemos, que estemos felices! Nuestra esclavitud ha terminado! *
Angel Says Do Not Be Afraid, Be Happy! Our Enslavement is Over!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGK_CUkCJ2A

------------------------

Varios comentarios adicionales míos:

- Durante los últimos meses he estado investigando el tema del 2012 y creo que hay razones de peso que sugieren que, como mínimo, habría que tomárselo en serio e intentar investigar qué hay de cierto o no en ello.

- He dejado mucha información de calidad sobre el 2012 en este hilo, y una recopilación de la misma en el Post 1, pag. 1:

*2012 movie: Fiction or reality? Who's right, Charles or AngloSaxonMision-GeorgeLucas?*
(Recomendada la recopilación del Post 1, pag. 1)
http://projectavalon.net/forum4/sho...right-Charles-or-AngloSaxonMision-GeorgeLucas

- Os comento que en base a la info que he podido encontrar, creo que existen pruebas científicas concluyentes de la existencia de al menos algunas civilizaciones anteriores aquí en la Tierra (Ej: Atlántida, Lemuria, etc.), que florecieron y luego se extinguieron por diversas causas, ya sean cataclismos naturales (lentos, o repentinos y rápidos), guerras entre ellas, etc. 

- Creo que algunas de esas civilizaciones perdidas pudieron tener un nivel de desarrollo tecnológico igual o incluso superior al actual, y que algunas de ellas posiblemente estuvieron en contacto con los ET (eso explicaría las construcciones imposibles como las Pirámides de Egipto, las piedras gigantes Trilithon del Templo de Júpiter en Baalbek, Yonaguni, etc.).

- Creo que los tipos de la élite posiblemente tengan muchísima más información sobre estos temas que el resto de nosotros/as (la gente de a pie), pero la guardan celosamente en sus archivos secretos (sótanos del Vaticano, bases militares subterráneas, etc.).

- Creo que *la élite ha falsificado TODA la prehistoria* para ocultarnos estos temas, y el motivo por el que nos los ocultan es porque eso es una forma para controlarnos, como indica esta frase:

Quien controla el pasado, controla el futuro.
Quien controla el presente, controla el pasado.
(George Orwell)​
- Creo que estos presuntos o supuestos acontecimientos futuros, si fuesen ciertos, podrían ser de una envergadura bastante gorda, por lo que *habría que incorporarlos en la “ecuación política”.* 

Me explico: 

Si son cuestiones que puedan afectar al futuro material del mundo y la élite lo sabe, posiblemente los estén teniendo MUY en cuenta a la hora de realizar sus planes geopolíticos para el mundo. 

De hecho, lo que dice el militar inglés es que la élite lo que quiere es situar bien sus fichas en el tablero de poder del mundo para así poder seguir controlando el mundo durante el próximo ciclo astronómico una vez que haya pasado la supuesta “tormenta astronómica” del 2012 (en caso de que suceda).

Si eso fuese cierto, lo que *la élite estaría intentando hacer es tendernos una emboscada a la humanidad,* para que no sepamos lo que está pasando o va a pasar, y no nos podamos preparar para ello.

- Eso significa que esos supuestos acontecimientos geofísicos y/o astronómicos (en caso de que sean ciertos) *entran de lleno dentro del “juego político”,* como bien explica el militar inglés de la Misión Anglosajona, porque con *acontecimientos que pueden afectar directamente la estructura de poder en el mundo.* 

- El hecho de que aún haya mucha gente que no sepa estas cosas se debe sencillamente a que nos las han ocultado, o también a que algunas personas se aferran a sus ideas de forma “casi religiosa” y no tienen la mente abierta a otras informaciones que quizás no conozcan.

Y quienes no sepan aún de que va todo esto, les recomendaría que revisasen la info de *la Misión Anglosajona* que está en *los 7 primeros posts de la pág. 1 de este hilo.*


----------



## Remkool (31 Mar 2011)

.


quieren vender Gibraltar.....Oh My God !

el PP pondrá remedio a _todosh nuestrosh malesh_


.


----------



## allseeyingeye (1 Abr 2011)

un tema plagado de magufismo y lo que es peor: *jodidamente denso*, pero que como bien dice qbeac, hay que al menos mirarlo por encima, para tratar de incluirlo en la matriz o en la ecuacion de informaciones actuales, destinadas a tratar de explicar las cosas que pasan en el mundo

A ver quien es el guapo que se mete con estos asuntos.


----------



## 1929 (1 Abr 2011)

http://www.disclose.tv/action/viewvideo/70204/BENJAMIN_FULFORD_30_MARCH_2011_ON_JEFF_RENSE/


----------



## rory (1 Abr 2011)

qbeac dijo:


> Hola a todos, me han enviado otro e-mail con más info sobre la chica de nick 9Nania que está haciendo algunas predicciones sobre los supuestos próximos cambios terrestres.
> 
> En primer lugar quiero aclarar que no tengo ni idea si esto será cierto o no, pero he visto un par de vídeo de 9Nania y son interesantes.
> 
> ...



¿Cuales crees que son esos eventos geofísicos/astronómicos?

Sospecho que es algo que ocurre de forma periódica, como ocurre con el paso de los cometas.

Hay algunos eventos catastróficos que han ocurido y se han diluído entre la religión y la mitología. Uno de ellos, el gran diluvio, es recurrente en muchísimas culturas muy dispares.

Podría ser algo parecido al gran diluvio, o más lógico sería queel gran diluvio fuese consecuencia de ese evento.


----------



## qbeac (3 Abr 2011)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> un tema plagado de magufismo y lo que es peor: *jodidamente denso*, pero que como bien dice qbeac, hay que al menos mirarlo por encima, para tratar de incluirlo en la matriz o en la ecuacion de informaciones actuales, destinadas a tratar de explicar las cosas que pasan en el mundo
> 
> A ver quien es el guapo que se mete con estos asuntos.



Hola allseeyingeye, sí, el tema es denso, pero no más denso que cualquier otro tema que nos enseñan en las escuelas y universidades (matemáticas, física, química, historia, economía, etc., etc.). 

El problema de estos nuevos temas es que, como no nos los han enseñado antes, nos parecen densos porque no estamos familiarizados con ellos.

¿Sabes cómo nos engañan? Como en el toreo:

Nos ponen delante una capa roja muy atractiva (la falsa “realidad” de la televisión, periódicos, radios, etc., o sea, la política visible: Zapateros, Rajoys, etc., etc., y distracciones a tutiplén: la prensa del corazón, etc., etc.) para que la envistamos de mil formas distintas pero que nunca se nos ocurra mirar qué hay detrás de la capa: el torero que la maneja (el gobierno en la sombra).

*Esto es un juego de despiste,* y realmente no puedo entender cómo hay tanta gente que sigue envistiendo la capa una y otra vez.

A los que seguís enfrascados en mil charlas sobre política convencional: 

¿No os dais cuenta de que nos están tomando el pelo? 

¿No os dais cuenta de que en general ese enfoque (el de la política convencional) es perder el tiempo porque nunca va a la causa raíz del problema: el gobierno en la sombra?



1929 dijo:


> http://www.disclose.tv/action/viewvideo/70204/BENJAMIN_FULFORD_30_MARCH_2011_ON_JEFF_RENSE/



1929, ya he visto esa entrevista de Benjamín Fulford en la radio de Rense.com y es muy recomendable.



rory dijo:


> ¿Cuales crees que son esos eventos geofísicos/astronómicos?
> 
> Sospecho que es algo que ocurre de forma periódica, como ocurre con el paso de los cometas.
> 
> ...



rory, este tema es bastante amplio, así que en otro momento pondré más datos, pero en los links que indiqué sobre el 2012 he dejado mucha información de calidad, aquí:

*2012 movie: Fiction or reality? Who's right, Charles or AngloSaxonMision-GeorgeLucas?*
(Recomendada la recopilación del Post 1, pag. 1)
2012 movie: Fiction or reality? Who's right, Charles or AngloSaxonMision-GeorgeLucas?

De ese post, no os perdáis *el documental presentado por Charlton Heston* sobre las innumerables evidencias científicas que hay de la existencia de *civilizaciones perdidas* que florecieron y luego se extinguieron casi completamente.

El documental de Charlton Heston da muchos ejemplos de “OOPARTS”, Out of place artifacts o Artefactos Fuera de Lugar, que no encajan para nada con la versión oficial de la arqueología.

Si es que lo que pasa es que *la élite ha falsificado TODA la prehistoria.* Es una falsificación monumental.

Y tampoco os perdáis el crop circle en el que se ve al Sol expandiéndose y engullendo las órbitas de Mercurio y Venus, y la Tierra se queda fuera por los pelos.

Pero este tema es como para hablarlo más detenidamente. En el link anterior está la información básica.


----------



## allseeyingeye (3 Abr 2011)

claro, es que el problema como bien dices y como mucha gente que toca este tema se teme, es que a ver quien es el guapo que dedica atencion a la posible raiz del problema, con la oleada de informaciones preocupantes que nos lanzan todos los dias desde esa "realidad fabricada" que es la vida social en occidente.



Por ejemplo, ya tengo en el Mp3 la entrevista de Fulford para RENSE.COM, a ver si me la veo, pero por otro lado tengo un monton de tareas y responsabilidades, sobre mierdas que me interesan, pero que que estan relacionadas con esa realidad ficticia que nos fabrican, como es todo el tema profesional y la continua preocupacion por oposiciones, trabajos, empleos

Yo ya lo comente hara como 1 año, que existia esta teoria, de que a la elite le viene fenomenal el tenernos obsesionados con las miserias diarias de la subsistencia mas elemental, para que dediquemos tiempos y recursos a mirar la situacion en conjunto.

PD:

Por cierto, curradisimo el post que tienes en Project Avalon.

Respecto a la posiblidad de acontecimiento cataclismo, a mi es que no me gusta nada, por que es la clase de futuro en el que poco margen de maniobra tendriamos de darse.

Ademas, que si te fijas, los acontecimientos cataclismicos, son tan "de derechas", como la Deuda Soberana, son como "cosas que manda dios" y que te las tienes que comer con patatas.

Incluso son bastante Darwinistas, en plan de: "los mas aptos sobreviviran", unos por que se escondieron debajo de tierra gracias a sus millones y otros por que formaron tribus y comunidades y sobrevivieron.

Me parece todo odiosamente determinista y darwinista, incluso "neoliberal" si se quiere


----------



## allseeyingeye (3 Abr 2011)

veo que estas discutiendo algo parecido en el hilo con el Bill Ryan, vamos Qbec, que te veo empeñado en un cataclismo.

Antes de ayer, me dio una testigo de jehova en mitad de la calle, una octivalla y me dijo que estaba encantada de todo lo que estaba pasando, por que eran las señales del fin del mundo y que la ibamos a espichar todos y luego al cielo o algo asi (no me quedo claro)

Vamos, que la tia encantada xD


----------



## qbeac (6 Abr 2011)

allseeyingeye, en otro momento comentaré algunas cosas interesantes sobre el 2012, y os animo a ver los links que puse al respecto en mi último post, porque merecen la pena, y especialmente el documental presentado por Charlton Heston, pues contiene algunos de los mejores datos sobre la existencia de civilizaciones anteriores (Atlántida, etc.).

Pero ahora quería transmitiros que a Rafapal le están hackeando la página, y lleva ya un par de días tumbada o de muy difícil acceso. Yo ahora es la primera vez que puedo volver a entrar, y me ha tardado un buen rato. Supongo que el hackeo-ataque será por la información “inconveniente” que está difundiendo, y quizás en especial por el siguiente reciente artículo sobre el Talmud, que lo copio íntegramente por si su web sigue hackeada durante más tiempo:

*Algunas sorprendentes conclusiones del estudio del Talmud judío*
April 5th, 2011
http://www.rafapal.com/?p=9183

Tras varias semanas investigando la religión judía a fondo, leyendo las más de mil páginas del libro “Judaism discovered” de Michael Hoffman, creo conveniente “vomitar” (es la palabra justa, os lo aseguro) un pequeño resumen de esta sobredosis que me he pegado de religión judía.

Michael A. Hoffman - Judaism Discovered (2008).pdf - 4shared.com - partage de documents - télécharger

La primera es que los rabinos judíos no creen en Dios (lo cual no quiere decir que algunos judíos puedan creen en Dios, ojo, el problema está más arriba). Lo que se demuestra a la luz del estudio del Talmud es que la palabra de los rabinos está por encima de la palabra de Dios.

“Dios conversa con los rabinos y pierde la discusión” o “Dios aprende de los rabinos” son frases que se pueden leer en el Talmud. (Talmud Babilónico Baba Metzia 59b y Acharei rabin le Hatos).

La segunda es que, frente a lo que nos han contado, los religiosos judíos no creen en la Torah (en el Antiguo Testamento). Sólo dedican a su estudio un tercio del tiempo mientras que los otros dos tercios se lo dedican al estudio de las interpretaciones que de la biblia hacen los propios rabinos en el Talmud babilónico, en el Midrash o en la Misnah, entre otros. Libros que colocan en importancia por encima de la palabra de Dios expresada en la Biblia. Los rabinos se ríen de sus propios profetas y llegan a decir que Adán se folló a todos los animales del Edén, que Eva se lo montó con la serpiente o que Caín y Abel se pelearon por ver quien se follaba a su madre, Eva (en otras interpretaciones, Lilith).

Esta es la explicación de porqué la famosa frasecita de Cristo “la vuestra es una religión hecha por hombres, no por Dios” y de que haya tantas alusiones críticas en la Biblia al propio “pueblo de Dios”: los rabinos fariseos se estaban pasando por el forro de los cojones todas las normas morales que los profetas habían dado (y siguen en ello, claro).

Por supuesto, si alguien quiere una prueba de que Cristo existió, el Talmud está repleta de ellas (insultos, claro está), por lo cual, podéis estar seguros de que el Movimiento Zeitgeist y toda la pseudoinformación que trata de hacer desaparecer de la historia al INSUMISO NÚMERO 1 es una creación de aquellos a los que les cantó las cuarenta y a los que estuvo a punto de quitarles su Poder (la usura).

El Talmud reinterpreta a su antojo las palabras de los propios profetas con el único fin de darles carta blanca para hacer lo que les dé, literalmente, la gana. Un judío puede asesinar, extorsionar, robar o hacer cobrar impuestos a un no judío (gentil) con el total beneplácito de su religión.

Es importante recalcar de que una buena parte de los judíos siguen esta religión por las ventajas que ello les supone (puedes hacer lo que te dé la gana en cualquier parte del mundo sin castigo alguno) pero también, por MIEDO. Miedo al castigo de la comunidad (la MAFIA) si revelas alguno de sus secretos y miedo, incluso, a que te maten. Tanto Ariel Sharon como Isaac Rabin pueden dar buena prueba de ello. El primero, víctima de un sortilegio llamado Pulsa Denura, que podéis encontrar en youtube, pues la magia negra es uno de los grandes secretos de los cabalistas.

Esa es la explicación de todo lo que ocurre en el Planeta Tierra. Hay una ley para los gentiles y otra ley para los judíos.

¿Queréis más?

La pederastia está consentida por la religión judía hasta los 9 años porque no se considera que hasta esa edad el niño o la niña tenga conciencia. (Hay una foto por ahí, que no os voy a poner, de cómo los rabinos realizan una felación a los bebés tras el acto de la circuncisión, según ellos, para quitarles la sangre. El nombre de esta práctica es Metzitzah B’peh). Esto aparece en el Talmud Babilónico 11b y Sanedrín 54b.
Bien, a la luz de todo esto, ¿qué es el judaísmo?

Pues si estamos de acuerdo en que no tiene que ver con la raza porque la mayoría son arios (askhenazis), pero también hay semitas (sefarditas) y negros (etíopes), y tampoco con la religión porque anteponen la “sabiduría” de sus rabinos a la palabra de Dios, la mejor forma de definir al judaísmo es como una “comunidad de intereses” como dice Hoffman. Es decir, una serie de gente que antepone los intereses de su propia comunidad a los de la gente que no pertenece a su grupo.

La mejor palabra para definir esto, en un solo vocablo es MAFIA.

PD: Esto es sólo una minúscula parte de lo que he aprendido. El movimiento gay ha sido una creación claramente judía, así como la mentira como forma de vida.

PD2: La única solución para todo aquel que se llame a sí mismo “judío” es abandonar esa denominación, unirse a la Humanidad y aceptar que, hace 2000 años, mandaron asesinar al profeta que llegó para salvarse. Conocido como Jesús de Nazareth.

PD3: Replicad este artículo en vuestros blogs porque lo van a atacar sin misericordia. ESTA ES LA INFORMACIÓN MÁS INCENDIARIA DE LOS APOCALÍPTICOS MOMENTOS QUE VIVIMOS. ​


----------



## cocinerobasura (2 May 2011)

Estaría bien que capturaran a Bin Laden.


----------



## Asurbanipal (2 May 2011)

cocinerobasura dijo:


> Estaría bien que capturaran a Bin Laden.



Estaría mejor que la gente dejase de creer tanta tontería.


----------



## qbeac (24 Abr 2012)

Hola, sólo recordarle al personal que esto de la Misión Anglosajona al final va a ir en serio, y que lo que se explica en el Post 1 de la página 1 es en realidad un plan real que lo está intentando ejecutar la élite corrupta... otra cosa es que lo consigan... no creo que lo vayan a conseguir (por una serie de razones), pero ayudaría si más gente se despertara.


----------



## qbeac (26 May 2012)

Hola burbujistas, en base a la info que ha sacado recientemente a la luz el Ingeniero Eléctrico de Chile Pedro Gaete en el siguiente link, este hilo sobre la Misión Anglosajona parece que no iba tan descaminado después de todo, ¿no os parece?

*Desvelado misterio cataclismo dic-2012: la élite lo quiere provocar artificialmente…?*
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...12-elite-quiere-provocar-artificialmente.html

Lo que explica Pedro Gaete y el militar inglés de la Misión Anglosajona encajan bastante bien.

Pedro Gaete explica la capacidad de la élite para provocar terremotos artificialmente y la posibilidad de que puedan estar planeando causar uno bien gordo en Dic-2012 aprovechándose de las condiciones astronómicas naturales de esas fechas.

El militar inglés de la Misión Anglosajona contó lo que se habló sobre los planes de la élite en la reunión de la masonería a la que asistió en el 2005, lo que incluía esperar a que se produzca un supuesto cataclismo en el entorno de final del 2012. Y claro, si lo intentasen producir ellos mismos, eso explicaría porqué estaban tan seguros.

En cualquier caso, y pase lo que pase, una cosa está clara: lo más sensato sería arrestar a la élite cuanto antes, como están intentando hacer Drake y Co.

*¡Militar USA da detalles de cómo será el Golpe a los Iluminati y la instauración de la Libertad de la Humanidad! April 2nd, 2012*
¡Militar USA da detalles de cómo será el Golpe a los Iluminati y la instauración de la Libertad de la Humanidad! at Rafapal Periodismo para Mentes Galacticas


----------



## diavole1 (31 Mar 2020)

Bueno, estoy aquí reviviendo un post de hace 10 años....
Se ha cumplido al menos un 20% de lo que el usuario qbeac ha informado que esos "Insiders" han informado? Yo creo que si, pero ese 20% es el que cualquier persona con 3 neuronas podría intuir que ocurriría. El resto de temas, el 80% restante, federacion galactica, blue beam, bla bla bla bla bla, que hace 50 años que vienen anunciando que "dentro de poco, en un par de años ocurrirá".....nunca ocurren. Para mi, pura basura para desorientar y enloquecer a gente que empezaba a ir por la senda "correcta".

@*allseeyingeye
#allseeyingeye

Que opinas tu? Eres, creo, el unico usuario activo que estuvo en esta conversacion desde el inicio.*


----------



## Alew (16 Oct 2022)

diavole1 dijo:


> Bueno, estoy aquí reviviendo un post de hace 10 años....
> Se ha cumplido al menos un 20% de lo que el usuario qbeac ha informado que esos "Insiders" han informado? Yo creo que si, pero ese 20% es el que cualquier persona con 3 neuronas podría intuir que ocurriría. El resto de temas, el 80% restante, federacion galactica, blue beam, bla bla bla bla bla, que hace 50 años que vienen anunciando que "dentro de poco, en un par de años ocurrirá".....nunca ocurren. Para mi, pura basura para desorientar y enloquecer a gente que empezaba a ir por la senda "correcta".
> 
> @*allseeyingeye
> ...



Bueno, ahora con el conato de Guerra Mundial ese porcentaje ha subido, no? 

Acierta en lo del virus en China, confinamientos totalitarios y guerra mundial (en proceso...). 

En otras no acierta pero tiene cierto sentido. Que planifiquen algo no implica que logren llevarlo a cabo. Aun así que se den estos tres fenómenos casi a la vez en el tiempo cuesta creer que sea casualidad.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Oct 2022)

Misión Anglosajona: ¿Qué planea el gobierno en la sombra para el 2012 y después?


Hola a todos, la Misión Anglosajona (ver resumen en siguiente post) es el nombre del supuesto plan que tiene la élite (o gobierno en la sombra) de aquí al 2012 y después, y dicho plan pone de manifiesto que seguir discutiendo sobre temas de “política convencional” no tiene mucho sentido, es casi...




www.burbuja.info






*La Misión Anglosajona*
*(The Anglo-Saxon Mission) *
*23 Mar 2010*

*Vídeo 1-6 (subtítulos castellano): *

*Entrevista del Proyecto Camelot a un testigo militar de Inglaterra de alto nivel (un “insider”, alguien de dentro) que tiene contactos en la masonería y que habla sobre los planes de la élite de aquí al 2012 y después.
Fecha de la entrevista: Enero-2010
Entrevista completa (castellano)*
Proyecto Camelot | La Misión Anglosajona: transcripción de la entrevista

*Vídeo 2-6 (subtítulos castellano):*
"

*Entrevista completa (inglés): * Project Camelot | Anglo-Saxon Mission Witness interview tran******

*Vídeo y resumen (inglés): * Project Avalon | The Anglo-Saxon Mission

*Resumen entrevista (inglés): * Project Camelot | The Anglo-Saxon Mission: Bill Ryan's Presentation tran******

*Carta adicional del militar (inglés): * http://www.projectcamelotproductions.com/interviews/anglo-saxson-mission/anglo-saxson-mission.html

------------------------------




qbeac dijo:


> Hola a todos, la Misión Anglosajona (ver resumen en siguiente post) es el nombre del supuesto plan que tiene la élite (o gobierno en la sombra) de aquí al 2012 y después, y dicho plan pone de manifiesto que seguir discutiendo sobre temas de “política convencional” no tiene mucho sentido, es casi una pérdida de tiempo.





Esas conversaciones sobre qué partido político oficial es mejor o peor (que si el PP, el PSOE, los Demócratas, los Republicanos, etc.), resultan un poco absurdas cuando se descubre que la política convencional no es más que un juego de despiste, porque los políticos convencionales (los que salen en la TV) no son el poder real, sólo son unos mandados, unas marionetas en manos del poder real.


Los que realmente mandan son los de la cúspide de la pirámide, o sea, los del *“gobierno en la sombra”: élite, Club Bilderberg, sociedades secretas, masonería, illuminati, etc.*

En otras palabras, Zapatero, Rajoy & Co., sólo hacen el paripé para distraer la atención del público y entretener a las masas, pero poco más
O sea, las decisiones realmente importantes (no las pequeñitas o triviales) que afectan de lleno a la vida de las personas, no las toman los “políticos oficiales” (los que salen en TV), las toman los de arriba (la élite), y los de abajo se limitan a acatarlas y vendérselas al público.


Y si no opináis así, vedlo y juzgadlo por vosotros mismos.


Hay un pastor protestante llamado Lindsey Williams (sus vídeos están en Google-videos o YouTube) que tiene contactos dentro de la élite y está contando lo que sabe en conferencias e Internet. Según Williams, la élite tiene un peculiar código ético consistente en avisarle a la sociedad con antelación y veladamente (mediante simbología, películas de cine de Hollywood, etc.) sobre lo que planea hacer o va a suceder en el futuro.

Después de estos avisos previos, si la sociedad es demasiado torpe como para darse cuenta, actuar y evitar posibles males, entonces es problema de la sociedad.


]





Cuál es la probabilidad de que un vídeo de 2010 prediga el Covid en China, confinamientos totalitarios y la 3a Guerra Mundial?


El vídeo ya se posteó en el foro pero reconozco que lo descarté como magufada. Hoy alguien lo ha vuelto a postear y he alucinado con la fecha de subida del vídeo original: 2010. Min 12:30-14:30. Pongo primero este video, subido hace solo 2 años porque viene subtitulado (creo que...




www.burbuja.info








Alew dijo:


> El vídeo ya se posteó en el foro pero reconozco que lo descarté como magufada. Hoy alguien lo ha vuelto a postear y he alucinado con la fecha de subida del vídeo original: 2010.





Min 12:30-14:30.





Proyecto Avalón | La Misión Anglosajona: Transcripción de la presentación de Bill Ryan







projectavalon.net




Pongo primero este video, subido hace solo 2 años porque viene subtitulado (creo que correctamente).

Abajo enlazo el original, subido en 2010...Tiene una intro añadida de 2:30 por lo que el mismo fragmento lo vemos en el min 15:00-17:00.



Predicciones se hacen miles pero la probabilidad de que alguien acierte esto hace 10 años parece algo inverosímil...

Aun así habrá quien no vea nada extraño. Ya sea porque entienden que la traducción es errónea, la fecha del vídeo original ha sido modificada, porque son conspiraciones recurrentes que no es extraño que alguien acabe combinando, etc. A todos ellos: Qué explicación le dais?
​
[/CENTER]


----------



## imaginARIO (17 Oct 2022)

Y allseeyingeye ya no se llama igual...


----------

